# New MESHUGGAH Ibanez 8 string signature model WOOT!



## FrancescoFiligoi

I think this one deserves its own thread







Specs are awesome, I wonder how high the price would be :/

5piece maple/bubinga Prestige neck thru
alder wings
edge-III bridge
Lundgren M8 bridge
29.4" scale


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Is this official. Will Ibanez start selling them in retail stores in the States and Europe?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Is this official. Will Ibanez start selling them in retail stores in the States and Europe?



It's official, look at the PDF MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

It's an European catalog but I'm positive it will be available in the US too, it's a signature you know...


----------



## sell2792

Hopefully it doesn't cost much over $2000.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

sell2792 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't cost much over $2000.



Then abandon your hope I guess....


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

I will still buy the motherfvcking thing!!!!! Lol


----------



## ralphy1976

Disappointed... ibanez is cashing on meshuggah, another black guitar with its ugly head

For me it is a fail... But I am sure it will reach way over $2g


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Finally!
Better start saving now 
EDIT: the whole catalog looks awesome 
EDIT EDIT: except the new mick thomson guitars. I prefer his RG.
RG2228 with D-activators ftw!


----------



## vampiregenocide

sell2792 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't cost much over $2000.



You can be pretty certain it will.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

sell2792 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't cost much over $2000.


Most likely not at all. The fact only that it has a Lundgren in it will drive the price up. Scale length is probably the most interesting spec on this guitar for me. 29.4? I've never heard of Meshuggah going with this scale length so makes me wonder why they choice it. (inb4causethatswhattheywanted) Also where did that tuning come from? Is that what Meshuggah is tuning to on the new album?


----------



## celticelk

Looks pretty cool, if you're into that superstrat thing. If it sells well, maybe it will encourage the release of more longer-scale instruments, and everyone can stop bitching about how much they hate 27" 8-strings. =)


----------



## vampiregenocide

DavidLopezJr said:


> Most likely not at all. The fact only that it has a Lundgren in it will drive the price up. Scale length is probably the most interesting spec on this guitar for me. 29.4? I've never heard of Meshuggah going with this scale length so makes me wonder why they choice it. (inb4causethatswhattheywanted) Also where did that tuning come from? Is that what Meshuggah is tuning to on the new album?



Remember this is Ibanez, and as much as I love em they charge a bit more than they should for some models. The 2228 was damn expensive despite it's specs, so you can be sure this will be quite expensive compared to that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

ralphy1976 said:


> Disappointed... ibanez is cashing on meshuggah, another black guitar with its ugly head
> 
> For me it is a fail... But I am sure it will reach way over $2g


 
Meh... They had me at the 2228 anyway. AND they seem to be planning to release a passive pickup'd version of it so it might not be that bad. Plus the 2228 has a scale length I'm more interested in. All in all I think it's cool they have a variety of 8 strings to choose from now even if they don't have a lot of interesting colors. 

I'm also one to refinish a guitar in a heartbeat, so that might also have something to do with why I don't care what color it is. Most ppl only plan pickup swaps when they buy Ibbys. I typically plan a pickup swap AND a paint job/refinishing of some sort.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Remember this is Ibanez, and as much as I love em they charge a bit more than they should for some models. The 2228 was damn expensive despite it's specs, so you can be sure this will be quite expensive compared to that.



It was expensive compared to the cheap Korean and Chinese made 8-strings that were so popular on here. 

If you want to see expensive, look at the $4k ESP STEF8. 

I see this guitar being in the $3k range, mainly because it's a signature model with some pretty exact specs. They will sell though. Look at all the guys who spent $$$$ more on custom builders to make them "Meshuggah Special" models.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

DavidLopezJr said:


> Most likely not at all. The fact only that it has a Lundgren in it will drive the price up. Scale length is probably the most interesting spec on this guitar for me. 29.4? I've never heard of Meshuggah going with this scale length so makes me wonder why they choice it. (inb4causethatswhattheywanted) Also where did that tuning come from? Is that what Meshuggah is tuning to on the new album?



I guess the bridge and pickup are a little behind their usual position, so that the scale is 29.4" but the actual lenght from bridge to nut resembles the sound of a 30". Just guessing eh....


----------



## DavidLopezJr

vampiregenocide said:


> Remember this is Ibanez, and as much as I love em they charge a bit more than they should for some models. The 2228 was damn expensive despite it's specs, so you can be sure this will be quite expensive compared to that.


O sorry if I worded what I wanted to say wrong. I meant that I really don't see it at all be under $2000. Biggest thing that will drive the price is simply who its a signature of and the Lundgrens.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was expensive compared to the cheap Korean and Chinese made 8-strings that were so popular on here.
> 
> If you want to see expensive, look at the $4k ESP STEF8.
> 
> I see this guitar being in the $3k range, mainly because it's a signature model with some pretty exact specs. They will sell though. Look at all the guys who spent $$$$ more on custom builders to make them "Meshuggah Special" models.



Okay it's expensive to some of us.  But yeah you're right as usual.


----------



## zack6

oh man i really want this beast 
I hope they would make cheaper version on this series


----------



## Konfyouzd

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I guess the bridge and pickup are a little behind their usual position, so that the scale is 29.4" but the actual lenght from bridge to nut remains 30". Just guessing eh....


 
Not sure I follow what you mean by this...?


----------



## metalheadpunk

i'd imagine it being $2499 like the Apex 100.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ That doesn't really sound *that* bad...


----------



## Sicarius

hurr durr wrong thread


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sicarius said:


> hurr durr wrong thread



Yes.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Cool stuff.

Like the guitar way more than the band, but this will make a lot of 8 string chugga-chuggers happy


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

metalheadpunk said:


> i'd imagine it being $2499 like the Apex 100.



I'd imagine it being at the very least 2899$.

It's really a one trick pony though...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Unless you're a shredder with big hands that only needs one pickup.


----------



## JamesM

Meshuggah should GIVE one to that guy that did the full cover of Catch 33.


----------



## Krucifixtion

They should have put this out years ago!


----------



## Konfyouzd

The Armada said:


> Meshuggah should GIVE one to that guy that did the full cover of Catch 33.


 
Yea no shit...


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Konfyouzd said:


> Unless you're a shredder with big hands that only needs one pickup.


 
not very many meshuggah fans play past the 12th fret so it makes sense kinda


----------



## Konfyouzd

I know. I was just being silly.


----------



## Prydogga

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I'd imagine it being at the very least 2899$.
> 
> It's really a one trick pony though...



More than the majority of my cleans happen on the bridge pickup, and despite what naysayers will tell you, 8 strings does actually mean more is possible, if in the right hands. 

I'm not a big Meshuggah guy, but this 8 is really appealing to me, it just looks like the perfect production model 8 string. That being said, it would take a lot of self-convincing and 'Wtf I have all this spare money' to get me to buy this new.


----------



## JamesM

What Ibanez needs to do is release the circuit they have on the 30-fret RG, that makes a bridge pickup sound like a neck pickup. That would eliminate the potential buyers who decide not to follow through, due to a lacking neck pickup.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

ARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
Damn this is hot.


----------



## kevdes93

i saw this an thought "AWESOME!!"

then the reality sunk in that id never be able to afford one...


----------



## JPMike

Well, it took them some time to finally start producing this as a sig model of theirs.

8 strings regarding Meshuggah have been around quite a while, even myself not being an 8 string guy just having one to noodle around, I would consider buying this guitar.

Well, we have to wait till we see the pricetag...


----------



## Customisbetter

Eff that IMO. I'll take the new 2228 with the sharper headstock.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Probably cheaper and I know there's a lot of hate for the 27" scale, but I think I rather like it tbh. 

I have a 28.625" 8 string and recently acquired a 27" 7... I think I'm actually starting to prefer 27" and could probably deal with a slightly lower E1 string. 

But I'll decide that for sure when my multiscale comes in.


----------



## AySay

I want one. The rational portion of my mind is telling me that it will most likely be over-priced, that the RG2228 is more versatile tonally, that I won't even use it much.

The other portion is saying "FUCK OFF I CAN MESHOOOOGAH!!!1!!!"


----------



## Iamasingularity

Is there any info on Fredrik`s model? I know its the same specs, but the Iceman is sick too. Also he has another one with a kahler that he uses. I want to know if his is going to be available too.


----------



## Monk

Just talked to Rich at IbanezRules. This is not going to be cheap...think UV7MC reissue and come down a little.


----------



## AySay

WTF

More than $5K?!?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

With that much dough I would just buy a swirly Ibanez!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well fuck...


----------



## Iamasingularity

If its 5K+ forget it. Maybe they should work on the previous 7string Meshuggah (Catch 33) model. It would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Monk

AySay said:


> WTF
> 
> More than $5K?!?


 
List price, yes. Street price, slightly less.

That said, I ordered one anyway...I will own this guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damn, well I'm a big advocate of spending money if you have it so I'm excited for your NGD


----------



## maliciousteve

All it needs is for Misha or Tosin to buy one and the rest will follow


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Meshuggah > X


----------



## Monk

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, well I'm a big advocate of spending money if you have it so I'm excited for your NGD


 
There will be many pictures, rest assured.


----------



## DoomJazz

Nice! I was waiting for Ibanez to come out with a new bass!


----------



## Rojne

I want one.. I really hope the 5k is trolling, 2,5-3k is resonable!


----------



## sell2792

If it's more than 3k, fuck that. You can build your own for that much.


----------



## Monk

Per Rich, these are made in the Sugi custom shop (same as UV77RE, JSBDG and the PGMFRM1). Same list price as UV77RE, which is $8000. Street price will be about 40% less.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Monk said:


> Per Rich, these are made in the Sugi custom shop (same as UV77RE, JSBDG and the PGMFRM1). Same list price as UV77RE, which is $8000. Street price will be about 40% less.


 
If it's made at Sugi than these will be on par or even above J.Custom quality. I've played two UV777REs and a Black Dog and the fretwork and materials were, in a word, perfect. 

$4800 for a JC-equal 8-string isn't too bad. 

Obviously it's not aimed at the guys who spend $1k or less on guitars once every year or two. 

Lets not forget, those UV77REs sold out within a month.


----------



## Monk

Exactly. Rich also said that these should be shipping by mid-May...so it gives me plenty of time to come up with the rest of the funds.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd never be able to afford it, and I'd need a neck pickup, but damn this looks awesome. Certainly a big step up from the 2228.


----------



## Monk




----------



## NeoG

Im so getting one too. Can you already order them?


----------



## Monk

Just placed my order with Rich an hour ago; first one on the list.


----------



## Goatchrist

Awesome, but since I don't have too much money and I really want a neck pickup I guess I still go with the rg2228(dactivator).


----------



## Sepultorture

as much as i just spanked my shit all over my computer screen, i don't ACTUALLY see myself busing that axe, i'm far too picky, and when it comes to sigs like this, it will be retardedly espensive and i won't end up getting it cus of specs and price, although that wouldn't stop me from playing one as i would fucking love to


----------



## TomAwesome

Why the hell isn't this an Iceman?   I don't know where they got those specs or that tuning, and the paint doesn't look the same as the finishes on their guitars. It still seems like a pretty damn cool guitar, though. I want one, but I don't think a $4000+ guitar is in the cards for me right now, so I'll eagerly wait for a few to hit the used market.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

The only thing really unique to this guitar is the scale length. I'm sure even with an extremely high price, they'll still sell, since they probably won't make that many of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

TomAwesome said:


> Why the hell isn't this an Iceman?   I don't know where they got those specs or that tuning, and the paint doesn't look the same as the finishes on their guitars. It still seems like a pretty damn cool guitar, though. I want one, but I don't think a $4000+ guitar is in the cards for me right now, so I'll eagerly wait for a few to hit the used market.



Pretty sure Meshuggah have used alder bodied 8s for a few years now, and they've always been neck-throughs. As for the Iceman, they weren't too keen on the 8 string Iceman which is why you don't see it as often.


----------



## leonardo7

Im betting it will be between $3100-$3600 at least. The RG2228 is $2000. Add $800 cause its a sig, $200 for the alder, $200 for the Lundgren and about $300 cause its extended scale and you have a $3500 guitar at least. I absolutely will be buying one, 27" is good enough but this is the first quality 8 string with a legit scale length for recording a low E and having it sound as clear as it can.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*waits for leonardo's to show up with a 28.2" scale length and him to be OK with it


----------



## Justin Bailey

I don't know why, but no matter how pretentious or corksniffery I become, I will never hate a simple black guitar. I really dig this signature. Too bad I'll never own one.

Considering how well affordable 8's sell, and how much that same market seems to enjoy meshuggah, I think we'll probably see a budget version at some point.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Monk said:


> Just placed my order with Rich an hour ago; first one on the list.



price or it didn't happen


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

The guitar is pretty sweet, and I am a HUGE Ibanez fanboy, but IMO that is just disgusting money for a piece of wood with some metal. 

I have played a couple j-customs and the craftmanship is EXCELLENT, but they just aren't worth that much more than production guitars IMO.

If you're gonna spend upwards of 5k for a guitar, go with a full custom and get more for your money.


----------



## Greatoliver

That is awesome.

But actually, give me a RG2228 and I'd be happy. The scale may be a bit too extreme, and I like having a neck pup 

Still, so awesome!


----------



## leonardo7

I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery


----------



## Knossos

To guys questioning the tuning, it's standard down a semitone, same as Meshuggah
have always tuned. Read it backwards.

So fucking tasty.


----------



## Somnium

This website has filled me with joy and then raped my dreams all within a half hour.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

leonardo7 said:


> I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery



lolwut


----------



## ZEBOV

This would appeal to me more if it didn't have alder body wings.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Somnium said:


> This website has filled me with joy and then raped my dreams all within a half hour.



That happens a lot around here.


----------



## leonardo7

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> lolwut



Actual price will be confirmed in about two weeks after NAMM but $8000 is the list. I know, looks like it will be upwards of 5K+ afterall


----------



## djinn314

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think this one deserves its own thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are awesome, I wonder how high the price would be :/
> 
> 5piece maple/bubinga Prestige neck thru
> alder wings
> edge-III bridge
> Lundgren M8 bridge
> 29.4" scale
> tuning: DAFCGDAF



I'm hammered as fuck right now, but dude you just made my day better WORD! something else to save up for!


----------



## Into Obsidian

leonardo7 said:


> I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery


----------



## Monk

MaxOfMetal said:


> $4800 for a JC-equal 8-string isn't too bad.


----------



## larry

aaawwwww fuuuck yesssssss!!!
guitar center credit card ftw.




leonardo7 said:


> Actual price will be confirmed in about two weeks after NAMM but $8000 is the list. I know, looks like it will be upwards of 5K+ afterall



nevermind. would rather toss that kind of money at an abyss custom
or the like.


----------



## maliciousteve

Where do Ibanez get off with charging so much for a basic signature guitar. Sure it's longer than 28" and has a lundgren but it's not exactly rocket science and wasn't hand crafted by dwarves using diamond tipped gold chisels and dremels. I completely went off Ibanez when the recession hit and they pretty much doubled (some examples they tripled) the price tag of average models. I don't get it but I'm sure some one here will pipe up and tell me


----------



## AChRush1349

leonardo7 said:


> I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery


----------



## leonardo7

ZEBOV said:


> This would appeal to me more if it didn't have alder body wings.



Yeah but most of the tone will be coming from the maple and bubinga neck thru. Its gonna sound quite similar to the ESP Stef models but with added warmth from the bubinga and passive pickups


----------



## Monk

maliciousteve said:


> but it's not exactly rocket science and wasn't hand crafted by dwarves using diamond tipped gold chisels and dremels.


 
Or, is it?

Sugi Musical Instruments/About Us


----------



## Eptaceros

What a rip off. Whoever orders this is either rich or a fool.


----------



## Danukenator

leonardo7 said:


> I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery



Hey, that's only five customs from Martian Siggery! 

That is absurd. I get there will be fans with the money but the receipt must include a little trollface in the corner.


----------



## leonardo7

AChRush1349 said:


>



Not trolling! They really are set for a May delivery 

That's what a well known Ibanez dealer just told me so I have to trust him


----------



## Razzy

TomAwesome said:


> I don't know where they got those specs or that tuning



The tuning is just F standard.


----------



## Domkid118

So many nice new 7s


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Domkid118 said:


> So many nice *new 7s*



Wat


----------



## TomAwesome

Razzy said:


> The tuning is just F standard.



You're right. The strings are listed in the reverse order I'm used to seeing them, so I got confused.


----------



## vampiregenocide

TomAwesome said:


> You're right. The strings are listed in the reverse order I'm used to seeing them, so I got confused.



No you're right it is a weird tuning. F standard would be F Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb, this is A standard with a low F.


EDIT - Just checked the catalogue, it comes in proper F standard, the OP just forgot to put the #s.


----------



## Shannon

Not that I plan to own one, but it is great to see them release it. Unfortunately, they will jack the price just like they did on the UV777RE. They arent making it for the player. It is for the collector.

Anyhow, I will check it out at NAMM and report back.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Awesome guitar. It's about damn time that Meshuggah got a sig model.

But I won't ever own it.


----------



## Justin Bailey

maliciousteve said:


> Where do Ibanez get off with charging so much for a basic signature guitar. Sure it's longer than 28" and has a lundgren but it's not exactly rocket science and wasn't hand crafted by dwarves using diamond tipped gold chisels and dremels. I completely went off Ibanez when the recession hit and they pretty much doubled (some examples they tripled) the price tag of average models. I don't get it but I'm sure some one here will pipe up and tell me



Mythril, man, mythril.



leonardo7 said:


> Yeah but most of the tone will be coming from the maple and bubinga neck thru. Its gonna sound quite similar to the ESP Stef models but with added warmth from the bubinga and passive pickups



I mean they're pretty different guitars, man.


----------



## broj15

Is it just me or does that finish kind of resemble a faded black? like you can almost see the wood grain. Either way it looks nice. 29.4" seems pretty cool. I would probably never buy it (atleast not for what they will more than likely be asking) but i wouldn't pass up the chance to test drive one.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Danukenator said:


> Hey, that's only five customs from Martian Siggery!



?????


----------



## Jinogalpa

folks, we have 2 options:

save up for a "djentastic" meshuggah ibanez,
or wait and rot for an meshuggah chibanez


----------



## Greatoliver

broj15 said:


> Is it just me or does that finish kind of resemble a faded black?



Yeah it does look like that... Assuming it's pretty much a copy of their LACS models, the finish is kinda faded and quite thin. You can see where it's worn through, I could never ever do that to my RG7620


----------



## Phrygian

And not a single interesting lefty in that catalouge..... damn you ibanez.


----------



## JP Universe

Does anyone know how many will be produced? Surely only 100 or something??


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Jinogalpa said:


> folks, we have 2 options:
> 
> save up for a "djentastic" meshuggah ibanez,
> or wait and rot for an meshuggah chibanez



or buy a custom USA made Carvin DC800 for a fraction of the RG2228? Oh wait, I already did it.


----------



## Ageispolis

DavidLopezJr said:


> Most likely not at all. The fact only that it has a Lundgren in it will drive the price up. Scale length is probably the most interesting spec on this guitar for me. 29.4? I've never heard of Meshuggah going with this scale length so makes me wonder why they choice it. (inb4causethatswhattheywanted) Also where did that tuning come from? Is that what Meshuggah is tuning to on the new album?



I remember a really old video of Frederik and Marten saying their scale length was 30. or 29. Can't remember.


----------



## TMM

Cool to see a 'stock' Ibanez with a Lundgren.


----------



## VILARIKA

I wonder what the quality comparison would be between this and the Carvin 8. I'd like to say there is no way that the Ibanez is actually worth the extra thousands you have to pay, but who knows. I guess making it a signature series adds to the price.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

VILARIKA said:


> I wonder what the quality comparison would be between this and the Carvin 8. I'd like to say there is no way that the Ibanez is actually worth the extra thousands you have to pay, but who knows. I guess making it a signature series adds to the price.



For sure the quality of this signature model will be amazing, but to say it will play better than FOUR Carvin DC800s I could buy instead of it.....


----------



## VILARIKA

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> For sure the quality of this signature model will be amazing, but to say it will play better than FOUR Carvin DC800s I could buy instead of it.....



I can't decide which is more ridiculous, the fact that Carvin has so many options for an 8 string guitar with a price that is unbelievable, or that Ibanez is charging almost ten thousand for a guitar that quite frankly is "strict" in terms of possibilities


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

VILARIKA said:


> I can't decide which is more ridiculous, the fact that Carvin has so many options for an 8 string guitar with a price that is unbelievable, or that Ibanez is charging almost ten thousand for a guitar that quite frankly is "strict" in terms of possibilities



needs a meme, NOW!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

People can't read.

the guitar will be a little less than 5k, NOT 8k.

Kudos to Ibanez for finally making it, and double kudos for making it spec-for-spec like Meshuggah's guitars, from the build location all the way to the string gauge.


----------



## thatguy5557123

strictly 7 will build you one for around 2k...just saying, i know it wouldnt be officil or ibanez but for half price id rather two strictly sevens, or 4 bare bones carvins, or two 2228s, or like 4 modded rga8, or a few agiles, or a strandberg, or a, well you get the idea, and i love meshuggah


----------



## danieluber1337

Screw this 

I would NEVER pay that much for a guitar that isn't custom to the motherfucking molecule.


----------



## Shannon

Ageispolis said:


> I remember a really old video of Frederik and Marten saying their scale length was 30. or 29. Can't remember.



30.2" for their main axes.


----------



## leonardo7

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> People can't read.
> 
> the guitar will be a little less than 5k, NOT 8k.
> 
> Kudos to Ibanez for finally making it, and double kudos for making it spec-for-spec like Meshuggah's guitars, from the build location all the way to the string gauge.



Not the build location. These will be made in Japan and theirs are made in Los Angeles at the Ibanez Custom Shop unless I missed something. But yeah, I was going to blame Ibanez for the GAS but Id like to personally thank and blame everyone who bought an RG2228 for showing Ibanez that there is serious interest, without you guys, Id bet Ibanez would never have done this. They must have been testing the waters with the RG2228 and received a great response and now we have this.


----------



## MTech

VILARIKA said:


> I can't decide which is more ridiculous, the fact that Carvin has so many options for an 8 string guitar with a price that is unbelievable, or that Ibanez is charging almost ten thousand for a guitar that quite frankly is "strict" in terms of possibilities



That's list but you're right...just like the other guy posted you could get several carvins or a few ustoms for the same price from other people. I even asked Bernie & he said he could do one to that spec w/ the M8 for $2800 so if the retail is what people are guessing you could almost get 2 handbuilt ones for the price of one.


----------



## Andromalia

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> People can't read.
> 
> the guitar will be a little less than 5k, NOT 8k.
> .



Even so, that's a retarded price for a black stain Ibanez RG body even if the neck (without any inlay) is made by the best luthiers in the world. If I was spending 5KUSD (again) for a guitar, I'd certainly want more than that for my money. Maybe my Amfisound spoiled me, I don't know.


----------



## Perplexed-Perception

if there orignal scale is 30 and a half something like that and they tune to F standard then the specs aren' really mushuggah's real specs apart from the lundgren m8 and the half assed finsh unless they have changed all there specs and tuning?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Perplexed-Perception said:


> if there orignal scale is 30 and a half something like that and they tune to F standard then the specs aren' really mushuggah's real specs apart from the lundgren m8 and the half assed finsh unless they have changed all there specs and tuning?



Yes, 1.1" of scale and tuning (which, can be changed ) makes it a completely different instrument.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.

does that cover it? goddamn, people.


----------



## Eric Christian

glassmoon0fo said:


> ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.
> 
> does that cover it? goddamn, people.


 
Word...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

glassmoon0fo said:


> ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.
> 
> does that cover it? goddamn, people.


----------



## Prydogga

glassmoon0fo said:


> ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.
> 
> does that cover it? goddamn, people.



Good god this.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Regardless of all the opinions it's still a sick guitar, but I probably can't justify spending that kind of $$$.

SIDE NOTE: Did anyone else notice that it looks like they are going passive pickups on the new RG2228's? Interesting....hmmm....

Ibanez News: Ibanez 2012 EG line-up


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Another 8-string Ibanez that's a shade of dark grey. I think I'll pass. -_-


----------



## XEN

glassmoon0fo said:


> ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.
> 
> does that cover it? goddamn, people.


It is impossible to please people who can't afford what you're selling.


----------



## Eric Christian

5 pages later and I've yet to see a factual street price on this guitar...


----------



## Adrian-XI

So if the retail is $8k in the US, will that make it retail at about $10k in Australia?

If so, then LOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Adrian-XI said:


> So if the retail is $8k in the US, will that make it retail at about $10k in Australia?
> 
> If so, then LOLOLOLOLOL!!




Please keep in mind that they must build components upside down proof or upside down all together in order to make sure they work OK in Aussieland. I dont get why austriolites are always complaining about the price hike...it makes sense.


Just kidding, everyone hates australia for some reason


----------



## AVH

I've been hinting here about this for a few years now...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

2 years to be precise


----------



## ZEBOV

Shannon said:


> They arent making it for the player. It is for the collector.



Hmmm, that is a good point that I totally didn't think of. If I buy it sometime this year and keep it for about 20 years, I could probably sell it for a fuckload more.


----------



## KEVORKIAN

It's going to take all of my energy to avoid thinking about this guitar constantly. 

WANT.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i would probably buy this if it wasnt black, had a neck pickup, and a shorter scale, was a 7 string, and was <$1000. GODDAMMITIBANEZ!


----------



## BangandBreach

Waiting for the actual price so I can set aside money now.

I've waited too long for this guitar, I will be buying it.


----------



## AChRush1349

Thrashmanzac said:


> i would probably buy this if it wasnt black, had a neck pickup, and a shorter scale, was a 7 string, and was <$1000. GODDAMMITIBANEZ!



...So, if it was an entirely different guitar...in which case you wouldn't be buying THAT at all.


----------



## jsl2h90

Are meshuggah going to be tuning even lower for the new album?
Nice to see a stock guitar with something other than EMG's, but if that crappy STEFB8 can cost $3700 this thing is gonna wear a minimum $3000 pricetag.


----------



## loktide

holy shit want 

who would have thought that ibanez would actually realease this as a sig? especially with all the 'original' specs as on their guitars including finish, scale, woods and even the fucking M8 !!!

can't believe everybody is bitching about the price, yet take it for granted with a blackmachine. this guitar is probably on par or even better as far as materials and craftsmanship goes!

my guess is that the demand for 8-string continues, they will also release a cheaper model like with the fireman within the next years.


anyhow, thank you ibanez for making this happen!


----------



## toiletstand

Monk said:


> Just placed my order with Rich an hour ago; first one on the list.


you have to let me check it out! *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Rojne

If this goes for that ridoncolous price, I really hope they make a budget model and release it soon... It's not fuking okey to release this sig at collectors-item-prices, as this is something I and lots of others have been waiting for and really do want but NEVER will afford!

I hope I win on somekind of lottery, if I do I will definitley buy 2 of them!

... can't stop thinking about this guitar ...


----------



## Iamasingularity

Rojne said:


> If this goes for that ridoncolous price, I really hope they make a budget model and release it soon... It's not fuking okey to release this sig at collectors-item-prices, as this is something I and lots of others have been waiting for and really do want but NEVER will afford!
> 
> I hope I win on somekind of lottery, if I do I will definitley buy 2 of them!
> 
> ... can't stop thinking about this guitar ...



Dude.....Stop dreaming/hoping and get a job brah. Its not ridiculous, after all the guitar is 1:1 copy of a sick guitar. As for the price, its expensive, but not "collector`s price". If you work hard enough and save instead of gassing on small pieces of crap, you might get it. If you`ve been waiting this for the past 7 years, which is when Hagstorm had pushed his idea to get the signatures into production, you would have definitely had the money to buy it by now.


----------



## Malkav

jsl2h90 said:


> Are meshuggah going to be tuning even lower for the new album?


 
No their tuning hasn't changed, the OP just left out the #s. This has been stated about 3 times in this thread already though...

I think one of the coolest aspects of this guitar is that it's neck through though, maybe if it's successful Ibanez may bring back the RGT range? I personally prefer bolt on necks but I do find it strange that Ibanez discontinued their RGTs...

EDIT: How ridiculously cool would an RGT RGD be  RGTD


----------



## Iamasingularity

Malkav said:


> No their tuning hasn't changed, the OP just left out the #s. This has been stated about 3 times in this thread already though...
> 
> I think one of the coolest aspects of this guitar is that it's neck through though, maybe if it's successful Ibanez may bring back the RGT range? I personally prefer bolt on necks but I do find it strange that Ibanez discontinued their RGTs...
> 
> EDIT: How ridiculously cool would an RGT RGD be  RGTD



Just got a RGT to replace my battered 350dx. I really don`t know why they stopped making them


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You live in Japan, you should be getting j customs!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Damn... this guitar looks amazing (even if it is out of my price range!).

Add a second pickup, and that is pretty much my ideal 8 string guitar, right there.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You live in Japan, you should be getting j customs!



Ahh, unfortunatley I don`t see the J customs the same way as most of the people on here do. I`ve been fortunate to play a few in Ochanomizu, but I think they`re kind of over-rated Ibanez`s. Right now I`m really into crafting guitars and making a guitar that suits my needs. Still a Ibby fan though. Just got a used TR series bass with the modern guitar headstock, I fucking love it! Maybe a used J custom in the future, but brand new ones...nahh. I like the vintage Ibanez`s and am trying to collect some.


----------



## Fred the Shred

You have to love the internet, really! 

1 - people talk for years about how cool it would be to have a guitar just like Fred and Morten's;
2 - said discussion, after some time results in a guitar which is, safe for a minor difference in scale length, pretty much the same thing;
3 - guitar does come out as a limited edition, clearly aimed at the die-hard Meshuggah fanbase;
4 - people proceed to complain about price or specs, or both, and how Ibanez is ripping them off or it really should have a neck pickup, different wings, etc., i.e. turning Fred's axe into their own with Fred's name on it.

This is pretty much what tends to happen all the time, really. Considering the guitar in question, it was obvious (especially considering past examples from Ibanez) that it would have premium pricing right off the bat. The mind-boggling part is that so many people constantly complain about certain specs on what is basically a signature model, the very definition of which is to have the specs the artist in question favours himself.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Fred the Shred said:


> You have to love the internet, really!
> 
> 1 - people talk for years about how cool it would be to have a guitar just like Fred and Morten's;
> 2 - said discussion, after some time results in a guitar which is, safe for a minor difference in scale length, pretty much the same thing;
> 3 - guitar does come out as a limited edition, clearly aimed at the die-hard Meshuggah fanbase;
> 4 - people proceed to complain about price or specs, or both, and how Ibanez is ripping them off or it really should have a neck pickup, different wings, etc., i.e. turning Fred's axe into their own with Fred's name on it.
> 
> This is pretty much what tends to happen all the time, really. Considering the guitar in question, it was obvious (especially considering past examples from Ibanez) that it would have premium pricing right off the bat. The mind-boggling part is that so many people constantly complain about certain specs on what is basically a signature model, the very definition of which is to have the specs the artist in question favours himself.



this is pretty much what i was getting at with my previous post, however i think some people did not quite get the point i was trying to make and thought i was serious


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

4-5k for it still badazzles me, although like I said, no harm in spending £¥&#8364;$ if you have it.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Well, the specs on this axe are definitely not something that speaks to me, so even if I could just shell out 5K for it, I wouldn't get it. It's great to have variety in the ERG market, however, and to see brands investing in them - what doesn't work for me may be totally awesome for you and vice-versa, so bring them on!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats my line of thinking too. What would be neat is if Lundgren releases a budget version of their pickups for ibanez to use in other models.










(i can dream)


----------



## ZEBOV

Fred the Shred said:


> You have to love the internet, really!
> 
> 1 - people talk for years about how cool it would be to have a guitar just like Fred and Morten's;
> 2 - said discussion, after some time results in a guitar which is, safe for a minor difference in scale length, pretty much the same thing;
> 3 - guitar does come out as a limited edition, clearly aimed at the die-hard Meshuggah fanbase;
> 4 - people proceed to complain about price or specs, or both, and how Ibanez is ripping them off or it really should have a neck pickup, different wings, etc., i.e. turning Fred's axe into their own with Fred's name on it.
> 
> This is pretty much what tends to happen all the time, really. Considering the guitar in question, it was obvious (especially considering past examples from Ibanez) that it would have premium pricing right off the bat. The mind-boggling part is that so many people constantly complain about certain specs on what is basically a signature model, the very definition of which is to have the specs the artist in question favours himself.



Same thing goes for Carvin 8 strings. After having so many people ask Carvin to make an 8 string that considerably longer than 25.5", they make a 27 inch scale 8 string, and for 2 pages straight, there are people complaining that it's not a 28" scale or multiscale.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

ZEBOV said:


> Same thing goes for Carvin 8 strings. After having so many people ask Carvin to make an 8 string that considerably longer than 25.5", they make a 27 inch scale 8 string, and for 2 pages straight, there are people complaining that it's not a 28" scale or multiscale.


 
I have to agree with you there...

To be honest, a 27" 8 string would be fine with me, but that's personal choice, I'm a small guy so these "Extra Long" scale necks are something I just can't handle, even if I do like Meshuggah, to be honest I have always liked Fredrik and Marten's guitars, even their Nevborn's, but if people will moan and bitch about it only having one pickup and that the scale is too short then there is nothing that people won't moan about, there really is no pleasing some people I guess....


----------



## Iamasingularity

Many people regret buying long scale necks after they discover that they find it hard to play, and the frets too wide. Its just like people wanting 27+ frets that they won`t be able to reach or play.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fred the Shred said:


> You have to love the internet, really!
> 
> 1 - people talk for years about how cool it would be to have a guitar just like Fred and Morten's;
> 2 - said discussion, after some time results in a guitar which is, safe for a minor difference in scale length, pretty much the same thing;
> 3 - guitar does come out as a limited edition, clearly aimed at the die-hard Meshuggah fanbase;
> 4 - people proceed to complain about price or specs, or both, and how Ibanez is ripping them off or it really should have a neck pickup, different wings, etc., i.e. turning Fred's axe into their own with Fred's name on it.
> 
> This is pretty much what tends to happen all the time, really. Considering the guitar in question, it was obvious (especially considering past examples from Ibanez) that it would have premium pricing right off the bat. The mind-boggling part is that so many people constantly complain about certain specs on what is basically a signature model, the very definition of which is to have the specs the artist in question favours himself.


 
But what about what *I* want??  

Don't like it? Buy something else...


----------



## Monk

I must say that I've been lusting after this particular guitar ever since I saw the Straws Pulled at Random live video on the Nothing reissue. To me, the whole instrument just looks SICK. I haven't been this excited since Ibanez released the original K7 series (which I absolutely loved after years of playing an RG7421). Granted, I'd prefer not to spend over $2000 for a guitar, but I will certainly make an exception in this case. I dig the hell out of Meshuggah and their custom guitars, and if the quality is as good or better than a J Custom, then I can live with the price. I just need to casually avoid telling the wife.


----------



## sell2792

Am I the only one who doesn't find this all that special? Granted, it's cool they're going out on a limb and using different materials, electronics, and the extended scale, and I know they will sell quite a few, but at the end of the day it's a pretty bland guitar that's more or less a one trick pony.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sell2792 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find this all that special? Granted, it's cool they're going out on a limb and using different materials, electronics, and the extended scale, and I know they will sell quite a few, but at the end of the day it's a pretty bland guitar that's more or less a one trick pony.



I think it's all about perspective. If you were here back in 06'/07' and even into 08' you'll see dozens of NGDs of guitars made by just about every builder you can imagine with these specs. Enough popped up that some folks, myself included, just started calling ~30" scale, single pickups, RG-esque, Black/Gray guitars "Meshuggah Specials". 

People were spending upwards of $4k, sometimes more, and of course sometimes less, on these because they REALLY wanted what Marten and Fredrik were playing. 

In the time between then and this being released the market, and this forum changed a lot. It went from high end, Japanese, American, or European made guitars to cheap Korean and Chinese made, and from Meshuggah to Tosin. If this had been released in 08' I think Ibanez could have charged $10,000 and people would still be gushing.


----------



## Monk

Actually, the more I think about it...it IS pretty special. So far, Sugi has made 3 high-profile J Custom level guitars: UV77RE, JSBDG and PGMFRM1. Think about that for a minute: Steve Vai (pretty obvious choice), Joe Satriani (also pretty obvious) and Paul Gilbert. Basically, three of Ibanez's biggest endorsers for the last 20 years or so. Now, add Meshuggah to that list. Not even the multi-platinum selling Korn...the band single-handedly responsible for bringing the 7-string guitar into the mainstream has a signature instrument like this (read: with an $8000 list price). Yes, this is pretty special. Kudos to Meshuggah on their achievement and kudos to Ibanez for recognizing it. 

Of course, if Ibanez DID want to create an authentic Korn anniversary/tribute/signature guitar...they'd have to create a relic'd Universe with lots of duct tape. That should run $10000 or so.


----------



## XEN

I have to chime in here on the "one trick pony" thing. It's been all over the shares on facebook and the posts in this thread.

(I'm going to try and refrain from being snarky - haven't slept much this month... fucking acute bronchitis and walking pneumonia for the whole holiday season...)

That guitar can play ANY style of music. So it's not a George Benson sig with a neck pickup in the fabled sweet spot. So it's not a Jem with a Trem. So it's not a Steve Morse sig with 3,247 pickup switching options. So it's not a fucking 13th century arch lute. 

It's also not a Steinberger GM1TA, but I've never thought of my Steinie as a one trick pony just because it only has one humbucker, and an EMG at that.

It will play dirty, clean, and everything in between.

If a guitar only plays one style, it's the _player_ who is the one trick pony.


----------



## Eric Christian

Fred the Shred said:


> You have to love the internet, really!
> 
> 1 - people talk for years about how cool it would be to have a guitar just like Fred and Morten's;
> 2 - said discussion, after some time results in a guitar which is, safe for a minor difference in scale length, pretty much the same thing;
> 3 - guitar does come out as a limited edition, clearly aimed at the die-hard Meshuggah fanbase;
> 4 - people proceed to complain about price or specs, or both, and how Ibanez is ripping them off or it really should have a neck pickup, different wings, etc., i.e. turning Fred's axe into their own with Fred's name on it.
> 
> This is pretty much what tends to happen all the time, really. Considering the guitar in question, it was obvious (especially considering past examples from Ibanez) that it would have premium pricing right off the bat. The mind-boggling part is that so many people constantly complain about certain specs on what is basically a signature model, the very definition of which is to have the specs the artist in question favours himself.


 
Exactly. You know whats missing here? A big congratulations to Meshuggah. I don't see anyone talking about that. To me its all about validation as well because nevermind the fact that a signature model was way overdue for Meshuggah especially considering some of the bozos that came on the scene long after Meshuggah and got their signature models rather quickly. I'm glad Ibanez finally had the balls to create what amounts to a perfect replica of Meshuggah's guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

urklvt said:


> I have to chime in here on the "one trick pony" thing. It's been all over the shares on facebook and the posts in this thread.
> 
> (I'm going to try and refrain from being snarky - haven't slept much this month... fucking acute bronchitis and walking pneumonia for the whole holiday season...)
> 
> That guitar can play ANY style of music. So it's not a George Benson sig with a neck pickup in the fabled sweet spot. So it's not a Jem with a Trem. So it's not a Steve Morse sig with 3,247 pickup switching options. So it's not a fucking 13th century arch lute.
> 
> It's also not a Steinberger GM1TA, but I've never thought of my Steinie as a one trick pony just because it only has one humbucker, and an EMG at that.
> 
> It will play dirty, clean, and everything in between.
> 
> If a guitar only plays one style, it's the _player_ who is the one trick pony.


 
QFT


----------



## rythmic_pulses

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's all about perspective. If you were here back in 06'/07' and even into 08' you'll see dozens of NGDs of guitars made by just about every builder you can imagine with these specs. Enough popped up that some folks, myself included, just started calling ~30" scale, single pickups, RG-esque, Black/Gray guitars "Meshuggah Specials".
> 
> People were spending upwards of $4k, sometimes more, and of course sometimes less, on these because they REALLY wanted what Marten and Fredrik were playing.
> 
> In the time between then and this being released the market, and this forum changed a lot. It went from high end, Japanese, American, or European made guitars to cheap Korean and Chinese made, and from Meshuggah to Tosin. If this had been released in 08' I think Ibanez could have charged $10,000 and people would still be gushing.


 


I couldn't have put it better my self, I remember the bandwagoning of 8's when they first came available to the public through the RG2228, after that, loads of companies started making 8 string guitars more available and less and less uncommon to see, I think this new signature is the most obvious step for Meshuggah to take in their long career, as their new Album is coming out in spring, why not make a signature guitar to go along with it? eh?


----------



## sell2792

Monk said:


> ....Of course, if Ibanez DID want to create an authentic Korn anniversary/tribute/signature guitar...they'd have to create a relic'd Universe with lots of duct tape. That should run $10000 or so.



I think they should just remake the K7's for around a grand and then everybody wins.


Edit: And maybe a K8 while they're at it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ Yes please...


----------



## Rojne

Iamasingularity said:


> Dude.....Stop dreaming/hoping and get a job brah. Its not ridiculous, after all the guitar is 1:1 copy of a sick guitar. As for the price, its expensive, but not "collector`s price". If you work hard enough and save instead of gassing on small pieces of crap, you might get it. If you`ve been waiting this for the past 7 years, which is when Hagstorm had pushed his idea to get the signatures into production, you would have definitely had the money to buy it by now.



Let me hope and dream dude!  Im 20 years old and got no income at all as there is no fucking jobs in this forsaken dumbass country I live in, I apply for every job-opportunity I find but no ones hiring "a kid with no experience".. And when I do get a job Im sure as hell that I wont make that much money to even think of saving up to a guitar at this price even how much I do want it!

That's WHY I dream and hope for a bit more affordable model as this has the features I want in a guitar!

And Stop telling someone to "get a job", it's not that simple for everyone and it's quite frustrating for me to hear as Im in that situation!

Im probably going to have to build my own M8M out of a RGA8! Haha

Don't take this post in the wrong way, Im just being honest! 

I WANT MOAR PICS OF IT!!!!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

A lot of you are right though, these will be mostly going to fanboys (i feel weird saying this word) and not so much hardcore players, as between 5k-6k you can get a full-on custom from just about any builder on this site as everyone knows...

lol @ the "trollface on the bottom of the receipt after you've made the purchase" - i laughed a good bit at that.

I am however very pleased to see more 8s being made out of the ordinary


----------



## sell2792

Mindcrime1204 said:


> A lot of you are right though, these will be mostly going to fanboys (i feel weird saying this word) and not so much hardcore players, as between 5k-6k you can get a full-on custom from just about any builder on this site as everyone knows...



Exactly. I'd rather have a Bernie Rico or like 2 or 3 Carvins for that kinda cash, made to my exact specifications, and actually probably still come out spending a little less.


----------



## Decipher

I for one am extremely excited and proud of Ibanez for this. Although they really should've released this 2-3 years ago better late than never. Regardless the price tag, these are gonna sell. There are buyers ready for these and have been for some time (myself included). This is just awesome for both Marten and Fredrik.

For the people bitching already about a price tag we have absolutely no confirmation on:  Come on. As mentioned we KNEW these wouldn't be cheap. It never ceases to amaze me how much complaining and negativity there is on the internet. People demand a product for YEARS and now it's coming to the market..... but not for >$1000 so everyone's up in arms/ready to burn the villiage. I have no doubts this will be close to the $3000 range. Those whose arguement is solely that "you can get a full on custom for that price range or hell even 2." You're not bringing any new knowledge to the table. Anyone whom frequents this forum is fully aware what's available for what price ranges. But the fact of the matter is, you want the Meshuggah Signature 8 Ibanez here it is. It's not made by some other luthier to Fredrik's & Marten's specs it's crafted by Ibanez and is branded Ibanez like their Custom Shop Ibanez's.


----------



## Monk

FrancescoFiligoi said:


>


 
I feel this is an appropriate reponse to this guitar:


----------



## Decipher

Monk said:


> I feel this is an appropriate reponse to this guitar:


 You are correct sir.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Decipher said:


> For the people bitching already about a price tag we have absolutely no confirmation on:  Come on. As mentioned we KNEW these wouldn't be cheap. It never ceases to amaze me how much complaining and negativity there is on the internet. People demand a product for YEARS and now it's coming to the market..... but not for >$1000 so everyone's up in arms/ready to burn the villiage. I have no doubts this will be close to the $3000 range. Those whose arguement is solely that "you can get a full on custom for that price range or hell even 2." You're not bringing any new knowledge to the table. Anyone whom frequents this forum is fully aware what's available for what price ranges. But the fact of the matter is, you want the Meshuggah Signature 8 Ibanez here it is. It's not made by some other luthier to Fredrik's & Marten's specs it's crafted by Ibanez and is branded Ibanez like their Custom Shop Ibanez's.


 
I get where you're coming from. But not everyone is coming from the same place... and I feel that as long as I can state my opinion and thoughts in a fasion as to not upset anyone and stay on topic. I should be able to continue to do so on a discussion forum


----------



## maliciousteve

^ bang on.


----------



## Krucifixtion

I think this was mentioned before, but the ESP Stephen Carpenter 8 Sig model goes for almost 4k. A black guitar, 27" scale, with EMG's, and Alder Body. If people are willing to pay that for the ESP then 3-4k is easily justifiable with a guitar like this. Most people at these prices will look into the custom route, but not everyone wants to wait years for some builders.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm not sure if i get the scale length. "almost 30 inches" seems to be an odd choice.

HOWEVER

i am assuming that it's measured to the innermost possible intonation point, or the middle, rather than the outmost point. Remember, when adjusting intonation, you are technically adjusting the scale length of individual strings, by a tiny amount.

Maybe it's 30.5" scale just like Meshuggah's actual guitars, and they just measured it differently? Dendroaspis measured it to be 30.5" scale if i remember correctly. And i trust that number, seeing as he literally had the guitar in his hands, and measured it right there.

My OLP MM5 is 30" scale, but on paper it says 29.5 or something, because they don't take into account how far back the saddles can be adjusted.


----------



## Asrial

^ I sort of stick to the story whether they made this to fit an actual intonation point that matches the stock tuning, and went with the medium strings' length.

And guys, if you say this is a one trick pony, please look at the electronics:
This guitar has a tone control
That clearly means it's capable of other things than meschuggs.

(edit: how fail, page-switch when i post. Damn straight son)


----------



## brutus627

omg such a catch 22  i wanted this to happen so bad but at the same time didn't want to cause i want it SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad but will have to basically "suck dick for crack (insert meshuggah sig)" for it...


----------



## Mordecai

leonardo7 said:


> I have just confirmed that list price is $8000 and they are set for May delivery



best be kidding....


----------



## 77zark77

Asrial said:


> This guitar has a tone control


 
YEP IT JUST NEEDS NOW A NECK PICKUP AND A SPLIT-SWITCH


----------



## VILARIKA

On Meshuggah guitar, the tone controls you.


----------



## XEN

77zark77 said:


> YEP IT JUST NEEDS NOW A NECK PICKUP AND A SPLIT-SWITCH


Dead horse, meet beat stick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fucking of course it has a tone knob retards, how else would you play the solos?


----------



## BangandBreach

Any info on if these will be a limited run?


----------



## Monk

BangandBreach said:


> Any info on if these will be a limited run?


 
Per Rich, these will be limited to whoever orders them.


----------



## Ben.Last

glassmoon0fo said:


> ITT: guitar entire forum has wanted for years is made, price is outrageous like we knew it would be, people not happy.
> 
> does that cover it? goddamn, people.



Actually, I never wanted this, so it wasn't the entire forum.

A version of their Iceman 8s, however... YUUUMMMMMM (preferably with the neck dive issues solved)


----------



## BangandBreach

Emailed Rich, awaiting reply.


----------



## -42-

77zark77 said:


> DEMANDS



Considering the vast amount of amps, pedals, amp models, strings, aftermarket pickups and electronics available these days, I don't think _any_ guitar could be classified as a one trick pony anymore. One pickup most definitely does not mean one sound. I have a Charvel Model 1 with a single EMG 85 in the bridge and I can get all sorts of tones out of it, even with the bare-bones setup I have in my apartment.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Even if this is limited to 100 units, anyone that really wants this has a good chance of getting it because this is so nichey it isn't even funny.


----------



## Squishdom

I would gladly throw down cash for this.


----------



## Thrashman

I'm amazed at the ammount of people that fail to see that this is a SIGNATURE guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

For years people have been gasing over Meshuggah's RG8s, and now they're available to pretty much the exact same specs everyone still argues.  Can Ibanez do nothing right?


----------



## Andromalia

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats my line of thinking too. What would be neat is if Lundgren releases a budget version of their pickups for ibanez to use in other models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i can dream)



In before the "meh chugga Ibanez stock pickups are crap" bandwagon


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> For years people have been gasing over Meshuggah's RG8s, and now they're available to pretty much the exact same specs everyone still argues.  Can Ibanez do nothing right?



They could make a cheaper version like how korn has the apex 1 and apex 2.


----------



## atimoc

I'm not usually a huge fan of black guitars, but that stained finish looks actually pretty cool. 

That said, when I pay $5K for a guitar I expect it to know how to fill my tax forms and make a damn good cup of coffee


----------



## Napalm

Spoke to a buddy of mine locally and this guitar has a retail of 7999.00 and the street price be somewhere around 5999.00  HOLY F#$% thats definitely going to be a bit out of my price range LMAO!!!

It no doubt looks amazing and if any band deserves a signature it would definitely need to be Meshuggah


----------



## JPMike

Napalm said:


> Spoke to a buddy of mine locally and this guitar has a retail of 7999.00 and the street price be somewhere around 5999.00  HOLY F#$% thats definitely going to be a bit out of my price range LMAO!!!
> 
> It no doubt looks amazing and if any band deserves a signature it would definitely need to be Meshuggah



Sorry but at this price, no way I am buying one of these!!

I'd rather order 2-3 customs!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Napalm said:


> Spoke to a buddy of mine locally and this guitar has a retail of 7999.00 and the street price be somewhere around 5999.00  HOLY F#$% thats definitely going to be a bit out of my price range LMAO!!!
> 
> It no doubt looks amazing and if any band deserves a signature it would definitely need to be Meshuggah



According to the guy who bought one, they're a bit less at ~$4800.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Which isnt so bad I guess, its the same as other high end jackson/est/etc.


----------



## Napalm

Whoa I didn't know anyone had purchased one...my apologies for any misinformation.


----------



## edkaye

Nice. About time they made an 8-string that wasn't made from shit wood! Still, that price tag... very no!


----------



## That_One_Person

The price really doesn't bother me. I can't afford it, but I don't see the big deal. As others have said, this is a really niche guitar. Ibanez would probably lose money if they made it into a standard mij sig. The only people I can see buying it are either a) very successful with a love for ibanez or b) die-hard Meshuggah fans.


----------



## sojorel

brutus627 said:


> omg such a *catch 33 * i wanted this to happen so bad but at the same time didn't want to cause i want it SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad but will have to basically "suck dick for crack (insert meshuggah sig)" for it...



FTFY


----------



## Demiurge

I don't see how this would rule-out the possibility of differently-tiered models. 

There are plenty of signature guitar series out there with different pricing points- most important, the model that is _exactly what the artist is playing_ and usually the budget variations (i.e. JEM555, JS100, ESP LTD version of artist models, etc.) follow. This is obviously the former, and you really can't have the latter without having the former. So, there's really no reason to believe that a Prestige/Premium/"Regular" version won't pop-up at some point; in fact, this would only make the chances of it happening more likely.


----------



## Animus

5 grand plus for that and it looks pretty much like your generic boring Ibby but with one pickup and 30 in scale? no thanks You mine as well just go custom shop at a good luthier and get exactly what you want in feature, fit and finish.


----------



## xCaptainx

Jesus christ, this is EXACTLY why I've stopped listening to this board when it comes to guitar opinions. 

This is EXACTLY the same specs as Meshuggahs guitars. It's a high spec, high quality build. EXACTLY what EVERYONE was pining for. And you still bitch and moan! 

It's a SIGNATURE model. Where the people whining about the headstock/body shape trolling? it's EXACTLY what Meshuggah use! 

If it was cheaper, it probably wouldnt have the pickup it does and you all would have a fat cry. 

Ibanez have produced a neck thru, extended range, undgren pickup 8 string. And FINALLY a signature 8 string model guitar. For Meshuggah. Those 3 points alone are amazing. Yet you all still whinge. Go back to your cork sniffing!


----------



## VILARIKA

Animus said:


> 5 grand plus for that and it looks pretty much like your generic boring Ibby but with one pickup and 30 in scale? no thanks You mine as well just go custom shop at a good luthier and get exactly what you want in feature, fit and finish.



The point is that it's a signature guitar. Those specs aren't being tailored to you, so if you aren't into those specs, look elsewhere. It's for those that want to get as close as they can to owning a Meshuggah guitar, or those who happen to be interested in the guitar anyways.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

xCaptainx said:


> Jesus christ, this is EXACTLY why I've stopped listening to this board when it comes to guitar opinions.
> 
> This is EXACTLY the same specs as Meshuggahs guitars. It's a high spec, high quality build. EXACTLY what EVERYONE was pining for. And you still bitch and moan!
> 
> It's a SIGNATURE model. Where the people whining about the headstock/body shape trolling? it's EXACTLY what Meshuggah use!
> 
> If it was cheaper, it probably wouldnt have the pickup it does and you all would have a fat cry.
> 
> Ibanez have produced a neck thru, extended range, undgren pickup 8 string. And FINALLY a signature 8 string model guitar. For Meshuggah. Those 3 points alone are amazing. Yet you all still whinge. *Go back to your cork sniffing!*



huh?


----------



## AVH

Huge congrats to my buds!  I've been telling them for years they were way more deserving of a sig than say, someone like....Sam Whatshisface 

It'll be interesting to see one of these up close, and how they compare to the actual LACS's...for that kind of money, hopefully they will also incorporate the worn, buttery feel of the originals, which are very comfortable. There are a very few minor differences, the most major being the bridge - the originals have the modified Lo-Pro's, which really are a much better and solid unit. 

One design aspect that _should_ have been included -and on the originals too - is a string retainer bar above the nut to bring the string angle on the nut downward so that the string doesn't go sharp when you tighten the nut blocks down. This was a bit of a headache when restringing theirs (especially if needed quickly), and had to learn to compensate by deliberately tuning very slightly flat initially, then clamp the block down, and then adjust at the fine tuner slightly. Otherwise, having the bar would minimize tuning time overall. 

Well, you guys wanted it - there you go.


----------



## Ishan

After reading 9 pages of bitchin' I'll add my view on it 
The price was totally expected to me, it's made in japan by a master builder, and is an Ibanez, a company which is known for its over priced signatures and high ends compared to specs... (I'm not trolling, really  )
Scale length seems a bit odd but between 29.4" and 30.2" it doesn't really makes much difference in term of tone and feel. The tuning is odd tho, maybe it's their tuning on the new album 
My conclusion : a very nicely built guitar, priced around ESP custom shop standards, that will only appeal to the most hardcore and wealthy Meshuggah fans (I didn't say fanboys  )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dendroaspis said:


> Huge congrats to my buds!  I've been telling them for years they were way more deserving of a sig than say, someone like....Sam Whatshisface
> 
> It'll be interesting to see one of these up close, and how they compare to the actual LACS's...for that kind of money, hopefully they will also incorporate the worn, buttery feel of the originals, which are very comfortable. There are a very few minor differences, the most major being the bridge - the originals have the modified Lo-Pro's, which really are a much better and solid unit.
> 
> One design aspect that _should_ have been included -and on the originals too - is a string retainer bar above the nut to bring the string angle on the nut downward so that the string doesn't go sharp when you tighten the nut blocks down. *This was a bit of a headache when restringing theirs (especially if needed quickly), and had to learn to compensate by deliberately tuning very slightly flat initially, then clamp the block down, and then adjust at the fine tuner slightly. Otherwise, having the bar would minimize tuning time overall.
> *
> Well, you guys wanted it - there you go.



It's little shit like this that shows you that Alan really knows his shit


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They could make a cheaper version like how korn has the apex 1 and apex 2.



But then it wouldn't have the same specs, and so you might as well just get an RG2228 or RGA8.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Stealthdjentstic said:


> huh?



Irony. And not the Alanis Morissette style either, it's actual Irony. 

Cork sniffer bit aside, I still agree with the quoted statement and many others, all the complaints are extremely baffling.



vampiregenocide said:


> But then it wouldn't have the same specs, and so you might as well just get an RG2228 or RGA8.



Neither do the budget versions of the JS, Jem and MTM models among others. Ibanez may even build lower budget version of these sigs in the not too distant future much like the aforementioned sigs. Naturally, of course the specs will be different, and naturally, people in the internet will complain about those also.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> But then it wouldn't have the same specs, and so you might as well just get an RG2228 or RGA8.



Same scale, same finish, single pup, lower grade wood, MII or something like that? They could cut huge chunks of cost out. Hopefully it does well enough to warrent a two tier deal. Herman Ri and Sam Tatertot dont need sigs anyways


----------



## Rojne

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Same scale, same finish, single pup, lower grade wood, MII or something like that? They could cut huge chunks of cost out. Hopefully it does well enough to warrent a two tier deal. Herman Ri and Sam Tatertot dont need sigs anyways



This.

As their MII stuff has stepped up quite a lot the latest years I wouldnt mind at all getting a made in indonesia M8M, hopefully they will do this if this Limited model sells well!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

xCaptainx said:


> This is EXACTLY the same specs as Meshuggahs guitars. It's a high spec, high quality build. EXACTLY what EVERYONE was pining for. And you still bitch and moan!
> 
> It's a SIGNATURE model. Where the people whining about the headstock/body shape trolling? it's EXACTLY what Meshuggah use!
> 
> If it was cheaper, it probably wouldnt have the pickup it does and you all would have a fat cry.
> 
> Ibanez have produced a neck thru, extended range, undgren pickup 8 string. And FINALLY a signature 8 string model guitar. For Meshuggah. Those 3 points alone are amazing. Yet you all still whinge. Go back to your cork sniffing!



Is it me, or are you bitchin about the bitchin?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Is it me, or are you bitchin about the bitchin?



I think he's making a valid point about how you can't please anyone, ever, unless you give them all for nothing. 

I see a lot of bitching in this thread, but not all too much from Captain.


----------



## djinn314

I'm just happy as a Meshuggah fan because I think they've deserved it. It's quite an accomplishment too. I mean I could only dream of one day having my own signature model lol


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think he's making a valid point about how you can't please anyone, ever, unless you give them all for nothing.
> 
> I see a lot of bitching in this thread, but not all too much from Captain.



I agree about the fact everytime something new comes out, there's the usual complaining (or, bitching) about specs etc etc...you know better than me.

But I cannot blame people complaining about the price: Meshuggah's following is mainly young people who cannot afford a guitar whose price is that high. I mean, it's a goddamn gorgeous guitar and the quality must be top notch! But the price kinda kills all the excitement for it imho.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I agree with the fact everytime something new comes out, there's the usual complaining (or, bitching) about specs etc etc...you know better than me.
> 
> But I cannot blame people complaining about the price: Meshuggah's following is mainly young people who cannot afford a guitar whose price is that high. I mean, it's a goddamn gorgeous guitar and the quality must be top notch! But the price kinda kills all the excitement for it imho.


 
Metal will always have younger fans, but Meshuggah isn't a new band. They've been on the scene since the late 80's and early 90's. I remember a lot of the guys I know listening to them in Middle School (in our early teens). Those guys are now in proffesional careers, and I'm sure more than a few could get this if they want. 

You know what's really funny, I remember having this same discussion regarding Korn back in the day.


----------



## Daar

9 pages of bitching about price
but i have a question

why maple/bubinga???
as far as i remember from the interview - they had a maple/wenge neck..
maybe i should ask meshuggah themselves about it, but any idea's??


----------



## Ben.Last

So, I'm not personally interested in these (they're not lefty for starters) but I'd like to make an observation about the bitching and the bitching about the bitching...

It seems like the people who are bitching about the bitching are treating this board like it is one entity, as though the entire board thinks with one mind. So far, we've seen people who want this, people who want it and can't afford it, and people who think the price/specs/whatever aren't appealing. Now, before bitching about the bitching, some of you may want to consider that individuals that fall into that latter category may or may not even be individuals who were creaming themselves at the prospect of owning a Meshuggah sig in the first place. Now, I'm not saying that whining isn't annoying or that people aren't fickles shitheads, I'm just saying that maybe people should think things through and apply some logic before getting bent out of shape.



MaxOfMetal said:


> You know what's really funny, I remember having this same discussion regarding Korn back in the day.



Except Korn have pretty much always had this image of, "They'll probably play whatever's put in front of them, as long as it has 7 strings." Whereas people view Meshuggah's guitars as being built from pieces of the ark of the covenant or some shit. So, it was a lot more viable to put out a Korn sig that was lower end; it didn't fuck with the image.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lern2swim said:


> Except Korn have pretty much always had this image of, "They'll probably play whatever's put in front of them, as long as it has 7 strings." Whereas people view Meshuggah's guitars as being built from pieces of the ark of the covenant or some shit. So, it was a lot more viable to put out a Korn sig that was lower end; it didn't fuck with the image.


 
I was referring to the notion that Meshuggah's fanbase is just broke kids, not folks who have been into them for over two decades and are working proffesionals with the money to show for it.


----------



## Ben.Last

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was referring to the notion that Meshuggah's fanbase is just broke kids, not folks who have been into them for over two decades and are working proffesionals with the money to show for it.



Yeah. I get that. I was just pointing out that, from a marketing standpoint, Ibanez probably don't have the same intentions with Meshuggah that they have with regards to Korn. And I'm sure the bands themselves have different ideas with regards to it too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Korn is also about 8 million times more popular man.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

so ibanez offically make every peice of gear i could ever need...except for my amp and bbe sonic stomp...i hate ibanez -_-...they make me want to spend money i dont have


----------



## MTech

I think it's great they finally gave them a sig model especially when I said something about Ibanez building them 8 strings years ago everybody said BS Ibanez would never do it, now they even have a Sig model, but here's what I don't get.. Big companies put out guitars over sales, hence why certain players are great and many of us on here may like them, but they never get a sig model... (So assuming it's true that it's not limited to a select few pieces) I don't get why some of these companies put out a sig model which clearly has the main interest from that bands fans, that's essentially $5k... when the mass majority of their fans can't afford that.. Just like the Adam D Parker that 99.5% of Killswitch Engage fans couldn't afford...and what made it even funnier is when Adam was in town recently he said he had nothing but problems with the Parkers that they haven't been built remotely as good since Washburn took over and he's now playing PRS.

I know several people are hoping for a budget model.... but it seems like they're doing it backwards. You would think they'd put out a good quality Sig. like the K7 are built and do a limited number of the more expensive ones to start if anything. Or maybe that's their whole thought in not limiting it so it doesn't sell purely as a collector piece, they want to gauge how many people will pay that for a normal well built model...and if they get some decent sales then they will eliminate the biggest obstacle for consumers, extremely high price.... But than that worries me it'd turn into a budget model made of basswood with some goofy inlay and/or different pickup. 
Now don't go flame on how "well it's handbuilt by dwarves etc" I'm not questioning that if it's being built in the factory shown that it will be a fine guitar. It's just the guitar is still a production guitar, just built to better than most their models specs, but charging custom shop prices if not even more. That pickup retails for $245 and you can buy a standard model 7 w/ 2 humbuckers for around $2k... so realistically you should be able to get this guitar for $2500-3000. I'm just stating that you sure seem to be paying a lot for a name and an artist royalty to get something that I'm sure will have more machines involved than most custom luthiers raved about on this site, all of which could build 2 of these for that price and at arguably better quality. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ben.Last

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Korn is also about 8 million times more popular man.



That too. Although, this guitar doesn't really have any aesthetics that would be out of place if it weren't a sig. So, if they released a lower end model, I don't think they'd have a problem selling them to people that weren't specifically into Meshuggah (the scale would be the only thing I could see being prohibitive)


----------



## Insanity

This is awesome!
So happy that they finally get an official sig with Ibanez!. It's long overdue if you ask me!.
I mean, who'd be more fitting for an 8-string sig than these guys?


----------



## MF_Kitten

So Allen, am i right about the scale length being a sort of middle/minimum measure of the intonation points?

And way back you mentioned their next LACS being something really interesting, and no-one could guess what it would be. Is this it, or is that still on it's way?


----------



## Phrygian

I'm taking a wild guess saying this is not their unguessable LACS seeing this sig was kinda inevetable and expected. Still awesome, just not a huge surprise. 

I'm guessing what Allen was talking about is gonna be something totally unexpected, with huge, glowing side dots


----------



## MF_Kitten

I'm sure this isn't it too, yeah. But WTF is it?!


----------



## TemjinStrife

MF_Kitten said:


> So Allen, am i right about the scale length being a sort of middle/minimum measure of the intonation points?
> 
> And way back you mentioned their next LACS being something really interesting, and no-one could guess what it would be. Is this it, or is that still on it's way?



Dude, typically "scale length" is twice the length from the nut to the 12th fret. I don't get why you are so convinced that it's actually longer scale than it really is.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

TemjinStrife said:


> Dude, typically "scale length" is twice the length from the nut to the 12th fret. I don't get why you are so convinced that it's actually longer scale than it really is.



Would seem like a weird thing to trick people about


----------



## Scordare

Its awesome that Meshuggah finally has a sig...but wow....this guitar does absolutely nothing for me. 1 pickup?!...edge 3 fixed on another 2k+ black guitar?! ..maybe if it was an Iceman body, despite the neck dive.. Sorry Ibanez but the money for my next ERG will still be going to Agile or Carvin.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Scordare said:


> Its awesome that Meshuggah finally has a sig...but wow....this guitar does absolutely nothing for me. 1 pickup?!...edge 3 fixed on another 2k+ black guitar?! ..maybe if it was an Iceman body, despite the neck dive.. Sorry Ibanez but the money for my next ERG will still be going to *Agile* or Carvin.



Pretty big quality difference between an Agile and this, especially if Max is saying this shop puts out things better than J customs. I can understand opting for a custom...but not a Carvin or especially an Agile...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> something that I'm sure will have more machines involved than most custom luthiers raved about on this site



Not this again. 

I don't think I have to tell you that CNC machines don't spit out finished guitars, far from it. Nor do I have to go into detail of all of the revered builders who employ their use on a large scale. 

I think the quality of Thorn, Suhr, Anderson, KxK, PRS, etc. speaks for itself.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not this again.
> 
> I don't think I have to tell you that CNC machines don't spit out finished guitars, far from it. Nor do I have to go into detail of all of the revered builders who employ their use on a large scale.
> 
> I think the quality of Thorn, Suhr, Anderson, KxK, PRS, etc. speaks for itself.



Plus they're not based in Mexico.


----------



## Scordare

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Pretty big quality difference between an Agile and this, especially if Max is saying this shop puts out things better than J customs. I can understand opting for a custom...but not a Carvin or especially an Agile...



Quality...edge3?!  I hear you on the Agiles but will the woods and construction be THAT much better than a Carvin?

It's a sig and I'm being too critical of features...but its only for the Meshuggah fan with deep pockets. I used to love Ibanez but they burned me with my Universe so I've become a hater now.. I'll get a lot more for less elsewhere.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Scordare said:


> Quality...edge3?!  I hear you on the Agiles but will the woods and construction be THAT much better than a Carvin?
> 
> It's a sig and I'm being too critical of features...but its only for the Meshuggah fan with deep pockets. I used to love Ibanez but they burned me with my Universe so I've become a hater now.. I'll get a lot more for less elsewhere.



Well if you've played a J custom before, it's not exactly your run of the mill RG. I get what you're saying, there's no way I'd buy this even if I had money to burn as I'd probably just get another Vik but if someone digs these specs + loves meshuggah + loves ibanez I can see them springing for it.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Scordare said:


> Quality...edge3?!  I hear you on the Agiles but will the woods and construction be THAT much better than a Carvin?



This will definitely be way better than Agile. But, really the only thing it will have over Carvin is the extra scale length, for those who want it. There's no way it will be noticeably higher quality than Carvin. They're arguably on the same level as PRS.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Zonk Knuckle said:


> This will definitely be way better than Agile. But, really the only thing it will have over Carvin is the extra scale length, for those who want it. *There's no way it will be noticeably higher quality than Carvin*. They're arguably on the same level as PRS.






You haven't played one.

How would you know?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You haven't played one.
> 
> How would you know?



You're right. I guess it's possible that this could be the best guitar ever made. My point was that Carvin is top notch, and there's not really a lot of room for improvement quality-wise. BTW, have you even played a Carvin? If, not your statement would seem a little hypocritical, considering your previous statement.


Stealthdjentstic said:


> I can understand opting for a custom...but not a Carvin or especially an Agile...


----------



## Iamasingularity

Booooo. I`m so dissapointed that people are comparing agile`s with Ibanez customs. Its like a luthier raving about his guitars being the best. Honestly I can only speak for guitar`s I`ve played only, thats why I look forward to other guitars when I get the chance. Now I`m not saying Agile guitars arn`t suitable for playing, but what I`m trying to say is your limiting yourself if you believe a CNC routed mass manufactured guitar is gonna top something a luthier will spend hours perfecting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Having owned six Carvins I feel like I'm informed enough when I say, on average, Carvins are far from the absolute "top notch", they make some great stuff, and for the price it's REALLY hard to beat, but I'd take an Ibanez JC, EBMM, PRS CU or higher, etc. which are not too far out of the same price range when spec'd similarly. 

Maybe I'm a little biased as Carvin was unable to get my order right a few times. 

Though, lets not get too off topic guys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Iamasingularity said:


> your limiting yourself if you believe a CNC routed mass manufactured guitar is gonna top something a luthier will spend hours perfecting.



Having seen some of these luthiers who tout how everything id made by hand screwing up something royal I can't say it means all too much in this day in age. 

I'll give $1000 to the first guy who can pick up two high end guitars and tell me which was hand cut and which was CNC'd just by touching it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Zonk Knuckle said:


> You're right. I guess it's possible that this could be the best guitar ever made. My point was that Carvin is top notch, and there's not really a lot of room for improvement quality-wise. BTW, have you even played a Carvin? If, not your statement would seem a little hypocritical, considering your previous statement.




Yes I have, but seeing as you think Carvin is the pinnacle of luthiery I'm not sure you're in the position to be calling me a hypocrite.

oops didnt read max's post, sorry MoM


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Having seen some of these luthiers who tout how everything id made by hand screwing up something royal I can't say it means all too much in this day in age.
> 
> I'll give $1000 to the first guy who can pick up two high end guitars and tell me which was hand cut and which was CNC'd just by touching it.



Especially seeing as the CNC isn't made for super intricate shit, it usually just cuts out the shape and some basic routing then someone goes over it after.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Especially seeing as the CNC isn't made for super intricate shit, it usually just cuts out the shape and some basic routing then someone goes over it after.



Actually, super intricate stuff is EXACTLY what CNC is good at. Who doesn't want frets placed within .005" of the desired spot, or inlays without filler? 

Though, there's more to luthiery than fret slotting and clean inlays.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Actually, super intricate stuff is EXACTLY what CNC is good at. Who doesn't want frets placed within .005" of the desired spot, or inlays without filler?
> 
> Though, there's more to luthiery than fret slotting and clean inlays.



Oops good point, I was thinking about the body.


----------



## groovemasta

I forsee a lot of sold kidneys


----------



## littledoc

If anyone can quantify the difference in the quality of tone and playability between a high-end Ibanez and any other luthier including Carvin, PRS, and name-your-boutique, I will personally bake them a cake and ice it with a 2,000 word poem extolling their awesomeness. 

High-end Ibbys like this use as high quality wood and construction as you'll find anywhere. Sure, you can pay more for a roasted maple top and full body binding over zebrawood and custom inlays, and sure it'll be a unique and sexy axe, but if you think any of that translates to superior tone and playability you've officially drank the Kool-Aid. 

As for this particular guitar, it gets a "Why?", although I'm sure it'll be awesome for diehard Meshuggah fans and for anyone who's having a hard time deciding between being a bassist or a guitarist.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

I like Meshuggah. I like high-end Ibanez guitars (played a few J-customs, owned a really nice Prestige). Personally, I don't see the point in paying as much as they are asking for this particular guitar, as it doesn't meet my needs as a musician.

*HOWEVER*:

It's an artist-line axe. Of course it's going to be expensive. It's a no-brainer. Have thousands of dollars? Don't want to play Meshuggah's guitar? Go buy a custom! Done!



Really, though, people should just be happy that Ibanez is releasing more high-end 8-string guitars. For the love of God, it comes with a passive pickup (no disrespect meant, of course)! That's not far away from maybe getting a guitar with Lundgrens instead of Lundgren! All I'm saying is, yay for more guitars!


----------



## Rap Hat

I'm psyched as hell seeing this, and I'm def. not the target market. It's a super-premium limited axe for the collector, for a band that brought 8 strings to the mainstream. And honestly I find this much more attractive than the STEF8B, for nearly the same price (yeah I know, "potentially").


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think I have to tell you that CNC machines don't spit out finished guitars, far from it. Nor do I have to go into detail of all of the revered builders who employ their use on a large scale.
> 
> I think the quality of Thorn, Suhr, Anderson, KxK, PRS, etc. speaks for itself.



Not speaking of quality... and if it's machine built no it's not finished but you do push a button and out pops a guitar basically ready for fine sanding and finish. You can watch videos online and see Ibanez make like 6 necks at a time with a giant machine, and PRS spit out a finished body blank. I'm not questioning the quality a machine can do though, I'm saying you shouldn't have to pay hourly luthier wage for what a machine puts out in 20mins. I like all the brands you listed, but it doesn't mean I think their pricing is justified. 

At the same time maybe $4800 is cheap depending on what handbuilt guitar pricing you're looking at... for instance. 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Plus they're not based in Mexico.


Fender was never implied when speaking of customs. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Actually, super intricate stuff is EXACTLY what CNC is good at. Who doesn't want frets placed within .005" of the desired spot, or inlays without filler?


Which is why a lot of fretboards come pre slotted, and the best inlay guys out there use CNC so they snap in like puzzle pieces w/ no fillers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> but you do push a button and out pops a guitar basically ready for fine sanding and finish



Not in the least. It'll give you a body blank that still needs sanding (not just fine sanding) and a neck/board that'll still need fretting. Also, all the blanks that make up those pieces will need to be matched and glued by hand before they even enter the CNC mill. And that's just for something absolutely bare bones. Binding is still a fairly intensive hand process, even Cort has whole lines of folks to do it by hand. 

A CNC mill can do a lot, but it doesn't do as much work as you're implying. Ron Thorn did a pretty good write up on what a CNC can do, but there's a lot that's still left up to a skilled hand. 

Here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...take-cnc-timeframes-etc-interesting-read.html


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not in the least. It'll give you a body blank that still needs sanding (not just fine sanding) and a neck/board that'll still need fretting. Also, all the blanks that make up those pieces will need to be matched and glued by hand before they even enter the CNC mill. And that's just for something absolutely bare bones. Binding is still a fairly intensive hand process, even Cort has whole lines of folks to do it by hand.
> 
> A CNC mill can do a lot, but it doesn't do as much work as you're implying. Ron Thorn did a pretty good write up on what a CNC can do, but there's a lot that's still left up to a skilled hand.


Which they have machines do that too....and yes binding takes work..but we're looking at a bare bones black guitar with 1 pickup and no binding that costs what a Nicely Figured PRS or hand built McNaught does.

  On the other hand not that everybody is a big DF fan but I'm a big fan of the LACS


----------



## vampiregenocide

At the end of the day, a guitar is worth more than the sum of it's parts. If it does exactly what you want it to and appeals to you, then you'll pay for it. Considering this is also very much a collectors piece, I would find it better to spend a few grand on something I can actively use and enjoy, than some rare action figure that will never come out of it's box. Some people will see a con where others will see a great investment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think you're missing the point. You're not paying for a builder to craft this, you're paying a premium for a limited edition guitar, dealer mark up, distributor mark up, and of course the cost of Ibanez sourcing the parts, materials, and work needed to build them. 

I don't think anyone is suggesting that these are expensive because some guy is building them in his basement workshop. 

If quality is on par with price who cares how it was made. I'd take a proper instrument made by ALL machines (something that is currently not possible) then a lump of wood haphazardly made by hand. 

It's not the companies job to produce instruments and then sell them for as cheap as humanly possible, it's their job to provide a quality product. It's up to the consumer to decide whether they're willing to pay for that instrument.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're missing the point. You're not paying for a builder to craft this, you're paying a premium for a limited edition guitar, dealer mark up, distributor mark up, and of course the cost of Ibanez sourcing the parts, materials, and work needed to build them.



You are missing my point.... the entire point of me saying I agree with those saying it's overpriced is the fact that you guys stated it is NOT limited edition. If it was limited to a few pieces I could see charging $5k for a black 1 pickup guitar with no inlays being more reasonable because it'd be more a collector piece..like the insane Jem's they put out or the KH20's that were $9k


vampiregenocide said:


> A Considering this is also very much a collectors piece, I would find it better to spend a few grand on something I can actively use and enjoy, than some rare action figure that will never come out of it's box. Some people will see a con where others will see a great investment.


Exactly..it just comes off more as a collector piece with that price IMO. That's all I'm really trying to get at.
As a Meshuggah fan I think the guitar is great, I'm just lost looking at it form a business perspective why you'd put out something out of the budget of 95% of the specific target market of that product.



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not the companies job to produce instruments and then sell them for as cheap as humanly possible, it's their job to provide a quality product. It's up to the consumer to decide whether they're willing to pay for that instrument.


True.. but like I already stated companies make products to sell them so you need to hit a price point to meet that demand. Knowing that you could get something to the same specs built by many independent luthiers for half the price to the same if not better quality, how many of these do you really think they will sell if they cost $5k like you say? Do you not agree that it'd of made more sense to put out a model lets say built where the Prestige's are, and priced it at $3000 or $3500. (since other sig's with regular scale are $2500)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well its also just that they know they can charge 5k and get away with it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Where did I say this was not limited edition?


----------



## xCaptainx

Thanks for all the likes everyone, haha. Yes I was having a winge about people having a winge. Problem?  haha. 

To me, this guitar will be in the same league as the $8,000+ JEMs on the market. Awesome guitar though, I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## MTech

I didn't say YOU said it wasn't limited, but you did just say it is limited....Yet earlier in this thread it was pointed out this is NOT a limited run when people asked.


JP Universe said:


> Does anyone know how many will be produced? Surely only 100 or something??





BangandBreach said:


> Any info on if these will be a limited run?





Monk said:


> Per Rich, these will be limited to whoever orders them.





MaxOfMetal said:


> you're paying a premium for a limited edition guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> True.. but like I already stated companies make products to sell them so you need to hit a price point to meet that demand. Knowing that you could get something to the same specs built by many independent luthiers for half the price to the same if not better quality, how many of these do you really think they will sell if they cost $5k like you say? Do you not agree that it'd of made more sense to put out a model lets say built where the Prestige's are, and priced it at $3000 or $3500. (since other sig's with regular scale are $2500)



Ibanez, and a lot of other makers, have shown that $5k guitars sell, and they sell pretty good. 

If someone is shopping seriously for a $3500 instrument to buy ~$1k isn't going to be a deal breaker most of the time. Even if this was $3k, people would still be complaining. How much better would it really sell?

Remember, large companies like Ibanez are not competing in a meaningful way with smaller builders. Ibanez could care less what KxK, BRJ, McNaught, Thorn, etc. are up to, as they aren't going for the custom guitar market. Does that mean smaller shops don't snag a few sales away from the big guys? Not at all, just not enough for them to even consider repricing themselves.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez, and a lot of other makers, have shown that $5k guitars sell, and they sell pretty good.


I already stated I agree with this.... they do sell guitars in that range, but those guitars seem more deserving of the higher price..they aren't just a long scaled dark shade of grey 1 pickup no inlay guitar..



MaxOfMetal said:


> If someone is shopping seriously for a $3500 instrument to buy ~$1k isn't going to be a deal breaker most of the time. Even if this was $3k, people would still be complaining. How much better would it really sell?


Honestly I think If this was $3k I bet they'd sell a hell of a lot more of them. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember, large companies like Ibanez are not competing in a meaningful way with smaller builders. Ibanez could care less what KxK, BRJ, McNaught, Thorn, etc. are up to, as they aren't going for the custom guitar market. Does that mean smaller shops don't snag a few sales away from the big guys? Not at all, just not enough for them to even consider repricing themselves.


I don't buy this for a second and this guitar is the prime example... Ibanez wouldn't even be making 8's if it wasn't for Meshuggah playing Nevborn pretty much exclusively because Ibanez wouldn't make them an 8. Clearly they saw the marketing there so they made them customs and it's taken them like 8 years to give these guys a sig model and 
when it's finally put out it's looking to be out of the price range of the target consumer for it. You don't think Ibanez started putting 27 fret models out because of what Caparison was doing to the market since the Hamer Californian doesn't exist anymore? Also look at how several of the big companies clearly ripped off the Vixen shape in the last 2 years alone so you can't say they don't pay attention.

Like I said multiple times..I like this guitar I'm just looking at it like this..
RG2228 = $2k
M8 = $245 *RETAIL* Basically same price as 2 EMG 808's
Neck Thru - Add $200?
Longer Scale - Add $200?
Pay Artist Royalty since Sig Model - ??? Keeping in mind a K7 is $2300 
So fair price on Meshuggah 8 - $2800 - $3400


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> I don't buy this for a second and this guitar is the prime example... Ibanez wouldn't even be making 8's if it wasn't for Meshuggah playing Nevborn pretty much exclusively because Ibanez wouldn't make them an 8. Clearly they saw the marketing there so they made them customs and it's taken them like 8 years to give these guys a sig model and
> when it's finally put out it's looking to be out of the price range of the target consumer for it. You don't think Ibanez started putting 27 fret models out because of what Caparison was doing to the market since the Hamer Californian doesn't exist anymore? Also look at how several of the big companies clearly ripped off the Vixen shape in the last 2 years alone so you can't say they don't pay attention.



Ibanez producing a model via an endorsees request is very different from them taking notes on what small builders are doing. Could the small builders willingness to experiment and sculpt what an artist plays make a difference? You bet it does, but it's not a direct reaction. 

Ibanez released the 27-fret Xiphos due to Peter Joseph, who was playing 27 fret Caparisons. He had already signed with Ibanez which is why they made the 27 fret Xiphos in the first place. 

Big companies are driven by artist demands and the demand of the market.



MTech said:


> Like I said multiple times..I like this guitar I'm just looking at it like this..
> RG2228 = $2k
> M8 = $245 *RETAIL* Basically same price as 2 EMG 808's
> Neck Thru - Add $200?
> Longer Scale - Add $200?
> Pay Artist Royalty since Sig Model - ??? Keeping in mind a K7 is $2300
> So fair price on Meshuggah 8 - $2800 - $3400



The M8M is not being made fully at Fujigen like the other two models you're talking about, but at Sugi so that already makes this comparison pretty off. 

Besides the outline of the body and the hardware everything on this guitar is different from an RG2228, so I don't see how that should be the jumping point. 

You're also forgetting they'll be selling less as they're a pretty purpose built signature 8-string, something that hasn't been around too long.


----------



## MTech

^I know this, but they see it and when they realize it's what artists want, and consumers want what artists have, they act upon it... I just never got why they only did it on IMO an ugly body style.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> ^I know this, but they see it and when they realize it's what artists want, and consumers want what artists have, they act upon it... I just never got why they only did it on IMO an ugly body style.



Exactly, it's from seeing what the market wants, not what small builders are making. If that was the case this would have come out years ago. 

I agree, the Vixen is pretty ghastly, though I'm not a huge V fan. Shows what I know if enough folks want to copy the design.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> The M8M is not being made fully at Fujigen like the other two models you're talking about, but at Sugi so that already makes this comparison pretty off.
> 
> Besides the outline of the body and the hardware everything on this guitar is different from an RG2228, so I don't see how that should be the jumping point.
> 
> You're also forgetting they'll be selling less as they're a pretty purpose built signature 8-string, something that hasn't been around too long.


It's essentially a Neck Thru RG2228 w/ a different finish, 1 pickup and a longer scale.... (yes made in a different factory but I addressed this already, and even if it's more hands on it's not AS hands on as most custom small luthiers who yet again are half price if not less) Which is why I was being generous on my opinion of a reasonable/fair price.

Guess you missed where I said 


MTech said:


> Do you not agree that it'd of made more sense to put out a model lets say built where the Prestige's are, and priced it at $3000 or $3500. (since other sig's with regular scale are $2500)


----------



## vampiregenocide

It seems you're not really the target market, so that probably explains why you object to the price. If I had the lifestyle where I could afford an instrument like this, I would and most likely wouldn't regret it. 8 strings are fun, specs wise it seems solid and I love Meshuggah so as a collectors item and an instrument it appeals to me. It won't to others and will seem outrageous as you have pointed out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> It's essentially a Neck Thru RG2228 w/ a different finish, 1 pickup and a longer scale....
> 
> Also you apparently didn't read where I said



It's a 2228 with a different scale, different headstock (now), different electronics, different color, different body wood, different inlay, different manufacturer, different neck shape, different neck joint. In fact, as I stated, besides the hardware (bridge, nut, tuners) and shape (RG) they are completely different instruments. 

Also, no need to get snippy. Lets keep things civil. 

Sorry I can't keep up with all your edits.


----------



## jeremyb

MTech said:


> Like I said multiple times..I like this guitar I'm just looking at it like this..
> RG2228 = $2k
> M8 = $245 *RETAIL* Basically same price as 2 EMG 808's
> Neck Thru - Add $200?
> Longer Scale - Add $200?
> Pay Artist Royalty since Sig Model - ??? Keeping in mind a K7 is $2300
> So fair price on Meshuggah 8 - $2800 - $3400



But they'll probably sell 10-20 times more K7's than these, gotta make it worth their while for setting up to produce a new line!


----------



## MTech

No, that's not why I object to the price... you pointed out the term collector item/instrument and for that I have already stated the price is fair.. but it's not a limited run so therefore I don't see it as a collectors item as I would on something like the limited run Vai Jems etc.. I don't see why it's so hard to understand that all I am saying is it's priced like a limited run but it's not a limited run...and being a Meshuggah Sig it's targeted at their fans which are mainly younger....so most of their target reason for releasing this guitar can't even remotely afford one. Granted it's 8 years after Meshuggah got their so you can argue well the original fans can probably afford one now... but come on, you get what I am saying already.

It seems like it'd make more sense to of put out a $3000 Sig model and then put out a high end $5k model that has a neck pickup like most actual players want.


MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a 2228 with a different scale, different headstock (now), different electronics, different color, different body wood, different inlay, different manufacturer, different neck shape, different neck joint. In fact, as I stated, besides the hardware (bridge, nut, tuners) and shape (RG) they are completely different instruments.
> Also, no need to get snippy. Lets keep things civil.
> Sorry I can't keep up with all your edits.


All across the line they have different electronics, neck shapes etc..that's nothing to change the price over..it's got 1 pickup, that's less work for routing and electronics... the color is no harder than any other finish... it's still just a 1 humbucker neck thru RG with a longer scale and slightly different headstock... that doesn't cost thousands more to do.
Didn't mean for it to come off like that just pointed out I stated they should make it in the other factory with other high end prestige and charge less if need be to hit target market and sell many more... and I didn't wanna spam so I try to put all the replies into one post


----------



## Ben.Last

Question, and I know it's going to be hard to get untainted answers to this:

If this was just a guitar with these specs, for the supposed price, and it wasn't a Meshuggah sig (let's say Meshuggah play different looking guitars, so, in this hypothetical, it's not a guitar that looks like what Meshuggah play), would those of you who feel it's worth the prices still feel so? Or is the value here simply in the "sig factor"? I'm just curious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> No, that's not why I object to the price... you pointed out the term collector item/instrument and for that I have already stated the price is fair.. but it's not a limited run so therefore I don't see it as a collectors item as I would on something like the limited run Vai Jems etc.. I don't see why it's so hard to understand that all I am saying is it's priced like a limited run but it's not a limited run...and being a Meshuggah Sig it's targeted at their fans which are mainly younger....so most of their target reason for releasing this guitar can't even remotely afford one. Granted it's 8 years after Meshuggah got their so you can argue well the original fans can probably afford one now... but come on, you get what I am saying already.



Can't a guitar be a limited/collectors piece simply by being rare and the first of it's kind, or does it have to be written in stone exactly how many were made? I mean, if only 50 or so of these see the light of day, it'll still be more limited then if this was a 100 unit run. 



Lern2swim said:


> Question, and I know it's going to be hard to get untainted answers to this:
> 
> If this was just a guitar with these specs, for the supposed price, and it wasn't a Meshuggah sig (let's say Meshuggah play different looking guitars, so, in this hypothetical, it's not a guitar that looks like what Meshuggah play), would those of you who feel it's worth the prices still feel so? Or is the value here simply in the "sig factor"? I'm just curious.



Honestly, there is nothing on this guitar I really like, besides shape and color. The scale, pickup configuration, and construction just aren't my thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MTech said:


> It seems like it'd make more sense to of put out a $3000 Sig model and then put out a high end $5k model that has *a neck pickup* like most actual players want.



Which Meshuggah don't use.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can't a guitar be a limited/collectors piece simply by being rare and the first of it's kind, or does it have to be written in stone exactly how many were made? I mean, if only 50 or so of these see the light of day, it'll still be more limited then if this was a 100 unit run.


It's not rare though, there's no limit to how many they make. If they said we're only making 10 than yea it'd be rare. It's special in that it's a Sig Model and the only production guitar from Ibanez to have that scale but so what. You're coming off there like a person looking at the guitar on craigslist 30years from now... yea then I could see you paying a collector price.. but for what it is new I agree with the others saying it sounds like a well built yet over priced non versatile guitar.



vampiregenocide said:


> Which Meshuggah don't use.



Exactly. So you have a sig model that's more in the affordability range of Meshuggah fans.
Then you make a higher quality ERG 8 that's not a sig model and equip it with the features most players out there actually want (Neck pickup)


----------



## Fred the Shred

I've said this before, but this doesn't speak to me at all, as I don't really dig extra long scales or the M7 / M8. Also, considering my need for versatility, the single pickup and its position are also a deal breaker for me. I am, however, most keen on appreciating variety and the possibility to get factory instruments having as diverse specs as possible, as it allows for people of all tastes to have an ERG that appeals to them.

As for the sig part, it only denotes much deserved recognition, and I'm glad for them.

In a consumer driven market, I don't get the complaints at all. I personally prefer a KXK to a BRJ, based on my experience. Does this imply I should complain about Bernie's axes not having X or Y trait of the KXK's I dig? No, I simply buy the guitar that speaks the most to ME; I'm pretty sure any BRJ customer will have the same approach.


----------



## Ben.Last

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can't a guitar be a limited/collectors piece simply by being rare and the first of it's kind, or does it have to be written in stone exactly how many were made? I mean, if only 50 or so of these see the light of day, it'll still be more limited then if this was a 100 unit run.



Well, what you're talking about here isn't so much being limited due to rarity of first of its kind, you're talking about being limited due to pricing. There is a certain amount of backwardness to that. It's basically the same tact taken by the comic book and collectible cards industries back in the 90's (people are collecting our items, let's make items that are specifically collectible for them to buy). It wasn't so much the prices specifically in those cases, but it was the same kind of backward thinking. In those cases, that attempt basically led to pretty substantial implosions in the industries. Now, I'm not saying that this is going to be the downfall of Ibanez or anything, and those examples certainly aren't exactly the same (there is the artisan-ship factor with guitars and so on), but if it is their intention to sell this as a collectible piece, saying they'll build as many as there are customers willing to pay the price isn't really the most endearing or "proper"(for lack of a better word) way to do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That might not be the plan, but very well could be what actually happens. It certainly wouldn't be the first time an Ibanez model sold so poorly that it became a collectors piece.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MTech said:


> Exactly. So you have a sig model that's more in the affordability range of Meshuggah fans.
> Then you make a higher quality ERG 8 that's not a sig model and equip it with the features most players out there actually want (Neck pickup)



So...sorta like a 2228?


----------



## MTech

Fred & Lern seem to get it. 



vampiregenocide said:


> So...sorta like a 2228?



They won't open the custom shop back up to the public so how about putting out a generalized popular spec guitar that's close to custom as they can get which justifies having the higher pricing. A RG2228 on steroids so to speak.... 
Build it in the better factory
Neck Thru
M8's (or some high end passive pickups)
Longer Scale (even 28")
Ebony/Maple Fretboards


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lern2swim said:


> Well, what you're talking about here isn't so much being limited due to rarity of first of its kind, you're talking about being limited due to pricing. There is a certain amount of backwardness to that. It's basically the same tact taken by the comic book and collectible cards industries back in the 90's (people are collecting our items, let's make items that are specifically collectible for them to buy). It wasn't so much the prices specifically in those cases, but it was the same kind of backward thinking. In those cases, that attempt basically led to pretty substantial implosions in the industries. Now, I'm not saying that this is going to be the downfall of Ibanez or anything, and those examples certainly aren't exactly the same (there is the artisan-ship factor with guitars and so on), but if it is their intention to sell this as a collectible piece, saying they'll build as many as there are customers willing to pay the price isn't really the most endearing or "proper"(for lack of a better word) way to do it.



Plenty of businesses mark up the prices on their products to keep a degree of exclusiveness. It's simply another way of limiting the production of something. 

Besides, they'll still most likely only make a limited number of these for sale. It's doubtful they'll be very common at all. Hell there are some cheap Ibby models that are still collectable now.


----------



## leandroab

Scumbag Ibanez: Waits 8 years to release a Meshuggah sig. Makes it cost $8000


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch...BITCH, super-bitch. bitchity bitch bitch.


----------



## JP Universe

FTFY


leandroab said:


> Ibanez: Releases a Meshuggah sig. cost is $4800


----------



## wannabguitarist

Krucifixtion said:


> I think this was mentioned before, but *the ESP Stephen Carpenter 8 Sig model goes for almost 4k*. A black guitar, 27" scale, with EMG's, and Alder Body. If people are willing to pay that for the ESP then 3-4k is easily justifiable with a guitar like this. Most people at these prices will look into the custom route, but not everyone wants to wait years for some builders.



 at $4,800 this really isn't that much more


----------



## Ironbird

This thread sums up the general attitude of the SSO, doesn't it? 

1) Ask, no, plead, no, BEG for something to happen
2) Bitch about how it didn't happen according to 'plan'
3) Proceed to compare a limited run Ibanez to a $2,000 custom shop guitar no one has heard of before

Have you guys thought of the investment value of the Meshuggah signature guitar, considering how many Meshuggah replica bands there are out there today? 

See if you can get back even 75% of the price you splashed on your obscure custom shop guitar when you try to sell it. I bet the Meshuggah signature would, at the very least, retain its value in the years to come.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ironbird said:


> This thread sums up the general attitude of the SSO, doesn't it?
> 
> 1) Ask, no, plead, no, BEG for something to happen
> 2) Bitch about how it didn't happen according to 'plan'
> 3) Proceed to compare a limited run Ibanez to a $2,000 custom shop guitar no one has heard of before
> 
> Have you guys thought of the investment value of the Meshuggah signature guitar, considering how many Meshuggah replica bands there are out there today?
> 
> See if you can get back even 75% of the price you splashed on your obscure custom shop guitar when you try to sell it. I bet the Meshuggah signature would, at the very least, retain its value in the years to come.



More likely than not I doubt it will, at least within the next 5 years or so...just look at the Apex.

Also I don't get why you're all whining about people whining.

It's a discussion board, people can bitch all the want because some of them have legitimate points.


----------



## Monk

Lern2swim said:


> Question, and I know it's going to be hard to get untainted answers to this:
> 
> If this was just a guitar with these specs, for the supposed price, and it wasn't a Meshuggah sig (let's say Meshuggah play different looking guitars, so, in this hypothetical, it's not a guitar that looks like what Meshuggah play), would those of you who feel it's worth the prices still feel so? Or is the value here simply in the "sig factor"? I'm just curious.


 
Good question. 10-15 years ago, I would have said it was all about the "sig factor". Now, it's all about the instrument itself. 10 years ago, I purchased Ibanez K7 guitars solely because I was a fan of Korn and they were signature instruments. About 5 years ago, however, I started caring more about what I liked versus what others were playing, so I started playing Ibanez Universe guitars...because I liked the looks/specs/tonal variety; not because I was a fan of Vai (that came later actually). Now, I play mostly JEMs (again, it's about the looks/specs/tonal variety). A couple of years ago, I started listening to Meshuggah and saw this guitar being played in a video and it was love at first sight. I couldn't care less who was playing it...I wanted the guitar. Aside from having 8-strings, the M8M is the polar opposite of the JEM/Universe: no flashy looks, no HSH pickups, no fancy inlays, no tremolo. To me, the M8M is for one thing and one thing only...pure rhythm guitar playing. I was actually worried for awhile when Meshuggah started playing the custom Iceman 8-string, 'cause I figured that would become their signature instrument...and the custom RG would never see the light of day. Glad things turned out this way.


----------



## leonardo7

Monk said:


> To me, the M8M is for one thing and one thing only...pure rhythm guitar playing.



This is exactly why I dont give a shit that it doesn't have a neck pickup. I do not need a neck pickup with a 29.4" scale length either. If I want to play solos or cleans with a neck pickup then I will whip out my J Custom or Mayones Regius. If Ibanez doesnt make this a limited run or doesnt discontinue it after a year or two then we can only count on the price of these new to increase by about $200 every year anyways so might as well jump on it while I can. The specs are unique for any 8 string, especially for an Ibanez. Other companies will always have a custom shop open in the future but Ibanez doesnt have a custom shop open to the public. At this moment, I would rather have this 8 string than any other 8 string by any other company. Its unique, will either not be available in the future or the price will only increase every year like Ibanez likes to do. The specs are ace for a low E and Im sure the neck is perfect. I am going to NAMM so its a guarantee that I will check it out and ask tons of questions about it.


----------



## xCaptainx

for what it's worth, I only play one pickup guitars (ripped out the neck pickups of all my b.c rich's and my main gigging guitar is a gunslinger (one pickup)

it's incredibly easy to dial in a lead patch with a 'neck like' tone, it's all about the EQ. 

One pickup guitars look cooler, and are less hassle live.


----------



## leonardo7

Less hassle live! Im the only guitarist in my band and sometimes I just say Fuck it and leave it at the bridge live. Especially with playing Meshuggah type of stuff. You can't miss a single beat should you get sidetracked by switching a toggle, otherwise it could be a wee bit stressful to find your place.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Thrashmanzac said:


> i would probably buy this if it wasnt black, had a neck pickup, and a shorter scale, was a 7 string, and was <$1000. GODDAMMITIBANEZ!



i knew i wasnt far off what would happen


----------



## Fred the Shred

Problem isn't people disliking the specs or price. I'd probably find that quite strange if this wasn't used by Meshuggah, as the sudden appearance of a quite niche instrument for that sort of money would be surprising, to say the least.

It is, however, a signature model, which reflects what the artists in question do favour. As such, complaining about specs as opposed to wishing you can have a non-sig model with traits X or Y is pretty pointless, as the guitar was designed with an endorsee's specs in mind. It's as pointless as saying the Chris Broderick Jackson should have a middle single-coil, or that the Loomis sig should be fitted with DiMarzio pickups - it's a production version of what that specific artist prefers, so the logical thing to do is to look elsewhere if said specs (and / or the actual artist) don't speak to you at all, as no amount of customer pressure will make a brand alter what the endorsee prefers.

Should the discussion be directed towards more variety within the Ibanez range, and a market for it, then I'd totally understand. Right now, adding a passive-fitted option to the RG2228 range seems to me a step in the right direction - maybe more wood combinations will follow if this sells, who knows?


----------



## Sepultorture

Fred the Shred said:


> maybe more wood combinations will follow if this sells, who knows?



knowing Ibanez track record i doubt they will ever change their wood combination for the guitars

a man can dream though


----------



## XEN

It's missing 2 strings.
That's all I'm saying about that _for now_.


----------



## Randy

Justin Bailey said:


> This is so unfair, I expected these to cost 55 cents and a stick of gum and only come with my face airbrushed on them.



***


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just really think a budget model based on this would be wicked apex 2 style


----------



## Animus

Fred the Shred said:


> It's as pointless as saying the Chris Broderick Jackson should have a middle single-coil,




The Jackson Broderick 7 Signature is $2600 though, and is custom shop. I have one. It's awesome in sound, playability and finish. I just can't see how the Meshuggah Ibby costs $2500 more to build given the relative specs. More power to em though if the Meshuga name can command those prices. I wouldn't buy that guitar even if it was half the price, I was just kind of shocked how much it was. Rock on.


----------



## leonardo7

It would be awesome and a very good move by Ibanez to actually do a budget version but considering that they have the RG2228 and with passives now, its extremely unlikely that Ibanez will ever put out a budget version. Its sort of like they already have that available with the RG2228 with passives. Id bet that their answer to all the bitchin is simply "RG2228"! To think that they are gonna do a maple/bubinga neck thru with alder and ebony fretboard and Lundgrens at 29.4" in their Indonesia factory is an unlikely thought. There will probably never be a cheap version of this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Animus said:


> I just can't see how the Meshuggah Ibby costs $2500 more to build given the relative specs.


 
The name attached to it and the fact that a large part of the "value" of something depends on how much folks are willing to pay for it.


----------



## leonardo7

Like I said before, the RG2228 is $2000. Add $800 for a sig model, $300 for the Lundgren, $300 for neck thru, $900 for wood upgrades and scale length, $300 for ebony, that's easily an additional $2600 not to mention the RG2228 will probably be more like $2200 this year. Makes sense to cost around $5000 when compared to the RG2228. You cant complain about the price of this without also complaining about the price of the RG2228! We all know that Ibanez loves to overcharge on everything that comes out of Japan. Funny thing is these will probably sell well, I know Im getting one. We have the retail price but we really don't have any confirmation as to the street price yet. Other things that drive the cost up compared to the Broderick might be labor costs in Japan, it does utilize more wood with the scale length, Lundgrens 8's are much more expensive than Dimarzio 7's and I doubt Ibanez purchased enough Lundgren 8's to get a significant discount, and its a 3 or 5 piece neck thru model and the CNC machines had to be reprogrammed although I dont know how easy that might be to do. It would be so cool to find out that these are an LACS run but yeah, thats unlikely.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Sepultorture said:


> knowing Ibanez track record i doubt they will ever change their wood combination for the guitars
> 
> a man can dream though



Well, considering one ended up with more than just basswood RG's, one can have some hope.


----------



## Animus

leonardo7 said:


> Like I said before, the RG2228 is $2000. Add $800 for a sig model, $300 for the Lundgren, $300 for neck thru, $900 for wood upgrades and scale length, $300 for ebony, that's easily an additional $2600 not to mention the RG2228 will probably be more like $2200 this year. Makes sense to cost around $5000 when compared to the RG2228. You cant complain about the price of this without also complaining about the price of the RG2228! We all know that Ibanez loves to overcharge on everything that comes out of Japan. Funny thing is these will probably sell well, I know Im getting one. We have the retail price but we really don't have any confirmation as to the street price yet. Other things that drive the cost up compared to the Broderick might be labor costs in Japan, it does utilize more wood with the scale length, Lundgrens 8's are much more expensive than Dimarzio 7's and I doubt Ibanez purchased enough Lundgren 8's to get a significant discount, and its a 3 or 5 piece neck thru model and the CNC machines had to be reprogrammed although I dont know how easy that might be to do. It would be so cool to find out that these are an LACS run but yeah, thats unlikely.




You make good points.


----------



## leonardo7

Animus said:


> You make good points.



Thanks. I also just found out that the Broderick model is going to be $3300 instead of the planned $2600. Jackson must have seen this thread


----------



## Iamasingularity

I wonder if they`re gonna get something inlayed for their new album.
Also does anyone have a clear picture of the catch 33 guitar? I really can`t find any clear pics.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah leonardo if these were lacs built =


----------



## Eric Christian

leonardo7 said:


> Like I said before, the RG2228 is $2000. Add $800 for a sig model, $300 for the Lundgren, $300 for neck thru, $900 for wood upgrades and scale length, $300 for ebony, that's easily an additional $2600 not to mention the RG2228 will probably be more like $2200 this year. Makes sense to cost around $5000 when compared to the RG2228. You cant complain about the price of this without also complaining about the price of the RG2228! We all know that Ibanez loves to overcharge on everything that comes out of Japan. Funny thing is these will probably sell well, I know Im getting one. We have the retail price but we really don't have any confirmation as to the street price yet. Other things that drive the cost up compared to the Broderick might be labor costs in Japan, it does utilize more wood with the scale length, Lundgrens 8's are much more expensive than Dimarzio 7's and I doubt Ibanez purchased enough Lundgren 8's to get a significant discount, and its a 3 or 5 piece neck thru model and the CNC machines had to be reprogrammed although I dont know how easy that might be to do. It would be so cool to find out that these are an LACS run but yeah, thats unlikely.


 
And where exactly is a link to a verifiable retail price?

A lot of stuff you threw out here seems a bit speculative. 

Personally, I think Ibanez is well aware of the target demographic of this guitar and it would really surprise me if the street price was much over $3000. There just isn't that much demand for this guitar.


----------



## Animus

leonardo7 said:


> Thanks. I also just found out that the Broderick model is going to be $3300 instead of the planned $2600. Jackson must have seen this thread




Good thing I got mine for $2500.  You sure about that though? I think that is the current list price you might be confusing? $2600 is the street.


----------



## Animus

Eric Christian said:


> And where exactly is a link to a verifiable retail price?
> 
> A lot of stuff you threw out here seems a bit speculative.
> 
> Personally, I think Ibanez is well aware of the target demographic of this guitar and it would really surprise me if the street price was much over $3000. There just isn't that much demand for this guitar.




Maybe that is indeed why it's priced so high. They will sell less of them and has to be worth their while for the very few fanatics who want them who would gladly pay it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Animus said:


> Good thing I got mine for $2500.  You sure about that though? I think that is the current list price you might be confusing? $2600 is the street.



DCGL is now listing them with a $4400 list price and a $3300 "sale" [street] price.


----------



## Animus

MaxOfMetal said:


> DCGL is now listing them with a $4400 list price and a $3300 "sale" [street] price.




damn! I guess that was maybe in part because they did decide to go with the nicer maple tops. It's definitely probably more in line cuz I was amazed how cheap they were given the quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Animus said:


> damn! I guess that was maybe in part because they did decide to go with the nicer maple tops. It's definitely probably more in line cuz I was amazed how cheap they were given the quality.



If I had to guess it would be them recouping production setbacks. It's been almost a year since these were debuted and only the small batch of protos saw the light of day. 

That's a year of promotion, custom shop bottle neck (just ask those involved in the SL2H-7 run), etc. that's been for a product that refuses to hit the market. 

/OT


----------



## Krauthammer

Ibanez, about time!!! These have been a long time coming. I hope someone on this board can acquire for an appropriately epic NGD.




MF_Kitten said:


> So Allen, am i right about the scale length being a sort of middle/minimum measure of the intonation points?
> 
> And way back you mentioned their next LACS being something really interesting, and no-one could guess what it would be. Is this it, or is that still on it's way?



Now this is intriguing. A New Meshuggah guitar?????


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just for another two cents (whatever it's worth at this point):

I'm not going to be one to bitch about the setup, pickups, etc because it's a sig and not my fucking dream guitar, but for what the fuck it's got in it and all, it's overpriced as fuck if it's selling street price for anything above $3000.
To me, any Ibanez (I've fiddled around with RGs, RZs, a couple other models in different stores, from Guitar Center to a high-end guitar store that freaking does setups on all the guitars they have. I've played 6, 7, and 8-string models, all for decent amounts of time) that I've played feels cheap, it just feels off, and for the price they ask, to me it's a fucking ripoff. I'm not buying myself an Ibanez ever, until they at least cut the price of something like the RG2228 to something more like $1500-$1800, or at least offer more fucking options like maybe a guitar that ISN'T FUCKING BLACK? Shit, put a fucking decal on it, guaranteed black paint is probably cheap in bulk and buying colors isn't going to run Ibanez out of business. God forbid they actually try to make their guitars look more asthetically pleasing by producing guitars that aren't mainly black. Yeah, they have plenty that are in other colors, but what colors do they have the 7 and 8 stringers in? Black? Pfft, I'd rather buy a shitty RG8 with a good neck, junk the body, make one from scratch, and throw a fucking bright-ass color on it and shove enough swag stickers on it to make it look like a fucking collage. And then I'd actually play the bastard because that's what a guitar should be, a tool you play, not a godsend that sits in a case forever, unless it's a relic, then I ain't touching the thing.
You don't make a sig that costs more than three times what my car's probably worth when the only people that will buy it will never play the damn things. Ibanez needs to (but guaranteed probably never will) lower their prices on their higher-end guitars because they're not physically worth to me what they're asking for. If me and my dad can fucking make most of a guitar of equal build quality to the higher-end Ibanezes at probably a fraction of (half?) the price, I don't think spending oodles of money just for a brand name is worth it, no matter the artist.

/rant


----------



## Iamasingularity

Slunk Dragon said:


> Just for another two cents (whatever it's worth at this point):
> 
> I'm not going to be one to bitch about the setup, pickups, etc because it's a sig and not my fucking dream guitar, but for what the fuck it's got in it and all, it's overpriced as fuck if it's selling street price for anything above $3000.
> To me, any Ibanez (I've fiddled around with RGs, RZs, a couple other models in different stores, from Guitar Center to a high-end guitar store that freaking does setups on all the guitars they have. I've played 6, 7, and 8-string models, all for decent amounts of time) that I've played feels cheap, it just feels off, and for the price they ask, to me it's a fucking ripoff. I'm not buying myself an Ibanez ever, until they at least cut the price of something like the RG2228 to something more like $1500-$1800, or at least offer more fucking options like maybe a guitar that ISN'T FUCKING BLACK? Shit, put a fucking decal on it, guaranteed black paint is probably cheap in bulk and buying colors isn't going to run Ibanez out of business. God forbid they actually try to make their guitars look more asthetically pleasing by producing guitars that aren't mainly black. Yeah, they have plenty that are in other colors, but what colors do they have the 7 and 8 stringers in? Black? Pfft, I'd rather buy a shitty RG8 with a good neck, junk the body, make one from scratch, and throw a fucking bright-ass color on it and shove enough swag stickers on it to make it look like a fucking collage. And then I'd actually play the bastard because that's what a guitar should be, a tool you play, not a godsend that sits in a case forever, unless it's a relic, then I ain't touching the thing.
> You don't make a sig that costs more than three times what my car's probably worth when the only people that will buy it will never play the damn things. Ibanez needs to (but guaranteed probably never will) lower their prices on their higher-end guitars because they're not physically worth to me what they're asking for. If me and my dad can fucking make most of a guitar of equal build quality to the higher-end Ibanezes at probably a fraction of (half?) the price, I don't think spending oodles of money just for a brand name is worth it, no matter the artist.
> 
> /rant



Ohh. That sucks man. I will relay to Ibanez Japan for a pink RG 8 string thats reasonable and suits your needs then. As I said before people who rave about their own guitar creations are just whack, and arn`t open to other luthier`s/company`s lineup. If don`t like it, don`t buy it. This thread is about the exitement and wait over the meshuggah`s signature models, not an comparison between the guitars you make with your dad. The 8 string guitars are still pretty new, and it would be hard to market them especially with so many different colors. Its not about the money for the paint, but the fact that it was a demo run. The RG2228 went out of production in Japan and I still can`t find one for sale New/Used because well... it was in limited numbers. When there is a bigger community for 7-8 strings, then the finishes/colors will naturally follow and be available in those models. Ibanez isn`t being cheap, its being smart.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Iamasingularity said:


> Ohh. That sucks man. I will relay to Ibanez Japan for a pink RG 8 string thats reasonable and suits your needs then. As I said before people who rave about their own guitar creations are just whack, and arn`t open to other luthier`s/company`s lineup. If don`t like it, don`t buy it. This thread is about the exitement and wait over the meshuggah`s signature models, not an comparison between the guitars you make with your dad. The 8 string guitars are still pretty new, and it would be hard to market them especially with so many different colors. Its not about the money for the paint, but the fact that it was a demo run. The RG2228 went out of production in Japan and I still can`t find one for sale New/Used because well... it was in limited numbers. When there is a bigger community for 7-8 strings, then the finishes/colors will naturally follow and be available in those models. Ibanez isn`t being cheap, its being smart.



I understand what you're saying, but depsite that my argument wound up going off on a slight tangent, the gist is that I'm not going to pay massive amounts of money for a signature that, while is of an artists' creation, could be sold for a lot less and still wind up turning in a profit to the company, at least to me. Yeah, it's not my bread and butter guitar, as apparently it isn't for a lot of people, but when you compare the specs to the supposed cost (which from what I'm reading is nearer $5000), and artist sig like this shouldn't cost that damn much when it doesn't have a whole lot of flare or anything.


----------



## MTech

leonardo7 said:


> Like I said before, the RG2228 is $2000. Add $800 for a sig model, $300 for the Lundgren, $300 for neck thru, $900 for wood upgrades and scale length, $300 for ebony, that's easily an additional $2600 not to mention the RG2228 will probably be more like $2200 this year. Makes sense to cost around $5000 when compared to the RG2228. You cant complain about the price of this without also complaining about the price of the RG2228! We all know that Ibanez loves to overcharge on everything that comes out of Japan.



You clearly have no idea what things actually cost... Alder is the same price if not cheaper, 5 piece necks are cheaper than getting a quality 1 piece blank (which is the real reason you see all the 3 & 5 pc necks on imports), the pickup RETAILS at $245 so they get it for less and that makes it still less than 2 808's, an Ebony fretboard RETAILS to the public for a whooping $40, and Labor in the USA is going to be well more than in Japan.



MaxOfMetal said:


> DCGL is now listing them with a $4400 list price and a $3300 "sale" [street] price.


They are also notoriously overpriced compared to any local shop I have ever been to...I always figured that's just cause it's what they put on the net and they come down if you order from them.



Slunk Dragon said:


> To me, any Ibanez (I've fiddled around with RGs, RZs, a couple other models in different stores, from Guitar Center to a high-end guitar store that freaking does setups on all the guitars they have. I've played 6, 7, and 8-string models, all for decent amounts of time) that I've played feels cheap, it just feels off, and for the price they ask, to me it's a fucking ripoff.
> 
> /rant




There are a few models, usually Sig's & J Customs, which I like but usually for the price I can get something from several other brands I like more. The only ones I ever REALLY like are the LACS's and I think it's reflected when some of their artists even say they'd never play any of the production guitars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Leonardo was likely referencing ibanez's typical mark up


----------



## loktide

*ATTN angry people ranting about price/specs: *

if you don't have anything worthwhile to contribute to this thread, then please just shut the fuck up. 
this thread is about the excitement for ibanez FINALLY releasing a meshuggah sig 8. many meshuggah fans have been waiting for this moment for longer than most of you are in school.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Slunk Dragon said:


> I understand what you're saying, but depsite that my argument wound up going off on a slight tangent, the gist is that I'm not going to pay massive amounts of money for a signature that, while is of an artists' creation, could be sold for a lot less and still wind up turning in a profit to the company, at least to me. Yeah, it's not my bread and butter guitar, as apparently it isn't for a lot of people, but when you compare the specs to the supposed cost (which from what I'm reading is nearer $5000), and artist sig like this shouldn't cost that damn much when it doesn't have a whole lot of flare or anything.



Ok apart from a few people asking their dealers about the price what confirmation do we have that this is going to be a 5000-8000k+ guitar??? I just rang a few shops in the Tokyo/Kanagawa ward, and they said &#20170;&#29694;&#22312;&#30906;&#35469;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;(We cannot confirm the exact list price yet) I don`t care what any one else says, the fact is that we don`t know the price. I really doubt its that much though. The most expensive current artist models are the Pat Metheny & George Benson at 350000-400000yen (around 3-4k $) which is the list price, at shops they are selling both models for around 250000yen new which is like almost 40% off the listed price. Unless this is going to be a strict limited run, we can expect high prices, but if it to stay as a Artist series, I`m sure it would be on par with the prices of the new Apex. And as for the guitar, I think its sick! I`m more of the Catch 33 signature fan, but the new one is just another string added with a fixed bridge and no inlay. I still think it sick though. I don`t understand your argument at all. If you have no plans of buying it, like you said, and don`t like it, whats the point in saying you wouldn`t pay for one as well???


----------



## loktide

just emailed Thomann asking for price/availability. will post their reply here as soon as i get it


----------



## leonardo7

MTech said:


> You clearly have no idea what things actually cost...



As Stealthdjentstic mentioned, I was referencing ibanez's typical mark up. 

There is a $300 price difference between the RG1527 and RGD2127 which are basically the exact same guitar but with an added 1" of scale length yet with that $300 price increase. In the case of the RG2228 and M8M, we are talking about a 2.4" scale increase which when using the RG1527 and RGD2127 as an example, means that we can expect at least a $700 price increase because of the scale length alone 

The UV is the pretty much the exact same guitar as the RG1527 yet has a $1200 increase in price. Most of that price increase is due to it being a sig model and the rest is probably cause of the pickups, inlays and binding upgrades. We all know that those things shouldn't equate to a $1200 increase in price but Ibanez seems to charge considerably more for things when there are significant upgrades or when there is hype such as a new model or sig.

Look at the RG2228, it costs $800 more than the RG1527 because of the extra string and scale length. Due to the scale length and extra string there is a tiny amount of extra maple, wenge and rosewood in the neck and fretboard. The pickups probably cost Ibanez $50 if not less for both 808's considering they also save by not using their own pickups. Theres no way it needs to be $800 more for the extra string and scale length. But it is!

The Apex100 which is a sig model is $2500 and also made from alder just like the M8M. I can only assume that having an added 3.9" will add at least an $800 increase to the M8M over the Apex100 price, just like the difference between the RG1527 and RG2228 is an added $800 because of pickups, a tiny bit of wood and 1.5" scale increase. The math and history is all there.

I could go on and on but after considering previous Ibanez examples and considering additional things like this guitar being neck thru I feel confident in saying that true to Ibanez form, the price is right where it should be, unfortunately.

In addition, yes a few dealers have confirmed a retail list price of $8000 but no dealers even know what their cost is going to be yet. We will have to wait until after NAMM for that. Maybe even a week or two after NAMM.


----------



## sojorel

leonardo7 said:


> As Stealthdjentstic mentioned, I was referencing ibanez's typical mark up.
> 
> There is a $300 price difference between the RG1527 and RGD2127 which are basically the exact same guitar but with an added 1" of scale length yet with that $300 price increase. In the case of the RG2228 and M8M, we are talking about a 2.4" scale increase which when using the RG1527 and RGD2127 as an example, means that we can expect at least a $700 price increase because of the scale length alone
> 
> The UV is the pretty much the exact same guitar as the RG1527 yet has a $1200 increase in price. Most of that price increase is due to it being a sig model and the rest is probably cause of the pickups, inlays and binding upgrades. We all know that those things shouldn't equate to a $1200 increase in price but Ibanez seems to charge considerably more for things when there are significant upgrades or when there is hype such as a new model or sig.
> 
> Look at the RG2228, it costs $800 more than the RG1527 because of the extra string and scale length. Due to the scale length and extra string there is a tiny amount of extra maple, wenge and rosewood in the neck and fretboard. The pickups probably cost Ibanez $50 if not less for both 808's considering they also save by not using their own pickups. Theres no way it needs to be $800 more for the extra string and scale length. But it is!
> 
> The Apex100 which is a sig model is $2500 and also made from alder just like the M8M. I can only assume that having an added 3.9" will add at least an $800 increase to the M8M over the Apex100 price, just like the difference between the RG1527 and RG2228 is an added $800 because of pickups, a tiny bit of wood and 1.5" scale increase. The math and history is all there.
> 
> I could go on and on but after considering all previous Ibanez examples and considering additional things like this guitar being neck thru I feel confident in saying that true to Ibanez form, the price is right where it should be, unfortunately.
> 
> In addition, yes a few dealers have confirmed a retail list price of $8000 but no dealers even know what their cost is going to be yet. We will have to wait until after NAMM for that. Maybe even a week or two after NAMM.



You've sold me on a 1527!


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

I gotta admit i like the guitar. Whilst i would feel alittle better if it were hand made, this is a cool guitar. The Iceman option would have been tidy - perhaps a range expansion? I think if it were hand made -j - craft et al. it would justify the price abit moreso but i would agree the pricetag is abit grim. I built 2 8 string guitars long before this beast was ever conceived for a fraction of the price,very possibly better instruments but as a massive ibanez fan. These will be nothing short of sexy. On the Meshuggah/endorsement thing, this is truly awesome for them because i was into meshuggah when i was 15(im 30) i remember them blanking out their ibanez logos on their guitars because ibanez blackballed them for years.many years. and there they were playing all sorts of madness on their universes but it went unacknowledged for years. in comparison to likes of dino cazares who has been ibby endorser (early esp player too)for a lifetime who initially stole the promotional limelight from them on the actual release of the rg2228. when we all know who brought this to light in the first place. so i think its really cool that their finding their place now on the endorsement ladder and acknowledged for it so. cool. id buy one if i had the spare cash but noooooooooo.its nice though  \m/


----------



## AVH

MTech said:


> 5 piece necks are cheaper than getting a quality 1 piece blank (which is the real reason you see all the 3 & 5 pc necks on imports),



Sorry man, this is incorrect. Multi-lam necks are actually more work to produce (=more cost), are stronger and way less likely to twist, which is the actual reasoning. The financial outlay to repeatedly replace twisted, warped or humped 1-pc necks made from meh quality (often flat-sawn) stock as warranty claims, is way more than the initial increase in extra labor cost to produce stronger 3-5pc necks, which will see far fewer warranty issues to deal with. Of course you can make a wonderful 1-pc, quarter-sawn, stiff and reliably solid neck (my old '58 Les Paul is a great example), but that is not why they make lams initially. 

And about these sigs: I'm not sure where everyone is getting the idea that fingerboards are ebony...they're dyed rosewood, just as the originals. And if it makes potential buyers feel any better about the quality of these: they're retiring the originals and taking these exact same sigs out on the road.


----------



## loktide

just got a reply from Thomann: they can't name prices or availability before NAMM. 

i'd take the hypothesized 8000$ list price here with a grain of salt personally


----------



## Randy

Dendroaspis said:


> And about these sigs: I'm not sure where everyone is getting the idea that fingerboards are ebony...they're dyed rosewood, just as the originals. And if it makes potential buyers feel any better about the quality of these: they're retiring the originals and taking these exact same sigs out on the road.



Pics when they make it to your shop.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He did hook us up with some nice iceman 8 pics before... Time for round two.


----------



## Alekke

Ishan said:


> After reading 9 pages of bitchin' I'll add my view on it
> The price was totally expected to me, it's made in japan by a master builder, and is an Ibanez, a company which is known for its over priced signatures and high ends compared to specs... (I'm not trolling, really  )
> Scale length seems a bit odd but between 29.4" and 30.2" it doesn't really makes much difference in term of tone and feel. The tuning is odd tho, maybe it's their tuning on the new album
> My conclusion : a very nicely built guitar, priced around ESP custom shop standards, that will only appeal to the most hardcore and wealthy Meshuggah fans (I didn't say fanboys  )




Agreed with everything but the tuning part. 
They've always been tuned half step down ...at least last 7-8 albums they were.


----------



## loktide

*MOD EDIT: Keep the bitching about rep off the forum. Got it? *


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fanboys... How do those work?


----------



## Monk

Dendroaspis said:


> And if it makes buyers feel any better about the quality of these: they're retiring the originals and taking these exact same sigs out on the road.


 
Yes, yes it does. Thanks! 

If there's any complaint that I have about this guitar...it's that I have to wait until May.


----------



## L1ght

When will all of these guitars be ready for purchase? I imagine some models will only be in the EU but there are some sexy new hardtails I've got my eye on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

L1ghtChaos said:


> When will all of these guitars be ready for purchase? I imagine some models will only be in the EU but there are some sexy new hardtails I've got my eye on.



They should be available to order this month (after NAMM usually, but a lot of dealers will put orders in if you put money down).

As for shipping out, if it's anything like previous years it'll take a month or two to get the cheaper Indo made models out, and closer to four months to get the first batches of MIJ models out. 

As always, talk to dealers.


----------



## L1ght

Sweet. Thanks for that info Max. I will have a chat with a couple dealers then. 

The RG821BK and the GRGR121 have caught my eye. But the GRG's will be Indo made right? And the prestiges/premium are MIJ?

Just looking for a reliable 6 string hardtail.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

L1ghtChaos said:


> Sweet. Thanks for that info Max. I will have a chat with a couple dealers then.
> 
> The RG821BK and the GRGR121 have caught my eye. But the GRG's will be Indo made right? And the prestiges/premium are MIJ?
> 
> Just looking for a reliable 6 string hardtail.



The GRG, as the first "G" implies is a GIO series guitar. It's basically the lowest end of the Ibanez lineup. While some are Indonesian made plenty of them have been Chinese made. They aren't too bad for the usual $100 to $200 they go for, but they typically need a good amount of work. 

The Prestige series models are made in Japan and are the highest end Ibanez models. The Premium series is made in Indonesia and bridges the quality gap from the Standard to the Prestige series of guitars.


----------



## L1ght

True. Well, I wasn't really looking for anything too expensive, but I probably would go with the Premium series 6 that I was looking at, rather then a piece of junk I guess.


----------



## Ben.Last

loktide said:


> *ATTN angry people ranting about price/specs: *
> 
> if you don't have anything worthwhile to contribute to this thread, then please just shut the fuck up.
> this thread is about the excitement for ibanez FINALLY releasing a meshuggah sig 8. many meshuggah fans have been waiting for this moment for longer than most of you are in school.



And here I thought this thread was to discuss the guitar; you know, seeing as this is a DISCUSSION forum, not an everyone has to think exactly the same forum. Where does it say, "Only enter this thread if you are excited about this guitar"? I'm sorry I didn't have anything "worthwhile" to contribute. Here, let me try:

I just jizzed in my pantzzzzz. OOOMMMMMGGGGG DAT GITTARR!!! 

Better?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*For the last time, play nice fellas. *


----------



## Thrashman

I am amazed at the ammount of people that neglect the ammount of craftmanship that goes in to making a guitar. Let alone an expensive guitar. 

Judging by some people here, there is no idea buying an Ibanez 7, because the Schecter Omen 7 has the same woods but for a FRACTION of the price.

Though, this time, would you really do so? No. Why? Because the ibanez is going to be MILES ahead when it comes to wood, quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## Ben.Last

Sigh...

It's not that people don't realize this, it's that people doubt that the scale that's being used to determine how much that workmanship is worth is out of whack in this instance.


----------



## Thrashman

You mean the people that couldn't tell a great expensive guitar from a "good and cheap" one if it werent for the name on the headstock/the pricetag?


----------



## Ben.Last

That's not what I said at all. I'm hesitant to continue this as I don't want it to be construed as argumentative on my part rather than simply discussion, which is my intention. Here goes:

Analogy:
Ferrari, amazing car, very expensive, most people can't afford them but few would doubt their value to cost ratio.

Corvette, also an amazing car, fairly expensive, a lot of people can't afford them but, again, few would doubt their value to cost ratio.

However, if Chevy tried to charge as much for a Corvette as Ferrari charges for their cars, people would laugh them off the showroom floor. Not because the Corvette isn't a great car, but because the value to cost is off kilter. I think that's what some people are pointing at here. Not that they think this is going to be a shitty guitar, not that they don't think guitars that are as expensive as this is allegedly going to be can be worth it, but that the value to cost ratio, in this instance, is off kilter. I'm not even saying that that's right or wrong. Hell, I'm not even saying that that call can be made objectively. I'm simply saying that that's actually what's going on here.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lern2swim said:


> Here, let me try:
> 
> I just jizzed in my pantzzzzz. OOOMMMMMGGGGG DAT GITTARR!!!
> 
> Better?



I Laughed my ass off.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

holy fuckbuckets this thread got long quick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lern2swim said:


> That's not what I said at all. I'm hesitant to continue this as I don't want it to be construed as argumentative on my part rather than simply discussion, which is my intention. Here goes:
> 
> Analogy:
> Ferrari, amazing car, very expensive, most people can't afford them but few would doubt their value to cost ratio.
> 
> Corvette, also an amazing car, fairly expensive, a lot of people can't afford them but, again, few would doubt their value to cost ratio.
> 
> However, if Chevy tried to charge as much for a Corvette as Ferrari charges for their cars, people would laugh them off the showroom floor. Not because the Corvette isn't a great car, but because the value to cost is off kilter. I think that's what some people are pointing at here. Not that they think this is going to be a shitty guitar, not that they don't think guitars that are as expensive as this is allegedly going to be can be worth it, but that the value to cost ratio, in this instance, is off kilter. I'm not even saying that that's right or wrong. Hell, I'm not even saying that that call can be made objectively. I'm simply saying that that's actually what's going on here.



Weird analogy, I really wouldn't compare a Corvette, which starts around 60k, to a Ferrari which starts much, much higher. 

I see what you mean though, and obviously ibanez is charging a huge mark-up but if they can do it why the fuck not right?


----------



## Estilo

vampiregenocide said:


> EDIT - Just checked the catalogue, it comes in proper F standard, the OP just forgot to put the #s.



The OP forgot to put the FX to the bridge model too. When I saw "Edge 3" I was like WTF until I checked the catalogue myself.


----------



## Estilo

Krucifixtion said:


> Ibanez News: Ibanez 2012 EG line-up



Any info on the RGD7421? Gave me a hard on when I saw it but if it's just an RGD7321 with different inlays and no neck binding then I'm in for a major derection. It's not a Prestige after all.


----------



## Ben.Last

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Weird analogy, I really wouldn't compare a Corvette, which starts around 60k, to a Ferrari which starts much, much higher.
> 
> I see what you mean though, and obviously ibanez is charging a huge mark-up but if they can do it why the fuck not right?



I wrote up a big explanation as to how the analogy makes perfect sense. I went into detail about how a Corvette can, in many cases, get you to a level a performance rivaling much of what Ferrari can provide. So on and so forth. Then I realized it was really tangental and I didn't want to throw the thread completely off topic. 

So, in short, the analogy is perfect. Trust me.


----------



## guitargeorge1

definitely a great guitar
Congratulations to Meshhuggah.................. but
I think if Ibanez can make a lower price model...........

Check it the ibanez btb705 

Basses - BTB705DX | Ibanez guitars

is a bass but the characteristics are similar..

edgeIII-8 : cheap hardware
loungren M8 bridge : $235 

Lundgren Humbucker Guitar Pickups

the price is similar to two EMG 40 DC

I played this bass, and is a good bass

is my opinion

Ibanez please listen me


----------



## Iamasingularity

guitargeorge1 said:


> definitely a great guitar
> Congratulations to Meshhuggah.................. but
> I think if Ibanez can make a lower price model...........
> 
> Check it the ibanez btb705
> 
> Basses - BTB705DX | Ibanez guitars
> 
> is a bass but the characteristics are similar..
> 
> edgeIII-8 : cheap hardware
> loungren M8 bridge : $235
> 
> Lundgren Humbucker Guitar Pickups
> 
> the price is similar to two EMG 40 DC
> 
> I played this bass, and is a good bass
> 
> is my opinion
> 
> Ibanez please listen me



You should ask what the price of the EIII-8 alone.
I wish it were that cheap to buy for my builds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Iamasingularity said:


> You should ask what the price of the EIII-8 alone.
> I wish it were that cheap to buy for my builds.



Ibanez admits to artificially inflating the cost of buying parts from them. They don't want to be a parts supplier to other builders. 

That's why bridges and so expensive and necks cost as much as whole guitars, on the rare occasion they're willing to sell one.


----------



## guitargeorge1

Iamasingularity said:


> You should ask what the price of the EIII-8 alone.
> I wish it were that cheap to buy for my builds.




Ibanez edge III : $315

IBANEZ RULES!! - PARTS FOR SALE

not saying it's cheap, but to pay $8000


----------



## Iamasingularity

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez admits to artificially inflating the cost of buying parts from them. They don't want to be a parts supplier to other builders.
> 
> That's why bridges and so expensive and necks cost as much as whole guitars, on the rare occasion they're willing to sell one.



Yeah. I tried to buy one and they asked for a serial number lol. So I was like, call you back later, cut the phone.


----------



## simonXsludge

When I heard about those from my guy at Ibanez, I was kinda psyched. After a while he told me that they are likely gonna cost around 4500&#8364;, which would be too much for such a niche instrument, IMHO. In my understanding, the Meshuggah guys didn't want an affordable sig model, but rather one, that's the closest possible to the ones they are actually playing - built by the highest grade luthiers out there. Well, I'm excited to see where the price will end up, but I'm sure it's gonna be steep. 

I'm not a fan of the pickup and the scale length, so power to the new RG2228 with DiMarzios. 

PS: All the new guitars are expected to hit stores around May.


----------



## Animus

shitsøn;2818881 said:


> When I heard about those from my guy at Ibanez, I was kinda psyched. After a while he told me that they are likely gonna cost around 4500, which would be too much for such a niche instrument, IMHO. In my understanding, the Meshuggah guys didn't want an affordable sig model, but rather one, that's the closest possible to the ones they are actually playing - built by the highest grade luthiers out there. Well, I'm excited to see where the price will end up, but I'm sure it's gonna be steep.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the pickup and the scale length, so power to the new RG2228 with DiMarzios.
> 
> PS: All the new guitars are expected to hit stores around May.



Ironic. Even he Meshuga dudes probably couldn't afford to buy them if they didn't get them for free.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Animus said:


> Ironic. Even he Meshuga dudes probably couldn't afford to buy them if they didn't get them for free.



I dunno about that, I don't think they're that bad off. The last few albums have sold quite well as have their tours.


----------



## terrormuzik

me likey

but still.. for that money there are nicer guitars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> I dunno about that, I don't think they're that bad off. The last few albums have sold quite well as have their tours.



Yeah they've topped some charts.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah they've topped some charts.



Obzen has sold 50,000 copies and Nothing sold 95,000 at least, both of those figures are quite outdated. I imagine the new album will be their best selling yet by a long shot.


----------



## Animus

vampiregenocide said:


> I dunno about that, I don't think they're that bad off. The last few albums have sold quite well as have their tours.




I know. I was sort of joking.


----------



## Infinite Recursion

It's a nice guitar. In fact, I'd say this is the closest a guitar manufacturer has come to releasing the perfect guitar for me. For what it is, that's not really a bad price. But in the end, I want a black single-pickup ash superstrat with a long scale, not an Ibanez black single-pickup ash superstrat with a long scale; and 5000 dollars is way to much to spend when I'm willing to compromise a bit on specific details (specific shapes/Ibanez logo).


----------



## Malkav

Wow  15 pages long and 90% of it is just complaints about the price and specs of someone's signature model... It'll sell and no doubt do so at whatever price Ibanez want to sell it at...

Ah the internet


----------



## Iamasingularity

vampiregenocide said:


> Obzen has sold 50,000 copies and Nothing sold 95,000 at least, both of those figures are quite outdated. I imagine the new album will be their best selling yet by a long shot.



Corrected.


----------



## BrainArt

Infinite Recursion said:


> It's a nice guitar. In fact, I'd say this is the closest a guitar manufacturer has come to releasing the perfect guitar for me. For what it is, that's not really a bad price. But in the end, I want a black single-pickup ash superstrat with a long scale, not an Ibanez black single-pickup ash superstrat with a long scale; and 5000 dollars is way to much to spend when *I'm willing to compromise a bit on specific details (specific shapes/Ibanez logo).*



And the fact that it's not ash, it's alder. 


If I had the money to spend (depending on what the price is), I would buy it. 1.) It looks fucking badass, and 2.) I'm a Meshuggah fanboy (rocking my DEI shirt, right now).


----------



## guy in latvia

I already said this to my friend when the pictures of those custom Icemen first appeared. "Im gonna buy one, even if i dont play it, just to hang up on my wall! It just looks too badass!"

To be honest, the scale lenght is probably too much for me, but you never know


----------



## guitareben

Pretty cool, not anything I would get, unless I had infinite money (priorities and stuff - so much else to get first  ) but it's always cool to see meshuggah gaining regognition 

Do they need the trem though? (I guess it's what the meshuggah guys wanted though, so it's cool  )

And heck, that pickup is close to the bridge O.O


----------



## leonardo7

guitareben said:


> Pretty cool, not anything I would get, unless I had infinite money (priorities and stuff - so much else to get first  ) but it's always cool to see meshuggah gaining regognition
> 
> Do they need the trem though? (I guess it's what the meshuggah guys wanted though, so it's cool  )
> 
> And heck, that pickup is close to the bridge O.O



Dont blame you for thinking so but its not a trem. Its a hardtail bridge that looks like a trem. It has the locking nut and fine tuners like a trem but isnt a trem.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Was anyone else really surprised to find out there was no neck pickup? Kind of odd because I'd always figured they used a neck pickup for those super warm leads they have but I guess they use the bridge + tone knob for that.


----------



## leonardo7

Yeah I never actually tried to notice whether they did or did not use a neck pickup but now I know that they do not and I am a bit surprised but it doesnt bother me. Id like to know exactly how he does get that milky lead tone


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You don't need a neck pickup to get smooth, fluid, "blunt" leads. Just reduce the presence, up your mids and watch your gain.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Was anyone else really surprised to find out there was no neck pickup? Kind of odd because I'd always figured they used a neck pickup for those super warm leads they have but I guess they use the bridge + tone knob for that.



Even their first Catch 33 guitar which Fredrik got in the 90`s had no neck pickup. Something about that guitar is very special, the leads, solo, rythm all come from that bridge pickup, its fucking insane.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They do own UVs as well, so they may use those for leads, however I suspect they've just tweaked their lead tone to take away some of the brightness of the scale length and bridge pickup.


----------



## Iamasingularity

vampiregenocide said:


> They do own UVs as well, so they may use those for leads, however I suspect they've just tweaked their lead tone to take away some of the brightness of the scale length and bridge pickup.



Fredrik himself said that the UV was the most shitiest Ibanez in his Opinion. I know some people would say WTF, but thats what he said. Thats why he went on to get his own custom 7 string from Ibanez. They all have the gear they`ve collected over the years in the studio, even the Nevborns which they don`t use anymore.


----------



## Skyblue

I know I'm bitchy, but since I'm not planning on buying one anyway I'll say it: I wish they'd release an Ice-Man shaped 8 string... that's one of the most beautiful 8 strings I've seen, so simple, yet so destructive... 
But hey, I guess I just like complaining so ignore me


----------



## AVH

Iamasingularity said:


> Fredrik himself said that the UV was the most shitiest Ibanez in his Opinion. I know some people would say WTF, but thats what he said. Thats why he went on to get his own custom 7 string from Ibanez.



Sorry, but I'm gonna call bullshit on this...when did he say this? Don't spew nonsense please, or post references of such a quote. I've never heard Fred say anything like this, and I don't see him saying such a thing... If you don't really know, that's fine, but don't spread shit just for the sake of it...these things can be easily verified with just a call or email.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes, email meshuggah saying, "dude....do you hate UV's? I dont think we can be friends anymore".




I get your point allen, you're just too serious sometimes


----------



## AVH

Sometimes, I guess.  It's the the possible source of misinformation I'm trying to avoid spreading - you know how the net goes. I'm just looking out for them, right?


----------



## trickae

29+" and with lundgrens looks good

but holy crap did anyone see that S premium, I just splooged. Brb going back to eating instant noodles for a 3 months to get that bad boy. Why can't the Jcustom S line look half as good!?!?!


----------



## MTech

The whole Vette vs Ferreri was a pretty good explanation of what I and others were stating we all think it'll be built great and play wonderful but it just seems priced really high if indeed it's got the rumored price tag a few people are stating.


----------



## MetalMike04

anyone else notice the passive routed 8 string on page 20 in the catalog?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalMike04 said:


> anyone else notice the passive routed 8 string on page 20 in the catalog?



Yep. Tons. 

Check out the Ibanez 2012 thread.


----------



## Xplora

Skyblue said:


> I know I'm bitchy, but since I'm not planning on buying one anyway I'll say it: I wish they'd release an Ice-Man shaped 8 string... that's one of the most beautiful 8 strings I've seen, so simple, yet so destructive...
> But hey, I guess I just like complaining so ignore me



Yeah I would have bought an Iceman 8 no question... another RG? No thanks.


----------



## NaYoN

trickae said:


> 29+" and with lundgrens looks good
> 
> but holy crap did anyone see that S premium, I just splooged. Brb going back to eating instant noodles for a 3 months to get that bad boy. Why can't the Jcustom S line look half as good!?!?!



What DO you eat normally that a month of instant noodles gets you that guitar?


----------



## MF_Kitten

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yep. Tons.
> 
> Check out the Ibanez 2012 thread.



it made me happy. i am assuming DiMarzios. Tasty!


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> it made me happy. i am assuming DiMarzios. Tasty!



They are!

This is the link posted for the pdf catalogue,look at page 20:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2809170-post3.html


----------



## Ben.Last

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry, but I'm gonna call bullshit on this...when did he say this? Don't spew nonsense please, or post references of such a quote. I've never heard Fred say anything like this, and I don't see him saying such a thing... If you don't really know, that's fine, but don't spread shit just for the sake of it...these things can be easily verified with just a call or email.



Ask, and ye shall receive (aka Google is your friend)

"Fredrik Thordendal has built a soundproof coffer in which he puts a guitar cabinet and a recording microphone. That's probably the explanation to why he has been working for a year to record metal guitars in an apartment.
The guitar Fredrik is using is an older model of Ibanez Universe with seven strings.

-It's the world's worst guitar, Fredrik exclaims. I totally hate it, but I have to play sevenstringed because it's so powerful to be able to reach a low B note. Earlier, I have been playing on V-guitars and I've been able to reach the highest notes perfectly. On the Ibanez, I often hit the guitar with my hand when I'm playing high notes on the high E-string. I'm always looking for a new sevenstringed guitar that's better, but it's hard to find one with a good whammy bar system."

Link: Thordendal interview from 1997 - Official Meshuggah Forum
It's about halfway down in the interview.


----------



## AVH

Ah, very well then, I stand corrected.  This was a couple of years before I became friends via Mårten in early 99...no wonder then. By this point they were already using their first LACS 7's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That's what you get for abandoning Canada heathen.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That's what you get for abandoning Canada heathen.


----------



## AVH

Seriously though, I think about going home _every day_....


----------



## Randomist

Going to be a tough choice for people with this much to spend in the UK... I just checked the 'bay for anything worthwhile and found this: Agile AL-3100 Custom Black 'Les Paul' Electric Guitar Upgraded Korean Epi Beater | eBay

and you thought Ibanez inflated their prices


----------



## benjaminbuisine

The true question is : How would I survive without it? ...


----------



## jaretthale78

looks sick for emmure covers


----------



## drmosh

Randomist said:


> Going to be a tough choice for people with this much to spend in the UK... I just checked the 'bay for anything worthwhile and found this: Agile AL-3100 Custom Black 'Les Paul' Electric Guitar Upgraded Korean Epi Beater | eBay
> 
> and you thought Ibanez inflated their prices



a) This has nothing to do with the meshuggah 8
b) That has nothing to do with Agile, and lots to do with a dickhead seller


----------



## Monk

Dendroaspis said:


> Ah, very well then, I stand corrected.  This was a couple of years before I became friends via Mårten in early 99...no wonder then. By this point they were already using their first LACS 7's.


 
Can you post some more/recent pics of Marten's custom RG in this thread? It should help with the wait.


----------



## theicon2125

gearhounds has these up for 5,999.99


----------



## crg123

Lol at the terrible photoshop job/image quality. Looks like it belongs in Wolfenstein 3D (for all you 90's kids) I cant imagine seeing that image and thinking yea im going to spend 6 grand on that! Although I do like the actual image from the ibanez site 

http://www.gearhounds.com/productimages/ibanez/meshuggah-m8m-gb-xlg.jpg

Here's an actual link to the page: http://www.gearhounds.com/ibanez-m8m-electric-guitar-black.aspx


----------



## loktide

crg123 said:


> Lol at the terrible photoshop job/image quality. Looks like it belongs in Wolfenstein 3D (for all you 90's kids) I cant imagine seeing that image and thinking yea im going to spend 6 grand on that! Although I do like the actual image from the ibanez site
> 
> http://www.gearhounds.com/productimages/ibanez/meshuggah-m8m-gb-xlg.jpg
> 
> Here's an actual link to the page: Ibanez M8M 8 String Electric Guitar - Black



there's also a hi-res picture in the 2012 ibanez catalog. but yeah, no idea how they managed to blur it like that


----------



## simonXsludge

I know Meshuggah is like the heaviest band out there, but heavy enough for dat price?! I don't know. Translates well to the price of 4,500&#8364; that was expected around here. I was just hoping that would be the list, NOT the street price. Sooo much money for such a niche instrument.


----------



## guitargeorge1

guitargeorge1 said:


> definitely a great guitar
> Congratulations to Meshhuggah.................. but
> I think if Ibanez can make a lower price model...........
> 
> Check it the ibanez btb705
> 
> Basses - BTB705DX | Ibanez guitars
> 
> is a bass but the characteristics are similar..
> 
> edgeIII-8 : cheap hardware
> loungren M8 bridge : $235
> 
> Lundgren Humbucker Guitar Pickups
> 
> the price is similar to two EMG 40 DC
> 
> I played this bass, and is a good bass
> 
> is my opinion
> 
> Ibanez please listen me





For God 6K.......................


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

just saw the list price from the Dutch distributor: 6900,- WHAT!


----------



## XEN

Gibson Jackson Browne Model A Acoustic Electric: $5,999
Gretsch Chet Atkins Relic Hollowbody: $7,000
Parker Adrian Belew Signature Fly: $8,999
PRS Private Stock Dweezil Zappa Limited Run #9 of 50: $10,999
PRS Private Stock Santana Stoptail: $12,999
Gretsch Custom Shop George Harrison Tribute Duo Jet: $20,000

As far as I'm concerned this sig is fucking *CHEAP*.
It's a badass guitar which I would buy TODAY if I had the cash on hand. 

*PLEASE*, for the sake of all that is metal, can we _stop bitching_ about the price?


----------



## simonXsludge

urklvt said:


> Gibson Jackson Browne Model A Acoustic Electric: $5,999
> Gretsch Chet Atkins Relic Hollowbody: $7,000
> Parker Adrian Belew Signature Fly: $8,999
> PRS Private Stock Dweezil Zappa Limited Run #9 of 50: $10,999
> PRS Private Stock Santana Stoptail: $12,999
> Gretsch Custom Shop George Harrison Tribute Duo Jet: $20,000
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this sig is fucking *CHEAP*.
> It's a badass guitar which I would buy TODAY if I had the cash on hand.
> 
> *PLEASE*, for the sake of all that is metal, can we _stop bitching_ about the price?


People are bitching about the price because they would love to be able to afford such a badass guitar. I could post a list with a bunch of cheaper sigs as an example to say that this sig is _fucking *EXPENSIVE*_.



So many people were waiting for this and now it's just way too expensive for most of them, so everyone's a bit bummed. We're here to discuss the guitar and the price is always gonna be a part of the discussion.


----------



## XEN

shitsøn;2830463 said:


> I could post a list with a bunch of cheaper sigs as an example to say that this sig is _fucking *EXPENSIVE*_.


Please do. I'm always up for a good paradigm shift.


----------



## simonXsludge

urklvt said:


> Please do. I'm always up for a good paradigm shift.


How about an UV777? Its list price isn't even half as much. It would have been possible to have the M8M built to a similiar quality standard for about non more than 1500$ on top of the UVs list price, I would like to think.

Now I know that the M8M is built by higher grade luthiers, so it's built to higher standards. Is that necessary? I don't think so, personally. The artists wants it, the artists gets it, though. Fair enough.


----------



## guitargeorge1

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | M8M

the price................................


----------



## drmosh

ZeroS1gnol said:


> just saw the list price from the Dutch distributor: 6900,- WHAT!



You know us Euros always get assfucked with prices, I didn't expect this to be any different.
Get a custom build at a european luthier for half the price, end of story


----------



## simonXsludge

Some actual photos:


----------



## theicon2125

holy crap is it just me or does that neck look really flat?


----------



## Atomshipped

theicon2125 said:


> holy crap is it just me or does that neck look really flat?


 It looks REALLY flat.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I wonder if there are pics of the back with the trem cover removed. That screw on the bridge is curious. I wonder if it's some sort of locking mechanism. It looks like a sweet instrument especially considering this is probably on par with lacs quality.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

that neck through design with opaque paint...  it sucks that I neither use 8 strings nor have money lol, maybe one day


----------



## BrainArt

0 Xero 0 said:


> I wonder if there are pics of the back with the trem cover removed. That screw on the bridge is curious. I wonder if it's some sort of locking mechanism. It looks like a sweet instrument especially considering this is probably on par with lacs quality.



It's not a trem... It's a fixed bridge, which is why the bolt is there.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Oops, that was rather silly of me. I guess I should have paid more attention to the fact that there is no insert for a trem arm.


----------



## guy in latvia

that neck joint?!?!?!


----------



## BrainArt

^ It's the angle of the shot. All of their neck-thru guitars have looked like that in those pictures, but have felt fantastic (IMO).


----------



## cypher858

As great as i'm sure this guitar is, I can't imagine any neck much larger that 28 inches long being very comfortable for almost anyone. Sure for what meshuggah does i'm sure they don't really need much of a reach, but really? 29.4 inches? I have relatively large hands and the thought of that scale just makes my wrists hurt...

I'm infinitely more likely to get a 2228 than this thing.


----------



## guy in latvia

^ive got big hands, but short fingers. I own an RG2228 and the scale is perfect, however, I cannot imagine playing an 8 string with a larger scale, it would be overkill, just because of the width of the neck...

however, what i am curious about is how much bigger the frets really get, simply because the bridge is moved so far back that I assume it is possible theyre not much bigger than on a 27".


----------



## vampiregenocide

That looks bloody beautiful and I want it.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

/cry 

I guess I'm going to get my own custom instead of Fred and Marty's. The m8m does make me salivate involuntarily, though...


----------



## the.godfather

Putting the dreaded $£$ to one side, that is one mighty fine looking instrument! Would I rather order a Carvin for that money? Yes I definitely would. But man does this thing look mean! 

The thing is just drool worthy good. You just wanna pick it up and...kill various things with it


----------



## vampiregenocide

the.godfather said:


> Putting the dreaded $£$ to one side, that is one mighty fine looking instrument! Would I rather order a Carvin for that money? Yes I definitely would. But man does this thing look mean!
> 
> The thing is just drool worthy good. You just wanna pick it up and...kill various things with it



I could order three Carvins for that money.


----------



## Deadnightshade

drmosh said:


> Get a custom build at a european luthier for half the price, end of story



Exactly...

Don't get me wrong,the guitar looks stellar,but it IS overpriced.Sure it has attention to detail and stuff ,but I totally agree with drmosh here that you can get a custom work done for way less.Even if that custom guitar is spec'd to look alike with the sig.

About the price part,let me prove it to you by spec-ing out my recently built 8 i got from a local greek luthier:

Headless 8 string
28.54 " scale
full-custom made brass bridge,brass "tuning bar", brass tuning knobs,brass "string retainer" and a brass plate at the "headstock"
5 piece neck (3 pieces maple,2 teak stripes at the width of the laminations in the meshuggah sig)
3 piece (!) maple fretboard for additional stability
(All maple is QUARTERSAWN)
2-piece thin hard ash body
bolt-on hex screw joint ( for example decibel does that ,you actually nest a nut in the neck before putting on the fretboard)
medium jumbo frets
pups:2 EMG 5 string bass HZ (the only cheap thing in the guitar actually but i intend to change them -they work great though-)
EMG afterburner
Custom made tulipwood electronics lid (buffed at a point to incorporate the depth of the afterburner,cause the body is thin)
Nitrocellulose hand-rubbed finish

what would you pay for the above?


----------



## HighGain510

theicon2125 said:


> holy crap is it just me or does that neck look really flat?



Yeah for real, it would blow for someone excited and wealthy enough to afford one of these to buy one only to find out they can't get on with the neck!  



vampiregenocide said:


> I could order three Carvins for that money.



Or conversely, if you're in the states you could buy 5-6 Carvins for that price!


----------



## Xiphos68

What kind of neck do those guys use?

That neck looks extremely flat compared to other 8's and even the Ibanez RG2228's.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Or conversely, if you're in the states you could buy 5-6 Carvins for that price!



Screw you.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> Screw you.



  I don't want to add to the dogpile on the price bitching train, but I am curious what Ibanez is thinking with the price on these. These are made in the standard Fujigen shop that the other Prestige models are built in, right?  I get that it's a sig model and somewhat "limited", but I'm wondering why IBANEZ feels it's worth the $4-5K upcharge from a 2228?


----------



## Decipher

HighGain510 said:


> I don't want to add to the dogpile on the price bitching train, but I am curious what Ibanez is thinking with the price on these. These are made in the standard Fujigen shop that the other Prestige models are built in, right?  I get that it's a sig model and somewhat "limited", but I'm wondering why IBANEZ feels it's worth the $4-5K upcharge from a 2228?


No they're being done by Sugi instead of Fujigen. They're still on the high end of the pricing scale I agree....


----------



## HighGain510

Decipher said:


> No they're being done by Sugi instead of Fujigen. They're still on the high end of the pricing scale I agree....



Hmmm not up to date on some of the other factories, is Sugi still in Japan? Higher-level quality than Prestige?  If that's the case I could see part of the reasoning I guess, but man still seems pricey for what is it, IMO of course.


----------



## tommychains

Ibanez wants $8000...

I could make my own very close to this for around 1500. That sounds doable compared to $8000. 

I could by a few cars with that.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but since MSRP is 7999$ for Meshuggah model and 3333$ for the Apex model, I can safely say that, if the Apex public price is 2499$, the Meshuggah will cost *5999$* to the public.

EDIT: already posted, sorry.


----------



## Monk

Photos courtesy of Rich @ Ibanez Rules. Thanks, Rich!


----------



## drmosh

guy in latvia said:


> ^ive got big hands, but short fingers. I own an RG2228 and the scale is perfect, however, I cannot imagine playing an 8 string with a larger scale, it would be overkill, just because of the width of the neck...



I may be misunderstanding you but what does scale have to do with neck width?


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Whoa.... just read the price. Ouch =*(
I could of shelled out $3000 but not 5-6k!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Good God it's so beautiful.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lern2swim said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive (aka Google is your friend)
> 
> "Fredrik Thordendal has built a soundproof coffer in which he puts a guitar cabinet and a recording microphone. That's probably the explanation to why he has been working for a year to record metal guitars in an apartment.
> The guitar Fredrik is using is an older model of Ibanez Universe with seven strings.
> 
> -It's the world's worst guitar, Fredrik exclaims. I totally hate it, but I have to play sevenstringed because it's so powerful to be able to reach a low B note. Earlier, I have been playing on V-guitars and I've been able to reach the highest notes perfectly. On the Ibanez, I often hit the guitar with my hand when I'm playing high notes on the high E-string. I'm always looking for a new sevenstringed guitar that's better, but it's hard to find one with a good whammy bar system."
> 
> Link: Thordendal interview from 1997 - Official Meshuggah Forum
> It's about halfway down in the interview.



Although I cannot rep you since I have exceeded the amount of rep for you at this time. Thank you for defending my post while I was away.


----------



## Monk

Any ideas as to why the back of the lower horn is rounded slightly? Is this for better access to upper frets or to prevent stabbing oneself?

On perhaps a related note, Rich said the guitar's edges are very sharp. No clearcoat; figures that the finish should wear off eventually. However, he says the guitar just oozes of Sugi quality.

Update: the case for the M8M is similar to the case for the RG2228, except a bit longer and narrower.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Damn the price is longer than its tag! I`m thinking there is gonna be a huge price drop, because I don`t think there are that many Meshuggah fans that have such money to blow on the signature model. I have to say that unless the price goes down, this signature may not be added to the Artist`s series.


----------



## Ben.Last

Iamasingularity said:


> Damn the price is longer than its tag! I`m thinking there is gonna be a huge price drop, because I don`t think there are that many Meshuggah fans that have such money to blow on the signature model. I have to say that unless the price goes down, this signature may not be added to the Artist`s series.



I don't there will be a price drop. It sounds to me like they're doing these as a special order type thing and only producing ones that are purchased. So, I doubt they'll need to lower the price to move stock.


----------



## Asrial

Lern2swim said:


> I don't there will be a price drop. It sounds to me like they're doing these as a special order type thing and only producing ones that are purchased. So, I doubt they'll need to lower the price to move stock.



There's a difference between offering a service noone can afford and offering a service people wants. 

I would've sold tons of stuff, gone overtime at my work and gone into debt (okay, maybe that's overkill) to get one... If the price was within the &#8364;3000 range. I can get a bloody CAR for those money!
I'm not saying this guitar isn't made out of pure sex, which it is, but there is a limit. It's as far as I can tell a rather simple finish, it requires less routing to construct, and less wiring too. Also, yes, the band will get some royalties from Ibanez for putting their name on a piece of gear. 
Comparing the price with the APEX100 (James Schaffer) signature at $3333 and the UV777 (Steve Vai) signature at $3466, along with the RG2888 at $2799, then that is a SERIOUS ramp up in price!
I simply can not fathom how the additional wood quality, craftmanship, integrity and royalties can add close to 5 grand to a guitars retail price when we are talking about solidbodied guitars.


----------



## larry

i bitched about the price earlier on in the thread. but, i can't help how appealing i find this
guitar. it feels alot like when i first discovered the rg7620, only more intense. ofcourse i was 
much younger back then. 

now i know alot more about custom guitars thanks to this forum. but
despite all that, i would still find it difficult to resist going into debt over this
instrument especially if i were able to try it. of all the namm 2012 releases,
i've been excited by this one the most-- and i'm not as deep into meshuggah
as some fans are. definately not enough to be deserving of one of their axes.

it is simplistic, but fuck it! i still want one. I know for a fact that i'm going to 
regret not getting one later on.


----------



## Churchie777

Who wants to go halves with me? We can alternate weekends and share?


----------



## MTech

Checked it out and played it...pretty nice but would never pay that. Also had somebody in the industry sayin there's only 1 factory makin guitars in Japan right now that there's been a lot of issues over there last 2-3years. Said that suji is defunct Ibanez guys from past factory or something along those lines. Heard some pretty interesting stuff that conflicts a lot of what you read/are told on origins of builds etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MTech said:


> Checked it out and played it...pretty nice but would never pay that. Also had somebody in the industry sayin there's only 1 factory makin guitars in Japan right now that there's been a lot of issues over there last 2-3years. Said that suji is defunct Ibanez guys from past factory or something along those lines. Heard some pretty interesting stuff that conflicts a lot of what you read/are told on origins of builds etc.



It says right on the Sugi website that most of the current builders are from Fujigen originally. 

Sugi Musical Instruments/About Us


----------



## Monk

IBANEZ M8M MESHUGGAH 8 STRING


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Monk said:


> IBANEZ M8M MESHUGGAH 8 STRING


 
If the Platinum is $6000 I can only assume getting an "Incoming Inspection" option would be significantly cheaper, as I've noticed he can charge as much as 40% more for the Platinum package. 

Still not cheap, but Rich is pretty well known for not selling things for as little as possible.


----------



## djpharoah

Played this guitar and was not really impressed. Let me restate that, not impressed for the $7999 MAP they are asking for it. Obviously street will be lower but damn.


----------



## Monk

MaxOfMetal said:


> If the Platinum is $6000 I can only assume getting an "Incoming Inspection" option would be significantly cheaper, as I've noticed he can charge as much as 40% more for the Platinum package.
> 
> Still not cheap, but Rich is pretty well known for not selling things for as little as possible.



Incoming Inspection is typically 40% off list price. I asked Rich if my quoted price was still the same; he replied "unless you feel like paying more.". 

Back in 2004, I purchased a KL Explorer for $6400 (exact specs as Hetfield's guitar used on Load/Reload). That was the most I have ever spent on a guitar; also the most I will ever spend on a guitar...and it was well worth it. IMHO, the M8M is a great deal for the quality/specs being offered. I commend Marten/Fredrik on not wanting a watered-down version of their custom instrument...then it would be another RG2228.


----------



## Krucifixtion

After seeing the pics and Ola's video from NAMM, I'm actually digging the Strictly 7 Solar 7 more than this. Even though it's just a plain black guitar. For the price M8M is way out of the question considering for the $6000 price tag I could get like 2-3 awesome guitars or like 2 awesome guitars and an Axe-FX. I really want a 7 string so I am debating getting a quote on basically a 7 with the same kind of specs as the Solar 7....just with a fixed bridge and different finish. Probably would be not even half the price of this guitar


----------



## SirMyghin

While it is definitely not worth the asking price, I would caution you to avoid the solar regardless kruci.


----------



## Krucifixtion

I'm not saying I want the exact Solar 7, but similar specs. I want a 7 and it seems like he builds some decent guitars for the price with features I can't seem to find with stock guitars. Why are you saying I shouldn't?


----------



## SirMyghin

His axes just don't measure up to good quality. They are lower than carvin on the chain, and we all know there is a lot of stuff available above Carvin. I would buy another carvin long before I test my hand with a strictly 7 again. The problem is most folks have never played a good guitar, buy one of his, then scream at the improvements... I have played similar quality MIK's, but they at least aren't priced at american labour (as they are not made here). The advent of CNC may have made it easy for many builders to enter the waters, but the work outside of the CNC is still lacking in those respects (even the routing I recieved was pretty awful). Felt like a kit, more or less, something you could get from Warmoth, but probably not as up to snuff. I would pony up a little more if you go the built axe route, it really won't be much long term.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Carvin is def an option for me. I priced out a 7 and that's exactly what I would like to pay. My friend has 2 Carvin 6's and the quality is nice. Thanks for the advice. These days it's hard to justify a $3000+ guitar since I'm not playing out too much and I have a lot of other bills to cover. One day I will go for it and get something truly awesome. For now a 7 in the 1-2K range will do be just fine.


----------



## mphsc

I got a quote from my Dealer in Memphis:

$1,000 deposit
Mail order: $5999
His Price: $5200

Starts shipping in May.

I could get a custom VIK 8 string for that.


----------



## SirMyghin

Krucifixtion said:


> Carvin is def an option for me. I priced out a 7 and that's exactly what I would like to pay. My friend has 2 Carvin 6's and the quality is nice. Thanks for the advice. These days it's hard to justify a $3000+ guitar since I'm not playing out too much and I have a lot of other bills to cover. One day I will go for it and get something truly awesome. For now a 7 in the 1-2K range will do be just fine.



I hear you, I would never tell someone not to buy a carvin, I have owned 2 and a bass, and kept one (just as I wasn't really jiving with the one). They are good quality beasts, and for their price, about the lowest quality I will accept (everything beyond them is pretty minor, for example a good plek is slightly better fretwork, etc). The one I kept is modded to the teeth though, very fun axe.


----------



## darkinners

I would love to buy this if it wasn't THAT expensive. 
$3000-$3500 would be reasonable. $5999 or even $7999 is crazy..for a production line guitar..


----------



## vampiregenocide

darkinners said:


> I would love to buy this if it wasn't THAT expensive.
> $3000-$3500 would be reasonable. $5999 or even $7999 is crazy..for a production line guitar..



It is a production guitar, but made to the standards of high-end customs. The only difference is you're not choosing the specs.


----------



## Ben.Last

Can you think of any custom shops that have done production runs where the guitars have still been this expensive?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lern2swim said:


> Can you think of any custom shops that have done production runs where the guitars have still been this expensive?



Alembic, Fodera, Status, F Bass, Zon, Fender CS, Gibson CS, B.C. Rich CS, and many more.


----------



## Ben.Last

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alembic, Fodera, Status, F Bass, Zon, Fender CS, Gibson CS, B.C. Rich CS, and many more.



Durrrr. Ok... so maybe I posted that from my phone without really thinking about it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Guitars of this price, production or not, are not an anomaly. Even MF/GC has well over 100 models over $5k. That's out of ~1800 guitars in total, going just by that, it means more than one in 20 guitars are in that price range. Add in guitars in the $4k range and that amount more than doubles.


----------



## Monk

More pics from Rich:


----------



## Animus

vampiregenocide said:


> Good God it's so beautiful.




A rose is a rose.... I think it looks like a dry piece of driftwood with some strings on it.  Seeing the closeup detail shots doesn't impress me in terms of $6k craftsmanship.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Animus said:


> A rose is a rose.... I think it looks like a dry piece of driftwood with some strings on it.  Seeing the closeup detail shots doesn't impress me in terms of $6k craftsmanship.


 
Can`t say anything other than those shots have too much light and its kind of distorting it`s clarity. I would try it, but unfortunatley there are no models so far to try out in Japan. There just arn`t any hardcore Meshuggah fans here that want to spend money on it


----------



## Dayn

Iamasingularity said:


> Can`t say anything other than those shots have too much light and its kind of distorting it`s clarity. I would try it, but unfortunatley there are no models so far to try out in Japan. There just arn`t any hardcore Meshuggah fans here that want to spend money on it


I do!

I just don't _have_ the money.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Dayn said:


> I do!
> 
> I just don't _have_ the money.


 
Sorry, I didn`t get that. What do you mean by "I do" ?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

He means he wants to spend money on it, but he doesn't have the money. "I do" was for "I do want to spend money on it."


----------



## Meshugger

I seriously think that we should discuss the details about the pricing a bit more. I feel that we haven't gone through all the details and possible angles yet. No photos or videos please, that's just distracting from the matter at hand.


----------



## Andromalia

vampiregenocide said:


> It is a production guitar, but made to the standards of high-end customs. The only difference is you're not choosing the specs.



I get what you mean, but choosing the specs is the point of paying so much in the first place imho. I have bought expensive guitars but when confronted with spending 3K5 on either a top end CS production mode from a big brand or going full custom I didn't hesitate one second to go full custom. I understand it's just a matter of opinion, but even a master crafstmanship guitar isn't worth 5K to me if all I get is a basic production shape with a basic finish, however awesome the fretjob can be.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Animus said:


> A rose is a rose.... I think it looks like a dry piece of driftwood with some strings on it.  Seeing the closeup detail shots doesn't impress me in terms of $6k craftsmanship.



That's why I like it aha. It's raw looking, especially after being played a bit like the LACS models Meshuggah have. They wear nicely.



Andromalia said:


> I get what you mean, but choosing the specs is the point of paying so much in the first place imho. I have bought expensive guitars but when confronted with spending 3K5 on either a top end CS production mode from a big brand or going full custom I didn't hesitate one second to go full custom. I understand it's just a matter of opinion, but even a master crafstmanship guitar isn't worth 5K to me if all I get is a basic production shape with a basic finish, however awesome the fretjob can be.



Maybe to you, but there are plenty of people out there who pay money for a guitar for other reasons. Be it a vintage strat or Les Paul (both of which you could get copied by a luthier to equally high standards) or a high end Ibanez such as this, some people just like a production guitar and will pat a lot for it. You don't always need to go to a custom shop for a high end guitar. If I had the money, I'd certainly think about getting this, but that's just because A. I love Ibanez B. I love Meshuggah and C. The specs seem solid to me. Hell, if I had the money to get a custom I'd probably get something similar to this anyway.


----------



## leonardo7

I forgot to ask the Ibanez reps at NAMM where this guitar is being made 

I did hold it and play it not through an amp though, and it felt light and seemed nice. I am getting one for sure!

Do we even have confirmation that they are being made by Sugi? It seems to make sense that it would be cause of the price but it still seems like speculation at this point. I haven't heard from anyone that they heard that it definitely is Sugi built! Has anyone heard that it definitely is?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> I forgot to ask the Ibanez reps at NAMM where this guitar is being made
> 
> I did hold it and play it not through an amp though, and it felt light and seemed nice. I am getting one for sure!
> 
> Do we even have confirmation that they are being made by Sugi? It seems to make sense that it would be cause of the price but it still seems like speculation at this point. I haven't heard from anyone that they heard that it definitely is Sugi built! Has anyone heard that it definitely is?



According to Rich Harris it is being built at Sugi. If there is anyone to be believed it is him.


----------



## jjgreene97

Gosh, man i saw this one going for about 6 grand 
here is a link, crazy price, ill just go get a custom shop esp, or a custom handmade guitar.
Ibanez M8M 8 String Electric Guitar - Black


----------



## ZXIIIT

The finish is NOT basic, I would compare it to a weathered look but has more depth to it, looks really amazing in person, real dark, eerie look.



djpharoah said:


> Played this guitar and was not really impressed. Let me restate that, not impressed for the $7999 MAP they are asking for it. Obviously street will be lower but damn.



How do you rate a guitar unplugged (especially at NAMM) ? that just seems useless without hearing it plugged in, but I can understand if it's because of the action, strings, or QC, which can be changed (to an extent)


----------



## 0 Xero 0

jjgreene97 said:


> Gosh, man i saw this one going for about 6 grand
> here is a link, crazy price, ill just go get a custom shop esp, or a custom handmade guitar.
> Ibanez M8M 8 String Electric Guitar - Black



The price and specs of this guitar have been discussed thoroughly in the last couple pages of this thread just so you know...


----------



## JP Universe

I specced out an ESP 8 string to my specs and it came out to $8500 AUD haha

Considering the guitar is built in Sugi, is a limited edition Ibanez signature model and an 8 string, i'm not surprised by the approximate $5000 US price tag. 20 pages in and we have 1 confirmed purchase?


----------



## Deadnightshade

vampiregenocide said:


> Hell, if I had the money to get a custom I'd probably get something similar to this anyway.




Consider doing so,as it'll save you a lot of money for the same level of craftmanship 



ZOMB13 said:


> The finish is NOT basic, I would compare it to a weathered look but has more depth to it, looks really amazing in person, real dark, eerie look.



No it's not basic,but I think no sane painter/luthier whatever would do it for more than let's say a total of 400 bucks maximum? (Just to clarify in case the discussion was about it contributing to the upcharge of the instrument.)





ZOMB13 said:


> How do you rate a guitar unplugged (especially at NAMM) ? that just seems useless without hearing it plugged in, but I can understand if it's because of the action, strings, or QC, which can be changed (to an extent)



That raises an interesting question as to what part of the price the player feels he pays for the sound,the aesthetics,the playability.


----------



## SirMyghin

ZOMB13 said:


> How do you rate a guitar unplugged (especially at NAMM) ? that just seems useless without hearing it plugged in, but I can understand if it's because of the action, strings, or QC, which can be changed (to an extent)



I rarely plug in a guitar when I am trying them out to see what I like, that is such a small part of the equation, and easily changed, I just don't care about it. If I am not jiving with it on a physical level, touch, feel, vibration, it just isn't going to be purchased by me.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Deadnightshade said:


> No it's not basic,but I think no sane painter/luthier whatever would do it for more than let's say a total of 400 bucks maximum? (Just to clarify in case the discussion was about it contributing to the upcharge of the instrument.)



They wouldn't, but Ibanez isn't 1 luthier, they have to repeat the process 1,000 times on these (or however many they are making) still expensive though :/



SirMyghin said:


> I rarely plug in a guitar when I am trying them out to see what I like, that is such a small part of the equation, and easily changed, I just don't care about it. If I am not jiving with it on a physical level, touch, feel, vibration, it just isn't going to be purchased by me.



I see what you mean, but you'll be playing it plugged in 95% of the time, why would the 5% matter more? what if the electronics are crap and you're too busy not caring about plugging it in to test it ?

I'll try out an electric guitar acoustically, and if I like the action, neck and bridge I'll plug it in and see how it works with me based on sound and whatnot, then decide based on that if I want it or not.

It's like buying a car based on just sitting in it at the lot, touching/feeling the steering wheel and brakes 

But, getting too off topic


----------



## Ben.Last

ZOMB13 said:


> I see what you mean, but you'll be playing it plugged in 95% of the time, why would the 5% matter more? what if the electronics are crap and you're too busy not caring about plugging it in to test it ?
> 
> I'll try out an electric guitar acoustically, and if I like the action, neck and bridge I'll plug it in and see how it works with me based on sound and whatnot, then decide based on that if I want it or not.
> 
> It's like buying a car based on just sitting in it at the lot, touching/feeling the steering wheel and brakes
> 
> But, getting too off topic



I don't think he's saying he would actually buy a guitar without plugging it in at all. I think he's just saying that, while electronics are fairly simple to upgrade (plus, there's going to be a bottom bar for how bad they'd be on any new Ibanez, anyway. I doubt this thing is going to come totally wonked) things like frets, neck feel, weight distribution, etc are not. It's not a matter of playing plugged in 95% of the time, it's a matter of playing it unplugged will give you an idea of 95% of the important factors of the guitar's quality.


----------



## dis89

Well, fuck, I personally see only one thing to do now with this guitar


----------



## XEN

dis89 said:


> Well, fuck, I personally see only one thing to do now with this guitar


Nicely done!


----------



## Iamasingularity

dis89 said:


> Well, fuck, I personally see only one thing to do now with this guitar



Cmon... Thats a bit harsh.


----------



## plyta

All this whining about high price of this awesome guitar is so funny, pointless and entertaining at the same time 

Leave your computer, enjoy some liquor and private time with your guitar (you could actually afford) instead.

Like this guy, he doesn't give a fuck his fly is open


----------



## TomAwesome

Lern2swim said:


> I don't think he's saying he would actually buy a guitar without plugging it in at all. I think he's just saying that, while electronics are fairly simple to upgrade (plus, there's going to be a bottom bar for how bad they'd be on any new Ibanez, anyway. I doubt this thing is going to come totally wonked) things like frets, neck feel, weight distribution, etc are not. It's not a matter of playing plugged in 95% of the time, it's a matter of playing it unplugged will give you an idea of 95% of the important factors of the guitar's quality.



That. I rarely plug in guitars when I'm trying them out. Playing a guitar without an amp lets me hear what the guitar itself sounds like while I'm also checking out feel, build quality, etc. If I like how a guitar feels and how it sounds on its own, then it shouldn't be difficult to find pickups that work well for it. I almost never leave pickups stock, anyway, so it doesn't make much sense to let my opinion of the guitar be swayed too much by electronics that I probably won't be keeping. I'd keep the M8 in the M8M, though. It's a pretty badass pickup.


----------



## guy in latvia

^one thing that i think people overlook. usually when trying out guitars unplugged you cant fully test out hardware. my friends got a gibson that wont intonate no matter what you do to it, and ive also played ibanez and ESP/LTD guitars that just wont stay in tune. these are things you notice best when plugged in.


----------



## Ben.Last

guy in latvia said:


> ^one thing that i think people overlook. usually when trying out guitars unplugged you cant fully test out hardware. my friends got a gibson that wont intonate no matter what you do to it, and ive also played ibanez and ESP/LTD guitars that just wont stay in tune. these are things you notice best when plugged in.



Which is why, again, he'd most likely plug in after finding one that he likes unplugged.


----------



## Monk

Here's a shot of the back.

Now, let's get back to talking about the price.

In fact, the less people that purchase the M8M...the more rare mine becomes.


----------



## EOT

While it is expensive, I'm pretty sure these are intended to be more of a collectors item than something you'd play at you're local bar venue. Not that you couldn't. I'd probably buy one if I had the money.


----------



## mphsc

EOT said:


> While it is expensive, I'm pretty sure these are intended to be more of a collectors item than something you'd play at you're local bar venue. Not that you couldn't. I'd probably buy one if I had the money.



Agreed. I got a quote from my dealer here in town, Martin Music - he sells tons of PRS - and posted it a few pages back. $5,200 or something like that. $1,000 to order.

I love the finish & control layout. Congrats Munk for pulling the trigger. Or better yet being in a position to pull it.


----------



## TomAwesome

These pictures hurt.  I've wanted one of these for years, and now that it exists, the price is keeping me away. I think it's great that they'll make these as if they were for Marten and Fredrik themselves, though. It just makes my wallet cry a little.


----------



## Ben.Last

What is up with the tip of the lower horn in that picture of the back?


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lern2swim said:


> What is up with the tip of the lower horn in that picture of the back?



A little reflective?


----------



## EOT

You need to see it from the side.

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2012/0048.JPG


----------



## Dayn

Mmm, I've always liked the backside view...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Lern2swim said:


> What is up with the tip of the lower horn in that picture of the back?



For fuck's sake guys , I hope you scrutinize the women you're gonna marry even half the way you scrutinize guitar pictures


----------



## Monk

Lern2swim said:


> What is up with the tip of the lower horn in that picture of the back?



I'm thinking it's to prevent stabbing yourself in the leg. Rich did mention that the edges on the guitar are very sharp.


----------



## Monk

Deadnightshade said:


> For fuck's sake guys , I hope you scrutinize the women you're gonna marry even half the way you scrutinize guitar pictures



Sadly, no...that's why I now scrutinize my guitars.


----------



## Quinny

Anyone know price/availability for these in the UK/EU?


----------



## Phrygian

Why the hell does it have two knobs? Meshuggah's LACS has a single volume.


----------



## Ben.Last

Deadnightshade said:


> For fuck's sake guys , I hope you scrutinize the women you're gonna marry even half the way you scrutinize guitar pictures



It looked fucking weird when I looked at it. Sorry, I'll never ask a question again for fear of you feeling that I'm scrutinizing too harshly. Enjoy your time on the discussion forum, NOW with less discussion.


----------



## astm

Phrygian said:


> Why the hell does it have two knobs? Meshuggah's LACS has a single volume.



I suggest you to check this video out. Marten guitars is identical to the one being sold.


----------



## SpaceDock

The neck just looks monstrous, I don't think I could even reach around that shit.


----------



## The Analyst

I think the price is a little steep, but it's not as ridiculous as some people are making it out to be. A lot of people are also neglecting the level of craftsmanship that is going into these; not only here, but a lot of other places as well. Sure, you can get a custom built with the same exact specs by a small luthier for less money, but to say you're are getting the same level of craftsmanship or better is a bit silly to me. Especially if you haven't even played this guitar. How would you know?

While I'm here I would like to congratulate Meshuggah on a well deserved sig. Past time IMO.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Lern2swim said:


> It looked fucking weird when I looked at it. Sorry, I'll never ask a question again for fear of you feeling that I'm scrutinizing too harshly. Enjoy your time on the discussion forum, NOW with less discussion.




I find the combination of your post and your under-title quite amusing 


There are already detailed pics around so anything weird about the design would have been long before discussed.

Also, the possibility of a minor craftsmanship fuckup that srewed the cosmetics is next to nothing,considering the price tag.Not one distributor would take the chance to show off a flaw in such a guitar.

Not to mention that such finishes possess artifacts (both in real life and/or at pictures),due to the procedure and the fact that to some extend you can see some of the wood grains.

These are the reasons I found scrutinizing the picture redundant,thus I made that semi-serious comment. 



The Analyst said:


> A lot of people are also neglecting the level of craftsmanship that is going into these; not only here, but a lot of other places as well. Sure, you can get a custom built with the same exact specs by a small luthier for less money, but to say you're are getting the same level of craftsmanship or better is a bit silly to me. Especially if you haven't even played this guitar. How would you know?





There is no magic in luthiery...For fuck's sake a visit to a reasonable luthier's workshop and having a talk with him can convince you...And certainly guitars don't play themselves when there's good craftsmanship,no matter who makes them 

It's out of the question that when emptying my walled by a significant amount (which in my book is way less that the sig price tag) ,I expect perfect execution and craftsmanship from anyone,be it Ibanez,be it any luthier. 

Good components+technical and construction knowledge+experience+attention to details are the things that lead to a perfectly made instrument that has the capabilities to give the best for what it's made for,in the hands of the player that is "compatible" with it.


The price tag does not necessarily reflect the actual level of craftsmanship,and in my book there is a certain limit to the fraction of the instrument price one can ask that refers to craftsmanship.Especially when it comes to a company that is thoroughly tooled up to minimize man-hours,and makes a guitar that doesn't have extremely specialized attributes.


That would be my opinion on the matter.In the end of the day, everybody controls his own wallet and what goes in and out.Much like the asshole sphincter.  


I believe the whole fuss is because most of us expected something different..Like a cheaper version with the same woods,prestige quality,with dimarzios,which then most would replace with lundgrens/BKP etc.


----------



## Ben.Last

Deadnightshade said:


> I find the combination of your post and your under-title quite amusing
> 
> 
> There are already detailed pics around so anything weird about the design would have been long before discussed.
> 
> Also, the possibility of a minor craftsmanship fuckup that srewed the cosmetics is next to nothing,considering the price tag.Not one distributor would take the chance to show off a flaw in such a guitar.
> 
> Not to mention that such finishes possess artifacts (both in real life and/or at pictures),due to the procedure and the fact that to some extend you can see some of the wood grains.
> 
> These are the reasons I found scrutinizing the picture redundant,thus I made that semi-serious comment.



My "under-title" is new. Someone was apparently butthurt by one of my posts. I was not, however, butthurt by yours. Mine was also semi-serious as I realized that you were simply misattributing a tone to my post that was not intended. It looked funny, not messed up, not a weird design choice, just... funny. I looked up close on my screen and it didn't look like simply a reflection. I didn't see anything in other photos, so I asked. Plain and simple. I wasn't asking in the context of, "OH MY GAWD!!! Dis gitarz soooooo expensiv. HOwz cood it be fucked up????" or anything like that. And it's not as though the progression of discussions on this board are exact and analytical and precise and things don't get repeated. Hence my snarky, but not angry reply to you. 

So, I hope that clarifies this incredibly minute point for you and for any sandy vaginas out there is.


----------



## MTech

The Analyst said:


> I think the price is a little steep, but it's not as ridiculous as some people are making it out to be. A lot of people are also neglecting the level of craftsmanship that is going into these; not only here, but a lot of other places as well. Sure, you can get a custom built with the same exact specs by a small luthier for less money, but to say you're are getting the same level of craftsmanship or better is a bit silly to me. Especially if you haven't even played this guitar. How would you know?
> .



Because many of us have checked them out...and still feel this way.... I didn't mind the neck on it though I was surprised the radius is 16 and not 20 but it's very comfortable. I wouldn't be raving over craftsmanship for $8000 guitar and everybody nit picks the custom luthiers on here but everybody neglected to look at the mill and fret job on this thing which is clear as day in the photos Rich took... needless to say I'd never pay $6k for something that came out like that.

As for the Sugi build I'm up in the air.. I think w/ them asking $1000 deposit then it probably is actually being contracted out to be built there and that's covering the actual costs to built and already giving them profit. I'd be more comfortable seeing photos of it (which for $8k they should include) but I still have in the back of my mind what I was told about all the big shops shutting down in Japan and everybody is building in Indonesia now.... but I still had somebody tell me ALL their guitars are Indonesian now and that if anything the NAMM piece is made at Sugi and that is it. I would hope that is not the case with this price..and I'm thinking the high price is because it now costs just as much to make guitars in Japan as it does in the USA now.

*I better make clear I'm saying that for the price this guitar should be flawless...and I as well as others find it incredible nobody has pointed things out that are pretty clear from the up close detailed photos*


----------



## The Analyst

Deadnightshade said:


> There is no magic in luthiery...
> The price tag does not necessarily reflect the actual level of craftsmanship,



Really?! Hurr durr. Thanks, captain obvious.


----------



## Ben.Last




----------



## The Analyst

MTech said:


> Because many of us have checked them out...and still feel this way....



Yeah, but there are a lot of folks that didn't check them out, and they're comparing it to (insert luthier here). Which is pretty funny.


----------



## Phrygian

astm said:


> I suggest you to check this video out. Marten guitars is identical to the one being sold.




Shit, i was wrong then. my bad! thanks for clearing that up  I just seem to remember seeing their eights with just a volume knob.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Phrygian said:


> Shit, i was wrong then. my bad! thanks for clearing that up  I just seem to remember seeing their eights with just a volume knob.



You must be talking about the Nevborns. They are retired from service:


----------



## Phrygian

Iamasingularity said:


> You must be talking about the Nevborns. They are retired from service:



yeah, and this one.






So i wasn't tooootally of


----------



## Iamasingularity

Phrygian said:


> yeah, and this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i wasn't tooootally of



I`m really confused....

Your original post concerned the fact that the production model had 2 knobs, while the one Meshuggah had didn`t right? Well.. Fredriks model is not for sale, and he uses Marten`s model much more often than his own. Infact the reason he uses Marten`s more often is the fact there isn`t a much of difference between the two other than the body shape. Fredrik also has another M8M that has a kahler bridge, and thats not on sale either...

I guess what I`m trying to say is that the thread is about the production model that both Marten and Fredrik use, not specific minor differences like knobs/bridges/body shape/etc. So while they may have various models, arguing that "this one has two knobs/this one has one" is pointless, because there is only one out for production, the M8M so far. I`m also thinking the reason only the RG version is out because its standard and bound to sell, be more appealing and sell more.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm pretty sure they have other LACS RG8's with single volume knobs?

Anyway, why the hell is there still debate over whether or not these are good, or whether or not the price is acceptable?!

They are as close as you'll ever get to a guitar exactly like the Meshuggah LACS 8 strings. Yes, they are expensive, but that's just how things are with these. You can either have one, or you can't. Think about the price for something as simple as a 2228. Now think about how many interesting and non-typical (of ibanez) features are on this guitar. Pickup, wood, finish, construction, scale length. Then think about the fact that it's much higher quality than most ibby stuff, being hand-made in a custom shop. This also accounts for the fact that they aren't available in huge numbers, making them exclusive and more expencive.

So if your life's mission is to have exactly this guitar, man up and save up for it. If not, don't.

So can we end the debate now? what the fuck is it with Meshuggah gear (especially about their fucking guitars) that has forumers so riled up every god damn time?! they're a band, and they play music. They use gear they like to do this. This gear is meant to do exactly what they want it to, and it does. Where's the mystery?!


----------



## Phrygian

Iamasingularity said:


> I`m really confused....
> 
> Your original post concerned the fact that the production model had 2 knobs, while the one Meshuggah had didn`t right? Well.. Fredriks model is not for sale, and he uses Marten`s model much more often than his own. Infact the reason he uses Marten`s more often is the fact there isn`t a much of difference between the two other than the body shape. Fredrik also has another M8M that has a kahler bridge, and thats not on sale either...
> 
> I guess what I`m trying to say is that the thread is about the production model that both Marten and Fredrik use, not specific minor differences like knobs/bridges/body shape/etc. So while they may have various models, arguing that "this one has two knobs/this one has one" is pointless, because there is only one out for production, the M8M so far. I`m also thinking the reason only the RG version is out because its standard and bound to sell, be more appealing and sell more.



I was wrong in my OP. I somehow figured that they had always had just the volume knob and nothing more - like on the iceman. So i thought it was kinda weird having a signature guitar that differed from the original and especially at that price point. 

I stand corrected!


----------



## Alekke

Iamasingularity said:


> You must be talking about the Nevborns. They are retired from service:



those nevborns were totally badass! too bad they don't use them any more.


----------



## gossong

Ibanez M8M Meshuggah

5444 Euro's in the Netherlands...


----------



## CloudAC

Isn't this what forums are for though? To discuss the guitars, including their specs and prices. Ofcourse, it'd be preferrable to not argue about it, because in the end it doesn't fucking matter, just buy the guitar or don't buy it. However I would still like to discuss the subjects at hand on whether they agree with things like the price or not.

Seeing the 6k really surprised me, I know it would be expensive but daaaamn! Im curious how well these things will sell considering in that price range, you could have almost any guitar you want really built for you. 

I know I would never buy it in that range, mainly because those specs don't suit me as a guitarist, even though im a huge Meshuggah fan. When I win my million pounds, (which should be any day now...) id probably just put it up on a wall and leave it there  

Is the price steep because its being made at Sugi, or is it because in the ERG side of things, everyone and their dog has been wishing for a Meshuggah sig? Ibanez you clever bastards...


----------



## CloudAC

EDIT: Double post... Site froze for a sec. 

EDIT: And my 800th post is a double-poster... fml.


----------



## Monk

M8M footage @ 3:32


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Love Meshuggah, but I will never buy this guitar, nor even consider it.
1.) It's overpriced
2.) It's a one-trick pony
3.) It has no real options or versatility to it.

Sorry...


----------



## RGA8

Wings of Obsidian: 

Spot on bro. I LOVE Meshuggah, they are pretty much the only metal band I like besides the classics but I WOULD NEVER buy this guitar. Freddy and Martin better be getting on a plane, flying to my house and showing me how to use this over priced guitar or I'm not shelling out the cash.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

this guitar is too much money!!! the corporate suits at Ibanez have gone too far! we need to occupy sugi and tell those top-notch builders who are bleeding skill all over this beast they they are greedy corporate puppets! power back to the people! 

its obscene to think that the amount of skill these men possess would ever be enough to translate to a guitar this expensive! 

OCC-U-PY! 

/sarcasm off


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RGA8 said:


> Wings of Obsidian:
> 
> Spot on bro. I LOVE Meshuggah, they are pretty much the only metal band I like besides the classics but I WOULD NEVER buy this guitar. Freddy and Martin better be getting on a plane, flying to my house and showing me how to use this over priced guitar or I'm not shelling out the cash.


 
I swear the I read somewhere that Freddy & Martin use 30" (or maybe it was 32"), but I know it was a pretty long neck. The 29.4" thing is new. Hmmm....

But thanks RGA8! I'm so glad someone understands this too!


----------



## Monk

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Love Meshuggah, but I will never buy this guitar, nor even consider it.
> 1.) It's overpriced
> 2.) It's a one-trick pony
> 3.) It has no real options or versatility to it.
> 
> Sorry...



1. If you've only ever purchased Squiers or other Chinese/Indonesian-made instruments, then yes.

2. Compared to a synthesizer, perhaps.

3. 8 strings x 24 frets not enough options? 48 more options than your average guitar.

Don't be...Casio appreciates the business.

In all seriousness, however...an instrument is nothing more than what you make of it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Monk said:


> 1. If you've only ever purchased Squiers or other Chinese/Indonesian-made instruments, then yes.
> 
> 2. Compared to a synthesizer, perhaps.
> 
> 3. 8 strings x 24 frets not enough options? 48 more options than your average guitar.
> 
> Don't be...Casio appreciates the business.
> 
> In all seriousness, however...an instrument is nothing more than what you make of it.


 
I've played PRS for years, and I can get so many tones out of them. Watch reviews and interviews of pros like Emil Werstler or Carlos Santana, they will agree with me that PRS guitars can achieve more tones than alot of the other guitar brands and manufacturers out there. (I am in no way advocating that PRS is the best, but I'm just saying that their guitars are damn good and very versatile.)

I'm just saying that the Meshuggah M8M sig. just isn't enough for me. Ok? I understand you all are super-freak-fanboys who love your bands and your guitars, but don't go around acting/pretending like you have some big balls over the Internet, ok? (You're not fooling anyone.)


----------



## EOT

Monk, amen brother

Just because it only has one pickup doesn't mean it is neccesarliy a "one trick pony". If you really need two pickups, get a guitar that has that.I have a guitar with very similar specs and it does everything that "I" need. It's quite a bit more versatile than I thought it would be. Its all in how you play it. 

But again, this is more of a collectors guitar. 

Btw, I'm not buying one of these. I can't afford it this year. I am a Meshuggah fan however and would love to have one. 

Big congrats to Monk for being able to get one


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

EOT said:


> Monk, amen brother
> 
> Just because it only has one pickup doesn't mean it is neccesarliy a "one trick pony". If you really need two pickups, get a guitar that has that.I have a guitar with very similar specs and it does everything that "I" need. It's quite a bit more versatile than I thought it would be. Its all in how you play it.
> 
> But again, this is more of a collectors guitar.
> 
> Btw, I'm not buying one of these. I can't afford it this year. I am a Meshuggah fan however and would love to have one.
> 
> Big congrats to Monk for being able to get one


 
Got'cha man. It's all personal opinion.


----------



## Thrashman

Noone ever complains on holdsworth sounding like a one-trick pony with his single humbucker guitars.


----------



## HRKofHOD

Thrashman said:


> Noone ever complains on holdsworth sounding like a one-trick pony with his single humbucker guitars.



That is a VERY good point!! I'd personally love one of these and would happily pay that much if I had it, which I dont, which sucks!


----------



## guy in latvia

Thrashman said:


> Noone ever complains on holdsworth sounding like a one-trick pony with his single humbucker guitars.



I'm willing to bet that at least half the forum doesn't know what a Holdsworth is


----------



## sell2792

Cool guitar, but yes it's clearly very expensive. Overpriced? In my opinion yes, but I'm sure it's extremely high quality, and spec-wise it's quite unique for an Ibanez. However, for $6,000 their are so many other options, and you could have pretty much any guitar built that you could ever imagine for that much cash. 

I'm not a fan of Meshuggah, I feel they're extremely overrated (please don't kill me SS!), but it's awesome Ibanez is doing this for them. At that price I can't imagine they'll sell too many, but I'm sure some collectors and die hard fans will buy up a few.


----------



## 7Mic7

Everybody complain but no one as actually test the guitar or even saw it in real life!


----------



## Mehnike

I held/touched/played unplugged in teh real lifes and I still believe it is overpriced! But really the finish and neck is awesome along with the open gear hip shot(Ithink) tuners. The neck definitely has a different profile from the 2228. More square and flat than rounded. If it was $2000 though I'd still wait a year till I could see them used... Still, one bad ass guitar. And I admit I'm a cheap skate.

I think it'd be cool to see a cheaper version with the same long scale and pup config. For that, I could see a lot of shuggarfans buyin one at $999.


----------



## Augury

Wow this thing is awesome. Maybe overpriced, but hey, this is a high-end product.


----------



## CombatWombat95

Someone might have already said it but its got a £5,499 price tag. But i seriously beleive that Ibanez would make more money if they made a cheaper version, with similar specs for around £1000. They would easily sell more £1k units than £5k units.


----------



## Andromalia

Except for the fact that people having 1K are already buying their Premiums/Prestiges if they like the brand.


----------



## JaeSwift

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've played PRS for years, and I can get so many tones out of them. *Watch reviews and interviews of pros like Emil Werstler or Carlos Santana, they will agree with me that PRS guitars can achieve more tones than alot of the other guitar brands and manufacturers out there.* (I am in no way advocating that PRS is the best, but I'm just saying that their guitars are damn good and very versatile.)
> 
> I'm just saying that the Meshuggah M8M sig. just isn't enough for me. Ok? I understand you all are super-freak-fanboys who love your bands and your guitars, but don't go around acting/pretending like you have some big balls over the Internet, ok? (You're not fooling anyone.)



Sorry, I just had to chime in here. It's pretty obvious that Santana and Werstler are going to ''agree with you''. They are endorsed by PRS and are in that sense, marketing tools. There's no way they would ever say anything bad about PRS in the press and that includes interviews/reviews. This goes double for Santana, who probably makes a healthy amount of $$ from all the Santana sigs that get sold. 

I'm not disagreeing with you, the Meshuggah 8 is definitely not going to be a very versatile guitar. The point is, not every guitar needs to be, not everyone requires versatility.


----------



## theicon2125

Im pretty sure we could order a Strictly 7 (or your choice of luthier) custom with the same pickup config, same woods, same finish and probably even the extended scale for around 3 grand. 

Dont get me wrong I love the look of this guitar, I think it's awesome that Meshuggah finally has a production Sig, but the price is just not feasible for anybody. I know that there are people who are hardcore fans that will buy it (some already have it ordered) but even if I had the money I wouldnt buy this for its original price. I would go get 2 or 3 customs with the specs I want


----------



## guy in latvia

a friend of mine was telling me that he read an interview where Marten said the signature model plays even better than his own LACS, so if thats true, you can expect a VERY high quality instrument. Long story short, if i had the 6k, i would buy it, since that kind of money is 7 months wage for me, not happening


----------



## jazz_munkyy

am i the only one sad that they didn't make the iceman 8? :[


----------



## EndOfWill

I love Meshuggah, and I love that its neckthrough.
The guitar is gorgeous and the scale must be amazing. 
But even if I happened to find $6000 laying on the ground, I still probably wouldn't buy it.
If it were $3000, MAYBE id save up, but even then it'd be a stretch.
Maybe i'll buy it when I win the lottery.


----------



## jazz_munkyy

im sure u could build a replica that is the correct scale for less than this


----------



## Ben.Last

jazz_munkyy said:


> am i the only one sad that they didn't make the iceman 8? :[



No. It's been mentioned a couple times within this thread. I've taken care of that particular issue for myself though.


----------



## electricred

There's not 6k in features there, and quality alone isn't going to be worth that much.

Strictly 7 (and many other companies) will build this guitar for a fraction of the price.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

How come this thread has degenerated back to the point it was when it was just opened?


----------



## drmosh

jazz_munkyy said:


> im sure u could build a replica that is the correct scale for less than this



holy shit really????


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Moshs sarcasm ftw


----------



## Ben.Last

Django said:


> How come this thread has degenerated back to the point it was when it was just opened?



Uhhh... Because there's been no new information on the guitar. So, there's nothing to do but to discuss the same points. That, plus new people entering the discussion adding their 2 cents.


----------



## leonardo7

I held the guitar at NAMM. It felt lightweight and looked sleek

I placed my deposit last month and there will be a NGD in May or June!

I know of a dealer who has already taken 5 deposits!

I honestly cannot think of a more well spec'd 8 string. The scale is good for an 8 string, the lightweight and bright woods are good for low tunings and well balanced by the warm tone of the rosewood fretboard. The Lundgren pickup is amongst the best. The fretwork is superb. The neck shape and all around specs are the result of years and years of worldwide use and touring as well as years and years of craftsmanship experience! The result is a far superior 8 string to all others! The quality of top Ibanez luthiers and Meshuggah's experience is undeniable! Get it straight!


----------



## Ben.Last

leonardo7 said:


> I honestly cannot think of a more well spec'd 8 string. The scale is good for an 8 string, the lightweight and bright woods are good for low tunings and well balanced by the warm tone of the rosewood fretboard. The Lundgren pickup is amongst the best. The fretwork is superb. The neck shape and all around specs are the result of years and years of worldwide use and touring as well as years and years of craftsmanship experience! The result is a far superior 8 string to all others! The quality of top Ibanez luthiers and Meshuggah's experience is undeniable! Get it straight!



The ONLY part of your post I'd disagree with is that this is THE best 8 string guitar available. Not because I doubt it's a great guitar, but simply because, like everything related to music, there is no BEST. What works for one person may not work for another. What works amazingly for one person, may only be "meh" for another.


----------



## Animus

Lern2swim said:


> The ONLY part of your post I'd disagree with is that this is THE best 8 string guitar available. Not because I doubt it's a great guitar, but simply because, like everything related to music, there is no BEST. What works for one person may not work for another. What works amazingly for one person, may only be "meh" for another.





Agreed. Personally I'd much rather have a Mayonez 8 string. Though I wouldn't kick the Meshuggah sig out of bed.


----------



## electricred

If someone wants to pay 3-4 times more for the same guitar that I had built for me, that's fine. It must be great having so much money to toss around.


----------



## ROAR

^We get it. The guitars expensive


----------



## EndOfWill

leonardo7 said:


> I honestly cannot think of a more well spec'd 8 string. The scale is good for an 8 string, the lightweight and bright woods are good for low tunings and well balanced by the warm tone of the rosewood fretboard. The Lundgren pickup is amongst the best. The fretwork is superb. The neck shape and all around specs are the result of years and years of worldwide use and touring as well as years and years of craftsmanship experience! The result is a far superior 8 string to all others! The quality of top Ibanez luthiers and Meshuggah's experience is undeniable! Get it straight!



I'm sure that it's a great guitar. If I could afford it, I would love to get it, features seem great. That huge scale must be amazing.

But I still can't justify the price.

I think they should've:
Made a version of a signature guitar thats EXACTLY the same as the artists' (like this one), but then made a more affordable version that doesn't have quite as many little fancy things that jack up the price.


----------



## electricred

theres nothing fancy on this guitar to jack up the price besides the names behind the build and behind the signature.


----------



## EndOfWill

electricred said:


> theres nothing fancy on this guitar to jack up the price besides the names behind the build and behind the signature.



Just as I said, I still can't justify the price. The majority of that pricetag is for the Meshuggah reputation, and the craftsmanship. 
But you can't say that there aren't some features that obviously bump the price up. 
A couple examples are the lundgren's, the neckthrough design, and the strap locks. All nice little bonuses, but wouldn't wreck the guitar if they weren't included. 

If they made a cheaper model it could have different pickups, they could make it bolt-on rather than neckthrough, and no strap locks. 

These are just three changes that would allow a more affordable guitar for fans that was still a good instrument.


----------



## Phrygian

EndOfWill said:


> Just as I said, I still can't justify the price. The majority of that pricetag is for the Meshuggah reputation, and the craftsmanship.
> But you can't say that there aren't some features that obviously bump the price up.
> A couple examples are the lundgren's, the neckthrough design, and the strap locks. All nice little bonuses, but wouldn't wreck the guitar if they weren't included.
> 
> If they made a cheaper model it could have different pickups, they could make it bolt-on rather than neckthrough, and no strap locks.
> 
> These are just three changes that would allow a more affordable guitar for fans that was still a good instrument.



That wouldn't be much of a signature guitar anymore though.


----------



## EndOfWill

Phrygian said:


> That wouldn't be much of a signature guitar anymore though.



Did you read my previous comment?
It would be a signature guitat if they made 2 versions, one with the exact artist specs (which would be considered the actual artist SIGNATURE), and then a more affordable version with watered down specs.
I think it'd be a smart move seeing that something like a Meshuggah guitar appeals to so many people, but obviously not everyone can spend $6k.
So making a decent instrument that was inspired by the sig, with different pickups, etc, and made to a lower degree of quality, and selling it for 2 to 3 grand, I feel like many people would buy it, making the consumers happy by being able to buy a meshuggah guitar without selling their car, and ibanez gains more customers they may not of had.

Just an idea.


----------



## Phrygian

EndOfWill said:


> Did you read my previous comment?
> It would be a signature guitat if they made 2 versions, one with the exact artist specs (which would be considered the actual artist SIGNATURE), and then a more affordable version with watered down specs.
> I think it'd be a smart move seeing that something like a Meshuggah guitar appeals to so many people, but obviously not everyone can spend $6k.
> So making a decent instrument that was inspired by the sig, with different pickups, etc, and made to a lower degree of quality, and selling it for 2 to 3 grand, I feel like many people would buy it, making the consumers happy by being able to buy a meshuggah guitar without selling their car, and ibanez gains more customers they may not of had.
> 
> Just an idea.



Sorry, I didn't read your previous post. 

I agree, I do think they could easily make an affordable version (sub-3k street price) without changing the specs that heavily, and just have it built at another factory or such.


----------



## EndOfWill

Phrygian said:


> Sorry, I didn't read your previous post.
> 
> I agree, I do think they could easily make an affordable version (sub-3k street price) without changing the specs that heavily, and just have it built at another factory or such.



No problem. And yeah, because like others have already said, the features of the guitar aren't that amazing. Make it a bolt on, and have it made in a factory and it'll probably cost
&#8531; of the price. I kind of wanna play one just to see how amazing the quality is.


----------



## Animus

EndOfWill said:


> No problem. And yeah, because like others have already said, the features of the guitar aren't that amazing. Make it a bolt on, and have it made in a factory and it'll probably cost
> &#8531; of the price. I kind of wanna play one just to see how amazing the quality is.



Mineaswell just get a RG2228 then.


----------



## EndOfWill

Animus said:


> Mineaswell just get a RG2228 then.


That's my plan haha.
But I mean for the people who want a Meshuggah guitar because its Meshuggah. Or someone that wants a 29.4" scale.


----------



## Sepultorture

expensive or no these are gunna go pretty quick, and i look forward to the ngd's


----------



## ZEBOV

electricred said:


> There's not 6k in features there, and quality alone isn't going to be worth that much.
> 
> Strictly 7 (and many other companies) will build this guitar for a fraction of the price.





electricred said:


> If someone wants to pay 3-4 times more for the same guitar that I had built for me, that's fine. It must be great having so much money to toss around.





electricred said:


> theres nothing fancy on this guitar to jack up the price besides the names behind the build and behind the signature.



Constantly bitching about it won't make you able to afford it. If you hate this guitar so much, then stop bitching about it and buy what suits you best. I can't afford this guitar neither, but I'm not bitching about it. Instead, I'll get cheaper instruments that are still high quality, like Carvin.
It's no wonder no one here likes you.


----------



## Sepultorture

ZEBOV said:


> Constantly bitching about it won't make you able to afford it. If you hate this guitar so much, then stop bitching about it and buy what suits you best. I can't afford this guitar neither, but I'm not bitching about it. Instead, I'll get cheaper instruments that are still high quality, like Carvin.
> It's no wonder no one here likes you.



i've had much the same thoughts of this guitar aswell, but i kept them exactly that, thoughts. i def agree, bitching will get you no where, and constantly bitching will get you neg repped


----------



## Ben.Last

Sepultorture said:


> i've had much the same thoughts of this guitar aswell, but i kept them exactly that, thoughts. i def agree, bitching will get you no where, and constantly bitching will get you neg repped



And getting neg repped will get you...


???


----------



## ROAR

OH MAN I CANT AFFORD THIS.

Anyways, on the megathread there was a new interview posted
and apparently this sig model sounds better than their original customs
hahaha I guess $6k let's you sound better than Meshuggah.


----------



## EOT

Lern2swim said:


> And getting neg repped will get you...
> 
> 
> ???



Butthurt?


----------



## ZEBOV

Lern2swim said:


> And getting neg repped will get you...
> 
> 
> ???



If you haven't already, take a look at all of his neg repped posts. There's a reason why they're neg repped.

EDIT: I see that he's from Tennessee. I wonder if he's from Memphis. With that attitude, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## EndOfWill

I'm pricing custom guitars right now, and I really like the finish on this.
What would that finish be called?


----------



## Phrygian

EndOfWill said:


> I'm pricing custom guitars right now, and I really like the finish on this.
> What would that finish be called?



Black stain, i believe!


----------



## Monk

Recent interview with Marten:

Tell us about your new signature guitar.

Our signature M8Ms are made by Ibanez. We just got them a while ago and they are modeled after the 8-string that we built with Ibanez. We didn't expect them to be quite as good as our originals, but man, they exceeded our expectations. They are actually a little bit better.

Interview: Meshuggah's Mårten Hagström on "Koloss" - Premier Guitar


----------



## Fiction

Local store has the price at $9,999 for Australians 

Ibanez M8M Limited Edition Prestige 8 String Guitar Meshugga Signature - New For 2012 - Musos Corner - Buy Online and SAVE


----------



## ockis23

I was just in my local shop the other day and was talking to the owner about the M8M's and found out that retail is going for 8 grand! I mean I love Meshuggha but seriously, my big question is, are the M8M's really worth 8 grand. I read the specs and still don't fully understand why they are retailing so high...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST LIKE 424233 PAGES OF THIS THREAD WERE TALKING ABOUT THE PRICE, YES IT IS EXPENSIVE, I WOULD SUGGEST PUTTING THE FOOD COUPONS AWAY AND GETTING A JOB.

OT, I'm stoked to see these start arriving


----------



## Fiction

Stealthdjentstic said:


> OT, I'm stoked to see these start arriving







Stealthdjentstic said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST LIKE 424233 PAGES OF THIS THREAD WERE TALKING ABOUT THE PRICE, YES IT IS EXPENSIVE, I WOULD SUGGEST PUTTING THE FOOD COUPONS AWAY AND GETTING A JOB.


----------



## Ben.Last

Stealthdjentstic said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST LIKE 424233 PAGES OF THIS THREAD WERE TALKING ABOUT THE PRICE, YES IT IS EXPENSIVE, I WOULD SUGGEST PUTTING THE FOOD COUPONS AWAY AND GETTING A JOB.
> 
> OT, I'm stoked to see these start arriving



Neither of these statements is more OT than the other.


----------



## ZEBOV

Stealthdjentstic said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST LIKE 424233 PAGES OF THIS THREAD WERE TALKING ABOUT THE PRICE, YES IT IS EXPENSIVE, I WOULD SUGGEST PUTTING THE FOOD COUPONS AWAY AND GETTING A JOB.



I haz j0b! $tiLL to0 expen$ive!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You know what I meant


----------



## guy in latvia

I work 3 jobs, its like 7 months wage for me, pretty much impossible to afford without a years worth of savings or taking a loan. still, would totally buy one if i could afford it!


----------



## AVH

These are shipping already, there's one at my distributor's right now.


----------



## Randy

PICS!


----------



## AVH

Sorry guys, my days of posting detailed Mesh info and pic stories on this site are over until the user's edit time-limit policy is changed from 48hrs to permanent...which is a shame because I'm going to their studio for a number of days later this month to do setups and fretwork on all the guitars before they head out on the UK/US tour. The following in-depth repair article will appear on my website shortly after that.


----------



## leonardo7

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry guys, my days of posting detailed Mesh info and pic stories on this site are over until the user's edit time-limit policy is changed from 48hrs to permanent...which is a shame because I'm going to their studio for a number of days later this month to do setups and fretwork on all the guitars before they head out on the UK/US tour. The following in-depth repair article will appear on my website shortly after that.



No idea what you just said. Also, you stated above that these are shipping already. I dont believe that. They arent going to be ready for 2-3 more months. The one you speak of may be the prototype or NAMM guitar?


----------



## Monk

Dendroaspis said:


> These are shipping already, there's one at my distributor's right now.


 
Sweet, hopefully mine will be coming in soon.


----------



## Monk

Dendroaspis said:


> The following in-depth repair article will appear on my website shortly after that.


 
Can't wait.


----------



## leonardo7

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry guys, my days of posting detailed Mesh info and pic stories on this site are over until the user's edit time-limit policy is changed from 48hrs to permanent...which is a shame because I'm going to their studio for a number of days later this month to do setups and fretwork on all the guitars before they head out on the UK/US tour. The following in-depth repair article will appear on my website shortly after that.



Whats your website? Id love to check that out


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> Whats your website? Id love to check that out



AVH Guitar Repair | Repairs and mods of most guitars and basses


----------



## MF_Kitten

i love all your repair/setup pic series, Allen. i actually LEARN things!


----------



## Xiphos7

When Tosin did clinics in australia not too long ago I asked the Ibanez Rep why they're so expensive, He explained it's because of the licensing fees. Both Hagstrom and Thordendall, plus Lundgren all get cuts from it. Getting a FF8 from Etherial guitars that will be better than the M8M... for < 3 thousand. Soooooo yeah ibanez can gtfo


----------



## Bigfan

MF_Kitten said:


> i love all your repair/setup pic series, Allen. i actually LEARN things!



We all do. Allen is pretty amazing. I'd love to be the guy's apprentice .

On topic: I will never afford one of these, but or those who can: , I'm sure that if you're going to buy a guitar for 8 grand it'll be worth it to you.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bigfan said:


> We all do. Allen is pretty amazing. I'd love to be the guy's apprentice .
> 
> On topic: I will never afford one of these, but or those who can: , I'm sure that if you're going to buy a guitar for 8 grand it'll be worth it to you.



The guy does wonders to guitars. My cheap strat clone is now an amazing axe, and is the best player i have right now!


----------



## Miek

I'd love to see what he could do with my LPR. Sounds like as good a reason as any to move to Norway.


Xiphos7 said:


> When Tosin did clinics in australia not too long ago I asked the Ibanez Rep why they're so expensive, He explained it's because of the licensing fees. Both Hagstrom and Thordendall, plus Lundgren all get cuts from it.


It sounds like a bit much for licensing fees, but I suppose it's a really niche product that won't sell that many products. Kinda makes sense, but I've got not idea as to the veracity of it. Anyone smarter than me want to chime in?


----------



## Monk

Per Tom at Ibanez, the M8Ms are still slated for May delivery in the US...although other areas could get them earlier.

Oh well...I have my RG to tide me over for now:


----------



## Monk

Update from Ibanez: Previously ordered M8Ms are expected to arrive in May. However, newly placed orders likely won't process until Summer.


----------



## Alekke

le moi


----------



## Monk

And now you must post a review.


----------



## Alekke

I only "dry-humped" it for 10 minutes and can say from what I experienced that it is a super hi-end instrument. Very easy to play, very "silky" yet just right amount of tightness to stay in tune when picked hard. 
29,4" scale is not that noticeable, I thought it would be huge, but it's not and the low action 009-070 string gauge fits perfectly.
Neck is nice and thin but not too thin as RGA8 as I recall. Finish of the neck is matte, as the whole guitar, so there is no sticking on it when playing with sweaty hands. Guitar is not heavy at all. 
I can only imagine the sound. I have similar specs. guitar (28.6" scale, Ash instead of Alder and Lundgren M8 very close to the bridge) and it sounds brutal and tight. This one can only be even better.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Tried it at this year's Musikmesse. Extremely unimpressed.

While it's surely a good instrument by itself, it doesn't offer ANYTHING more tone-wise than my Carvin DC800, which in my opinion has a better quality overall. Very very very overpriced guitar.


----------



## Sikor

I have also checked this guitar at Musikmesse.
Comfortable and not that heavy as I expected.

Very nice neck joint:


----------



## Monk

.
M8M footage starts @ 5:26
.
Love how the guy just rips the RGA8 out of the other dude's hands @ 6:30


----------



## RBadel

Nice guitar  but i will never pay 6000 $ for this :-( its disgusting!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone does realize that 6-string Sugi guitars, not Ibanez branded ones made by Sugi, go for around $4000 on their own, right? Just look on Ikebe, they have 4-string basses for $3800. 

Those are for pretty commonly spec'd instruments. One could only imagine the price increase for "out there" specs like 8-strings and 29.4" scale. Then you have Ibanez, distributors, dealers, and the artists getting a cut of cash too.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

Still want... Don't care what anyone say.


----------



## efx1138

It's interesting to compare the stats on this one and the ones Dendroaspis had covered in his thread from today. I'm thinking the differences I've seen so far have been the different bridge and perhaps more interestingly the single truss rod vs the dual on in the LACS models.

Do you guys think the latter will have a noticable impact on the instrument?


----------



## Bigfan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone does realize that 6-string Sugi guitars, not Ibanez branded ones made by Sugi, go for around $4000 on their own, right? Just look on Ikebe, they have 4-string basses for $3800.
> 
> Those are for pretty commonly spec'd instruments. One could only imagine the price increase for "out there" specs like 8-strings and 29.4" scale. Then you have Ibanez, distributors, dealers, and the artists getting a cut of cash too.






I think most people just compare their price to a 1000-series prestige and go "Hold on, this is way more expensive, this is a fucking robbery "


----------



## AVH

efx1138 said:


> It's interesting to compare the stats on this one and the ones Dendroaspis had covered in his thread from today. I'm thinking the differences I've seen so far have been the different bridge and perhaps more interestingly the single truss rod vs the dual on in the LACS models.
> 
> Do you guys think the latter will have a noticable impact on the instrument?



Just to clarify, only the Iceman's have dual truss rods - the M8M's have a single rod just as the original LACS's. The differences are obviously with the Edge III-FX8 bridge and some slight, minor difference in the finish and things like silver side dots. 

Trust me, the quality of the materials and craftsmanship is of _the best_ that Ibanez/Sugi can produce. They make the RG2228 and RGA8 feel toy-like by comparison. And after I played the public example at Musikmesse, and then later examined the first four prototypes at the studio for the archive, they are _exactly_ as intended. In fact, they're lighter and seem a tad more resonant to boot. Stellar instruments.


----------



## efx1138

Awesome, thanks for clarifying that! And thanks for the great article, looking forward to reading more of them.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

29.4" eh?
You know, short-scale basses start at 30"...


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

Don't start with the "why not play bass?" arguments!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> 29.4" eh?
> You know, short-scale basses start at 30"...



.....and baritone guitars have been built to 28" and 30" scales since the 50's, what's your point?


----------



## ROAR

I'm gonna go out of my way to post on a thread 
that contains something I will not buy.
Just reminding everyone that I will NOT be purchasing this guitar.


On a real note, if these sell well I wonder what the next step will be.
Surely not a standard production model that I'll see at GC which will have
been tuned/retuned/fucked in the ass with by hundreds of idiots
who played it through a Line 6 Spider combo and decided to then
go on forums and trash it.
Maybe an Iceman at 6k!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ROAR said:


> On a real note, if these sell well I wonder what the next step will be.



Likely a cheaper, less featured, more streamlines production model. That's what has happened to every other Ibanez Signature model that's sold well enough. The JEM, JS, PGM, etc. all had cheaper models after their sales hit a certain point, I don't see this being any different really. 

By my understanding Rich Harris has already sold a handful, so perhaps will sell enough to justify a cheaper MIJ or possibly MII model.



> Maybe an Iceman at 6k!



Doubtful, as even the guys in Meshuggah were not overly fond of their Iceman models.


----------



## AVH

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doubtful, as even the guys in Meshuggah were not overly fond of their Iceman models.



This used to be the case, but has changed recently...aside from the initial balancing issue which was rectified with a slight redesign on one of Mårten's (you'll see soon in the archive), Fredrik says in fact that his main original Iceman is actually one of the most resonant and best sounding 8's he has but...they also were poorly setup imo, being very stiff in the upper registers - particularly uninspiring for a lead player - and after I set them up properly (low, shreddy, and radiused) he was very happy (as was I!). So much so, that he's also bringing two of them on this Koloss tour.


----------



## SeductionS

Anyone a M8M for just $599,99?
mattsmusic.com: Ibanez M8M - Meshuggah Series Electric Guitar

Just saying


----------



## Phrygian

SeductionS said:


> Anyone a M8M for just $599,99?
> mattsmusic.com: Ibanez M8M - Meshuggah Series Electric Guitar
> 
> Just saying



Haha, I'd try ordering that, but i know they will see their mistake and stop the order immediately and expect the remainder be paid.


----------



## Razzy

Phrygian said:


> Haha, I'd try ordering that, but i know they will see their mistake and stop the order immediately and expect the remainder be paid.



You have no idea how tempted I am to attempt ordering it, lol. I have the money to try, lol.


----------



## brector

Razzy said:


> You have no idea how tempted I am to attempt ordering it, lol. I have the money to try, lol.



I put it in my cart and chickened out lol

-Brian


----------



## Razzy

brector said:


> I put it in my cart and chickened out lol
> 
> -Brian



Me too


----------



## SeductionS

Let's hope


----------



## Phrygian

Razzy said:


> You have no idea how tempted I am to attempt ordering it, lol. I have the money to try, lol.



Haha, tempting! Worst case scenario is you Get refunded the 599.99$ when they realise their mistake.


----------



## Greatoliver

But you're only saving $2000! 




Also, 26 pages about one guitar is amazing - only on ss.org


----------



## Sepultorture

wow holy crap, i wonder if it falls under one of those legal issues of paying for what was advertised lol, although this isn't walmart and this is an immensely huge mistake price wise, still i wonder if you pay in full and they renege you could take it to court. although that would def be a massively epic dick move on anyone's part lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Can no one scroll down a little?



> Product specs and prices subject to change without notice.
> Not responsible for typographical or pricing errors.
> © Matt's Music. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Razzy

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can no one scroll down a little?




CLEARLY I CAN'T!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can no one scroll down a little?



MaxOfParadeRainer >:|


----------



## HexaneLake

Thats sick. So simple....eyeraping.


----------



## Xplora

I'm confused. Was that 6000US? 

Sorry Fred, sorry Marten... your guitar isn't worth the money.... unless that is Meshuggah's personal guitar? Even then, the collectability isn't that high....


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Xplora said:


> I'm confused. Was that 6000US?
> 
> Sorry Fred, sorry Marten... your guitar isn't worth the money.... unless that is Meshuggah's personal guitar? Even then, the collectability isn't that high....



what a fresh new opinion on this guitar.


----------



## Ben.Last

Thrashmanzac said:


> what a fresh new opinion on this guitar.



What a fresh, new reply to an opinion on this guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What a fresh comeback. 










So anyone have any videos yet?


----------



## leonardo7

These haven't shipped yet. I heard that the first ones go out in May and the rest in June. I cant wait to get mine. I feel like its totally gonna be worth every penny for the quality and scale length alone. The tone on these things is going to be uncanny! Im only paying $1400 more for mine that it would cost to get an ESP Stef B-8. Its expensive and yeah im totally gonna have to sell a couple guitars I dont want to sell but theres really nothing else out there available with the quality and specs provided. Most companies wont even make a 29.4" scale guitar, and definitely not by May or June!


----------



## Tiger

The Armada said:


> Meshuggah should GIVE one to that guy that did the full cover of Catch 33.



That guy is me. But I would just sell the thing.  7 strings for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wtf tiger i havent seen you post in a while 0_o


----------



## Tiger

Yea man, I havent had a life since I joined the military. I just did 8 and a half semesters of russian in 11 months at DLI as part of my contract, Ive had no soul. I played a guitar once in the last year and a half, but my new agile and studio set up is changing that fast.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Tiger said:


> Yea man, I havent had a life since I joined the military. I just did 8 and a half semesters of russian in 11 months at DLI as part of my contract, Ive had no soul. I played a guitar once in the last year and a half, but my new agile and studio set up is changing that fast.



Oh ok good to hear, I left you a visitor message a few months ago wondering if you were even still alive but no response


----------



## Tiger

Haha I see that Ive got a few notifications flashing. Things are good man, Ive got a daughter on the way and lets just say Im getting exactly what I wanted out of the Navy.


----------



## AVH

I wonder when (or if) Ibanez will ever correct the 29.4" scale typo...


----------



## MF_Kitten

Dendroaspis said:


> I wonder when (or if) Ibanez will ever correct the 29.4" scale typo...



Are they also using a different way of measuring it for these guitars? from strings exiting the nut to the 12th fret X2 VS all the way to the furthest intonation point (30.5"?). i assume the standard 25.5" scale is measured using the first method then, and that you can intonate the strings further out?

I mean, if you have an inch of intonation space then obviously 30.5" is doable to make out the last measurement.


----------



## AVH

MF_Kitten said:


> Are they also using a different way of measuring it for these guitars? from strings exiting the nut to the 12th fret X2 VS all the way to the furthest intonation point (30.5"?). i assume the standard 25.5" scale is measured using the first method then, and that you can intonate the strings further out?
> 
> I mean, if you have an inch of intonation space then obviously 30.5" is doable to make out the last measurement.



The "scale length" is going to be dictated by the fret placement measurements (and vice-verse), not necessarily by where the saddles are, as they will change (intonate) under different tunings and gauges. 

So..to reiterate again from my article: The scale length is determined by the measurement from the upper terminal end of the string's vibration point (where the string meets at the nut) to the center of the 12th fret (1st octave) - and then doubling that measurement. In this case, and as with most of the LACS customs (incl. the new M8M signature's) it measures as 37.5 cm X 2 = 75 cm, or exactly 29.52750" scale to be precise. Which can be rounded off to calling it basically 29.5 - not 29.4", if we really want to be anal about it...but close enough though  

And that, when using this measurement method, is what your actual "scale length" is.


----------



## Monk

Xplora said:


> I'm confused. Was that 6000US?
> 
> Sorry Fred, sorry Marten... your guitar isn't worth the money.... unless that is Meshuggah's personal guitar? Even then, the collectability isn't that high....



My $0.02: Based on my discussions with some of the guys at Hoshino USA, there are 2 main reasons why the M8M is being made by Sugi Guitars: 1) the guys wanted a faithful re-creation of their LACS instrument, 2) the demand isn't expected to be high enough to warrant a full on Fujigen production run. From what I've read in the Ibanez Untold Story book, Fujigen is all about quality while being cost-effective. An 8-string, neck-thru, 29.5 inch scale guitar with a transparent finish is not cost-effective. I would imagine that Ibanez would have to make and sell hundreds of these guitars to turn any sort of profit. By going with Sugi, Ibanez can insure that they make a profit on each instrument while staying true to the LACS design. If you really want one, there it is. If not, no sweat off Ibanez's back. Also, by making each guitar as it's ordered, Ibanez can rest assured that these guitars won't end up sitting unsold at a warehouse to be sold at a lower price, which is a smart move from a business standpoint.


----------



## Monk

New pics from J-Guitar.com:


----------



## ROAR

Looks pretty flawless. I diggggg.
Can't wait to see some more hate on this,
I love laughing at these goons


----------



## bob123

While this is a completely badass guitar in every measure of the word... can someone elucidate why it is so expensive? I know its been beaten to death, but I still just dont see why its so god damn expensive...


----------



## xCaptainx

Monk on the previous page pretty much hit the nail on the head re: pricing.


----------



## Monk

Another thought: for all intents and purposes, this is Ibanez essentially opening the doors to the custom shop...for Meshuggah fans. If the M8M fails, I wouldn't expect to see it in the 2013 catalog. If it succeeds, I can see Ibanez expanding the signature line and opening the doors to future custom one-offs (Dino Cazares sig, anyone?).


----------



## Monk

bob123 said:


> While this is a completely badass guitar in every measure of the word... can someone elucidate why it is so expensive? I know its been beaten to death, but I still just dont see why its so god damn expensive...



In short:

Handmade in a little shop with a staff of 5 people; no CNC
Features an imported pickup that's also handmade
Features a really long 5-piece neck with 2 body wings under a transparent finish (read: wood has to feature good visual appeal; not just any 7 scraps will do)

Now, add the labor cost, artist royalties, dealer markup, and yen to dollar exchange rate.


----------



## leonardo7

Monk said:


> New pics from J-Guitar.com:



Wicked looking 8 string right there! I should have mine in about a month or two


----------



## TankJon666

Thats a proper tidy guitar. Odd scale length but meh. Shame I can't afford one. An 8 string Iceman would have been more awesome ...although I couldn't afford that either.


----------



## Manhell

leonardo7 said:


> Wicked looking 8 string right there! I should have mine in about a month or two



Hate you...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Those tuners look really really badass


----------



## guitargeorge1

8000


----------



## knuckle_head

I meet with Dick on Wednesday - I hope to be able to ask about the 8s.

What questions do any of y'all want answered from the band?


----------



## Monk

Just got an update from Ibanez:

1. The M8M comes with a case and a set of allen wrenches; that's it. (no COA or other cool stuff)

2. The first shipment of M8Ms is now due to arrive in late July due to production delays.

Sad panda is sad.


----------



## sell2792

Again, awesome guitar, but no guitar is worth this much money, at least to me. When someone gets one I'd love to see more pics and hear it and about it more. I just wish Ibanez would make some more neck through RG's (RGT)!!


----------



## SYLrules88

^ditto.


----------



## Sepultorture

sell2792 said:


> Again, awesome guitar, but no guitar is worth this much money, at least to me. When someone gets one I'd love to see more pics and hear it and about it more. I just wish Ibanez would make some more neck through RG's (RGT)!!



RGT Prestige version would be sick


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

guitargeorge1 said:


> 8000



Reading


----------



## Seventhwave

Monk said:


> Just got an update from Ibanez:
> 
> 1. The M8M comes with a case and a set of allen wrenches; that's it. (no COA or other cool stuff)
> 
> 2. The first shipment of M8Ms is now due to arrive in late July due to production delays.
> 
> Sad panda is sad.



Ugh... delays.  Hate delays! lol


----------



## knuckle_head

The band's tech has high praise for the guitars Meshuggah is touring with fwiw


----------



## trickae

can you give us more details? Like what is it about it that warrants that price tag? I think its due to the limited demand. Of course Ss.org is going crazy about this - but we represent a minute market in the overall demand for guitars. For those looking for a 6 string may be in the thousands, while those looking specifically for the meshuggah 8 string sig - may be a handful of tens - at most say a hundred. To get the Sugi factory to build these is like getting ferrari to mass produce a car that only a few can afford.


----------



## trickae

knuckle_head said:


> The band's tech has high praise for the guitars Meshuggah is touring with fwiw



Dude can you get more details from them guitar tech? How does that neck through feel?


----------



## GXPO

Monk said:


> My $0.02: Based on my discussions with some of the guys at Hoshino USA, there are 2 main reasons why the M8M is being made by Sugi Guitars: 1) the guys wanted a faithful re-creation of their LACS instrument, 2) the demand isn't expected to be high enough to warrant a full on Fujigen production run. From what I've read in the Ibanez Untold Story book, Fujigen is all about quality while being cost-effective. An 8-string, neck-thru, 29.5 inch scale guitar with a transparent finish is not cost-effective. I would imagine that Ibanez would have to make and sell hundreds of these guitars to turn any sort of profit. By going with Sugi, Ibanez can insure that they make a profit on each instrument while staying true to the LACS design. If you really want one, there it is. If not, no sweat off Ibanez's back. Also, by making each guitar as it's ordered, Ibanez can rest assured that these guitars won't end up sitting unsold at a warehouse to be sold at a lower price, which is a smart move from a business standpoint.


 
For those who didn't read it. It's a fairly astute observation and a lot of people are asking..


----------



## Monk

Reposted from the General Music Discussion forum:



Thanks to cfrank.


----------



## JazzandMetal

I love the looks. I want some more pics and vids.


----------



## knuckle_head

trickae said:


> Dude can you get more details from them guitar tech? How does that neck through feel?



I got to lay hands on both of them - they feel great! He and I had only a couple of minutes to talk, but I got to lay them across my lap (Dick's Dolphin too - but that's a different forum). Action across and up and down the neck is sweet and quick. The heel gives ready high access.


----------



## sloafmaster

Ordered mine today, estimated arrival is now late october - ouch! They must be slammed.


----------



## leonardo7

sloafmaster said:


> Ordered mine today, estimated arrival is now late october - ouch! They must be slammed.



Hey Im still gonna owe over 4K once mine is ready. Im OK with waiting


----------



## chromaticdeath

a local guitar shop is selling them for around $8,000. says the retail is 9k


----------



## simonXsludge

There was a review in Germany's Gitarre & Bass Magazine, which is the most famous and best selling guitar magazine over here. Their verdict was that, although of great quality, the price point is hardly reasonable.

I'm not here to discuss the price again, just thought it was an interesting review. I have yet to lay my hands on one to judge, but I couldn't afford one anyways.


----------



## chromaticdeath

I agree, in Australia you can pick up an LTD H-208 for under $600 which i have on the way, not the best on the market but good enough for what i want it for


----------



## Francis978

At the NAMM show I believe the list price was around 9 grand. As badass as the guitar seems, I don't know if such a price is reasonable. That'sjust my opinion though


----------



## Danukenator

"Hey D00ds I like think this costs too much! I'lll stick with ma agile!"

-People who didn't read the whole thread


----------



## Francis978

I admit I didn't read the whole thread, I don't have an agile though XD 

I just don't know about a 9 thousand dollar guitar, but I will admit its sexy and has quality shit in it


----------



## Danukenator

Francis978 said:


> I admit I didn't read the whole thread, I don't have an agile though XD
> 
> I just don't know about a 9 thousand dollar guitar, but I will admit its sexy and has quality shit in it



There have been a thousand comments like yours at this point, I wasn't just pointing yours out.


----------



## bob123

Monk said:


> Reposted from the General Music Discussion forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to cfrank.




Gotta love that "neck thru constraction" at 2:28 ..... -.-


----------



## knuckle_head

bob123 said:


> Gotta love that "neck thru constraction" at 2:28 ..... -.-



Damn fine English for a Swede . . .


----------



## Ben.Last

Danukenator said:


> There have been a thousand comments like yours at this point, I wasn't just pointing yours out.



And just as many like yours.


----------



## Ultraussie

That's gonna cost a bundle!
Looks pretty nice, although I personally wouldn't use a passive pickup on a 7 or 8 string, just my preference.
Its got a longer scale length than the other ibby 8 strings which is a plus.


----------



## MF_Kitten

knuckle_head said:


> Damn fine English for a Swede . . .



actually his english was immaculate, the error was in the spelling in the text shown on the bottom of the video. So Ibanez did the spelling error!


----------



## bob123

knuckle_head said:


> Damn fine English for a Swede . . .




What does him being swedish matter for english subtitles? lol


----------



## shawnperolis

The guitar looks pretty badass, but I've never really understood throwing down thousands of extra dollars for a guitar with someone else's name on it. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Philligan

shawnperolis said:


> The guitar looks pretty badass, but I've never really understood throwing down thousands of extra dollars for a guitar with someone else's name on it. Maybe it's just me though.



Their name isn't on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shawnperolis said:


> The guitar looks pretty badass, but I've never really understood throwing down thousands of extra dollars for a guitar with someone else's name on it. Maybe it's just me though.



It's a hand-made instrument made in Ibanez's custom shop that is limited to 100 pieces, possibly using the best materials, hardware, and pickups you can get that the two guys wanted. I don't expect this thing to hit the shelves at a Prestige price point.


----------



## ROAR

Can't afford it. Guess I'll buy 9 Agiles instead


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> made in Ibanez's custom shop that is limited to 100 pieces



Nope. 

It's made at Sugi, which is not owned or operated by Ibanez, and two dealers have already confirmed that this is not set to a limited number, but available to order only for only as long as Ibanez offers it.


----------



## Ambit

That guitar is beautiful, I still think that I'd go for a much cheaper 8 string, and if I WAS going to spend 8-9k, it would be on a custom guitar.


----------



## leonardo7

Its amazing that so many people believe the rumor that this guitar costs $8000


----------



## axxessdenied

leonardo7 said:


> Its amazing that so many people believe the rumor that this guitar costs $8000



It's like $6k.. + taxes on that. Close enough


----------



## leonardo7

I lucked out getting mine for $5200 then.


----------



## fonz518

HI guys I joined last year but this will be my first post, I think 5200 is a great price especially if its gonna be an authenthic LACS not MIJ Prestige that would be rediculous. Any ways I mean Gibson les paul custom is like 3800 almost 4k thats not that far away from 5200 or at the most 6000.


----------



## TomAwesome

Again, it's not LACS; it's Sugi Japan. Also, there's a huge difference between $3800 and $6k.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TomAwesome said:


> Also, there's a huge difference between $3800 and $6k.



I don't know about "huge", if you're in a financial situation where dropping $3800 all at once on a luxury item is totally fine, dropping $2200 more (or $1400 more such as Alain) usually isn't a more significant hardship. 

Of course, I guess there are folks out there looking to eat ramen for a year and sell their car for one.


----------



## fonz518

soooooory didnt know that its not a LACS im not gonna shift thru 28 billion pages, anyways I would still buy this guitar if I had the extra cash. People, build some credit, earn and save money. how do u think people buy houses, cars and appliances.


----------



## Seventhwave

fonz518 said:


> how do u think people buy houses, cars and appliances.



Whining about it??


----------



## shawnperolis

I definitely wouldn't take out a loan to buy a guitar... School, car, and credit cards are too much as is it. hahaha


----------



## AVH

If you haven't see the update on the General forum, you may want to have a look here too 

The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## da771

Dendroaspis said:


> If you haven't see the update on the General forum, you may want to have a look here too
> 
> The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair



SPASIBO, THANKS MAN


----------



## Rorschach

Dendroaspis said:


> If you haven't see the update on the General forum, you may want to have a look here too
> 
> The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair



Made my day when I saw that you´ve updated the archive.
Thanks for the work put into this, man


----------



## leonardo7

I just got word that some of these might start to roll out in 2-3 weeks If things stay on schedule


----------



## Metalrulz

I Want the Iceman! Possibly with the floyd rose? That'd Be sick!


----------



## Philligan

Dendroaspis said:


> If you haven't see the update on the General forum, you may want to have a look here too
> 
> The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair





I've been looking forward to this since you posted the repairs page.


----------



## Jason Spell

Dendroaspis said:


> If you haven't see the update on the General forum, you may want to have a look here too
> 
> The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair



This is incredible. Thanks!


----------



## Monk

New pics:

http://www.gitarrebass.musikmachen....z-M8M-Meshuggah-Signature-E-Gitarre-E-Gitarre



























Hopefully, just a few more weeks to NGD.


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I'd imagine it being at the very least 2899$.
> 
> It's really a one trick pony though...



try $6,000 lol


----------



## Decline Of Society

If I had a spare 6000&#8364; lying around, i'd order one in a heart beat. 
But realistically, i'd rather buy a second hand Land Rover instead for that kind of money.

Every time someone would see you with that guitar, they would think you are the biggest tool in the world.


----------



## Seventhwave

Decline Of Society said:


> Every time someone would see you with that guitar, they would think you are the biggest tool in the world.



I have a feeling this group is primarily going to consist of folks who wish they could afford one themselves and are envious of those that can.


----------



## Decline Of Society

Seventhwave said:


> I have a feeling this group is primarily going to consist of folks who wish they could afford one themselves and are envious of those that can.



Absolutely. 

Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have this guitar. Im a massive Meshuggah fan. But i'd be a bit shy to play it on YT videos or live because everyone would just know I'm a fanboy and spent stupid money on the guitar.

If it were 1000 or there about, i'd buy it...but not 6k


----------



## bob123

Cleanest control cavity I have EVER seen hahaha That said, I wonder why they made it so god damn big???  Thats a LOT of extra wood they chunked out for no good reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That cavity is still small compared to S7G's swimming pool route.


----------



## Seventhwave

Decline Of Society said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have this guitar. Im a massive Meshuggah fan. But i'd be a bit shy to play it on YT videos or live because everyone would just know I'm a fanboy and spent stupid money on the guitar.
> 
> If it were 1000 or there about, i'd buy it...but not 6k



I can see that, but at the same time... who cares what people on YouTube think? Especially those that are only focused on what guitar you're playing and how much you spent on it? If you enjoy it, fuck them. 

Most of the twits that post those types of comments on YT would find something else to complain about if you weren't playing a $6k guitar anyway


----------



## JamesM

Decline Of Society said:


> Every time someone would see you with that guitar, they would think you are the biggest tool in the world.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah seriously. If people have money let them spend it


----------



## Decline Of Society

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah seriously. If people have money let them spend it



No. You can't. Because I said so.


----------



## pink freud

bob123 said:


> Cleanest control cavity I have EVER seen hahaha That said, I wonder why they made it so god damn big???  Thats a LOT of extra wood they chunked out for no good reason.



Semi-Hollow, brah


----------



## Monk

Sweet. Jesus.


----------



## ROAR

that video is just so awkward.


----------



## mphsc

Congrats DUDE.


----------



## Monk

Not mine...wish it was, tho.


----------



## purpledc

Seriously? at $6000 street I will never EVER claim that PRS guitars are overpriced. I totally understand that its a unique guitar, limited production and that it will share virtually no DNA with other guitars in the ibanez arsenal in which the price could be lowered. But I really dont see many of these ending up in the hands of the average person. I really do hope that they decide to offer a "premium" variant at some point. I just think they would have made a killing with these if they were priced under $2500 list. But at $6000 I would just go full custom. And Im sure many will.


----------



## Monk

One of my co-workers (also a guitar player of many years) watched the video and mentioned to me that you could easily tell the difference between the M8M and RG2228 just by looking at them. He said the RG2228 looked like it was just stamped off the assembly line whereas the M8M looked like it was "forged" by hand. I didn't notice it at first, but I'd have to agree. The M8M, IMHO, is one of the most organic-looking instruments I've ever seen. Almost biomechanical.


----------



## leonardo7

Monk said:


> Sweet. Jesus.




Why dont I see side dots on every fret? Around 3:18. I didn't catch that detail when I checked out this guitar at NAMM.


----------



## Seventhwave

The markers appear to be where they should be. Perhaps the camera/guitar angle and maybe big spacing between frets is making it look like the markers are misplaced...


----------



## Seventhwave

Ibanez M8M

Here he is playing it. Looks like he's in Japan (probably why he has his already! )


----------



## Danukenator

Holy hell, that sustain is amazing. It's almost organ like.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

When I first heard it, I though it sounded like a cello. Do want.


----------



## Monk

Just talked to my dealer; I should have my M8M in a week if all goes well.

Hell. Yes.


----------



## Seventhwave

Monk said:


> Just talked to my dealer; I should have my M8M in a week if all goes well.
> 
> Hell. Yes.



Nice!

I was told the first ones were expected in PA (Ibanez) on the 16th so long as they didn't get stuck in customs. Guess they didn't!


----------



## musicaldeath

Honestly, after watching that video, the sound is amazing. That guitar just has a raw, visceral look to it, I love it. If I had the $$ to drop on it, I would. That being said, I don't. So I will just drool over pictures of it.


----------



## Decipher

Sounds pretty nice from the video. I would still love to get one if I had the scratch available.


----------



## Monk

Guitar has been inspected and is now in-transit...NGD on the way.


----------



## kruneh

That looks...short 
Guess they made it right though 

Waiting for your NGD, looks classy man!
I´m really tempted to go for one myself.


----------



## Seventhwave

Grats Monk, looks very cool 

I'm told mine shipped Wednesday, I should have it early next week.


----------



## MF_Kitten

kruneh said:


> That looks...short
> Guess they made it right though
> 
> Waiting for your NGD, looks classy man!
> I´m really tempted to go for one myself.



notice how the neck and bridge are placed far enough into the body to put the strap button at the 12th fret? that makes the difference in scale length look and feel smaller.


----------



## Monk

Seventhwave said:


> Grats Monk, looks very cool
> 
> I'm told mine shipped Wednesday, I should have it early next week.



Same to you, make sure to post pics when you get it.


----------



## leonardo7

In Stock here:

IBANEZ M8M - MESHUGGAH SIGNATURE MODEL 2012 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Seventhwave

Showed up yesterday... haven't spent a whole lot of time with it yet. This is the first Ibanez I have had since 1989 or so and also my first 8. The build quality is top notch. But heh wtf do you expect given the price point I guess.

Enough blah blah... here's some pics. Gonna go jam on it a bit


----------



## craigny

I wish they made the Iceman version that the guys have...those are SICK!! But these are nice too lol. It's beautiful.


----------



## kruneh

Very cool, thanks for posting 
That is actually THE one pictured on the drumcity-site.

Oh yeah btw, I have one on order too


----------



## leonardo7

I just noticed that too, that its the exact one from the DCGL site! He said he got 5 of them in. Congrats!


----------



## jbard

Grats! That guitar just looks solid as fuck.


----------



## B C

Grats! Interesting to hear some DIs of this monster


----------



## Monk

Awesome guitar, congrats!

Mine comes in tomorrow.


----------



## Danukenator

I have a feeling that if these guitars sell out and Meshuggah remains a popular, a similar run for the beloved Icemen may be possible. If it happens, it will be a few years.


----------



## da771

B C said:


> Grats! Interesting to hear some DIs of this monster



PLEASE


----------



## HighGain510

Interesting that they went with one truss rod instead of two for this one?


----------



## knuckle_head

HighGain510 said:


> Interesting that they went with one truss rod instead of two for this one?



There is roughly the same tension on these as are on standard 4 string basses - most basses have only one truss rod. One is more than up to it I suspect.


----------



## MetalBuddah

You are lucky you live on the other side of the country from me 

Happy NGD


----------



## Seventhwave

Thanks everyone. It's a great guitar and a lot of fun to play. Unfortunately, I don't have the means to record anything at the moment.


----------



## Ben.Last

knuckle_head said:


> There is roughly the same tension on these as are on standard 4 string basses - most basses have only one truss rod. One is more than up to it I suspect.



In most cases, one truss rod seems to work out fine. Dual truss rods have more to do with keeping the tension even across a wide neck than with just the tension in general. Hence most 4 string basses only having one; the board on most 4 string basses is not that wide.


----------



## knuckle_head

Lern2swim said:


> In most cases, one truss rod seems to work out fine. Dual truss rods have more to do with keeping the tension even across a wide neck than with just the tension in general. Hence most 4 string basses only having one; the board on most 4 string basses is not that wide.



Most 6 string basses have a single truss rod - within a mm or so of each other at the nut as well. A 6 string bass will have twice the tension the M8M has on it on a longer scale length.

I've always found dual truss rods to be more trouble than they're worth - Rickenbacker screams to mind.


----------



## HighGain510

Lern2swim said:


> In most cases, one truss rod seems to work out fine. Dual truss rods have more to do with keeping the tension even across a wide neck than with just the tension in general. Hence most 4 string basses only having one; the board on most 4 string basses is not that wide.



Beat me to replying but this is exactly what I was going to say.  Significantly wider neck, wide enough that 2 truss rods would be justified. Not saying one won't work, but I'd be a bit wary until seeing how these fare over a few years.


----------



## Greatoliver

As above - two truss rods is more fiddly, but provides more ability to control the bow of the neck.


----------



## TomAwesome

HRRRNG


----------



## leonardo7

Question. And I really hope someone can answer. If these are Sugi made then why do the serial numbers on these read FXXXXX?


----------



## Galius

Just a heads up. If anyone really wants one of these but wants to save a chunk of cash I see one on eBay for $4500.


----------



## kruneh

Galius said:


> Just a heads up. If anyone really wants one of these but wants to save a chunk of cash I see one on eBay for $4500.



Looks like the one ss.org member Seventhwave had.
Same grain.
Fast in, fast out..


----------



## mphsc

its been on there for at least 3 weeks. The fist go it was at $5000.


----------



## leonardo7

I just heard that there have only been 20 orders and 20 made so far worldwide. If they discontinue them next year then I wouldn't expect to see one for sale for that cheap again


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> I just heard that there have only been 20 orders and 20 made so far worldwide. If they discontinue them next year then I wouldn't expect to see one for sale for that cheap again



That's not bad for a $6000 SUPER niche instrument. That's $120,000 for only selling twenty instruments, even if Ibanez only sees half after dealers and distributors, as well as the folks making it, see their cut it's not too bad. 

It's only been out for less than a year and shipping for even less than that. 

I'd be interested to see the figures this time next year.


----------



## leonardo7

Yeah, its a good amount considering the as stated SUPER niche specs and price tag. 

Im still surprised to find out these are made at Fujigen. Im pretty sure we were all expecting them to be Sugi made. I guess the high price tag is justified by reasons other than the fact that they were supposedly going to be built at Sugi


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> Im still surprised to find out these are made at Fujigen.



Really? Rich Harris was saying they're Sugi made. 

A few other reliable sources have echoed Rich as well.


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really? Rich Harris was saying they're Sugi made.
> 
> A few other reliable sources have echoed Rich as well.



I was sent a pic of the serial from one that has a serial number that goes FXXXXX


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I wouldn't exactly say that's proof of Fujigen origin. 

The Sugi serial number system doesn't have a set first letter, in fact it seems that the letter changes with each guitar made. If you look at the serial number archive of UVMC Reissues you'll see that nearly every one has a different first letter in the serial. 

If it was a Fujigen serial it would also need to have more than five digits after the "F".


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't exactly say that's proof of Fujigen origin.
> 
> The Sugi serial number system doesn't have a set first letter, in fact it seems that the letter changes with each guitar made. If you look at the serial number archive of UVMC Reissues you'll see that nearly every one has a different first letter in the serial.
> 
> If it was a Fujigen serial it would also need to have more than five digits after the "F".



The one on ebay also starts with an F.

I just heard back from Rich. He says that by coincidence all the ones he has seen also say F. But he also says that it stands for something like the month or something like that and that they are Sugi.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> The one on ebay also starts with an F.
> 
> I just heard back from Rich. He says that by coincidence all the ones he has seen also say F. But he also says that it stands for something like the month or something like that and that they are Sugi.



That actually makes a good amount of sense. If for example the "F", the 6th letter, denotes the 6th month on the calendar, June, the dates would match up as the first M8Ms were likely completed around that time. 

Looking back at when the UVMC Reissues started shipping the "H", "I", "J", "K", etc. letters make sense as those were built and delivered later in the year.


----------



## AVH

at all the speculation...yeah, they are Sugi built. 20 made? I can maybe find out when I get back from Prague


----------



## LoopQuantum

I imagine some of you saw this (I made a thread a while back...)


I reviewed the M8M in August. It's amazing.


----------



## xenophobe

Hey guys! How's it going? I just got my first non-6 string guitar.

tl;dr: Skip to picture. Derp.

I thought I wouldn't know what to do with the extra strings. I mainly bought the guitar to put on a shelf and forget about and sell a decade later because these will be very limited production. Even if they offer it for the next several years, I don't see more than a hundred of these in total, selling. So I bought a used one that was un-played for a decent price because I would never have paid full price for one. I planned to sell it to some kid who wants one now but can't afford it, growing up a bit then saying "I've wanted one forever, now I don't care what it costs". Looking it over, I could easily tell besides the subdued finish, lack of obvious luxury appointments and overall plain look that this was a finely crafted instrument. As nice as anything else. Nicer than most.

I admit, I'm a custom shop snob... almost all of my various branded guitars are individual and unique handmade guitars. I generally would never purchase an artist's sig guitar... mainly because I like having my own unique pieces to play. I don't want Dave Murry, Adrian Smith, Phil Collen, Jeff Hanneman, Kerry King, Dave Mustaine, et al.. signature decal applied anywhere to MY guitar playing my original tunes. I love guitars without inlays and one hums, though I would prefer a Gotoh Floyd, hardtails are fine in my book. So this thing fit my bill on multiple levels.

I've played guitar since I was little but have always primarily been a bassist in bands, everyone wants to play guitar, the bar is extremely high in my area and playing bass gets you a spot really quickly. I played my custom Warwick for years enjoying the bottom end of the spectrum. Little did I know that this would set me up for owning an ERG, more than I imagined...

So, I played it. At first the neck felt really strange... I've put a few minutes on the *insert typical Guitar Store import 7 string*, never had time to get comfortable, and they all felt ticky tacky mass produced plasticy with meh tone. Nothing ever liked being played in my hands. It took me all of 15 minutes to get used to the neck and string tension on this freaking beast. I was randomly and uncontrollably cackling like a school girl during this first hour. Seriously, it was one of those magical non-substance induced personal moments. It has seriously made me a better player.

I don't dislike Meshuggah, but, I'm not really a fan either. If any of their songs played on the radio, I wouldn't be able to tell you that it was them. I like all sorts of music from Jazz, Classical, Industrial, Punk to Thrash, but I've primarily always played some sort of fast-finger bass in a Epic Metal or Technical Death Metal band. 

Recently, I've been on a major GAS spree on that quest to find another magical guitar. This is the one that stopped my spending spree. This guitar has opened up so many possibilities... It's really unlike anything I've ever played. The build quality and tone are just phenomenal. I need to set it up better to my liking, but overall this Ibanez (a brand I've always liked but have never found something that screamed "BUY ME!") is that one guitar. I now know that I would pay full price for one if this were lost, stolen or broken. 

Anyway, I'm sure most of you already know that about this guitar. Here's the one crappy picture I took of mine... I've been too busy playing it to take more:







So my desire to be unique hits me.

I want to send it off to Mike Learn for something a little more interesting. I was thinking of something like these... if anyone has a better suggestion, I'd be interested to hear your opinion or you can post a picture for a different suggestion!


----------



## Phrygian

xenophobe said:


> So my desire to be unique hits me.
> 
> I want to send it off to Mike Learn for something a little more interesting. I was thinking of something like these... if anyone has a better suggestion, I'd be interested to hear your opinion or you can post a picture for a different suggestion!


----------



## Cougs

xenophobe said:


> So my desire to be unique hits me.
> 
> I want to send it off to Mike Learn for something a little more interesting. I was thinking of something like these... if anyone has a better suggestion, I'd be interested to hear your opinion or you can post a picture for a different suggestion!



Buy a different 8 string and sell this guitar to someone who wants a meshuggah signiture. This guitar is way too beautiful to be modified!


----------



## Jason Spell

If you are 1000000000000000% sure you'll never ever get rid of this guitar, go for it. If you are 100000000000000% sure you'll never have money problems, go for it.

But, this is a limited edition collector-type signature guitar. In 20 years, it's going to be worth a lot more. In 30 years it's going to be worth a whole lot more. Any modifications you do will ruin the collector market value.


----------



## musikizlife

Cougs said:


> Buy a different 8 string and sell this guitar then to someone who wants a meshuggah signiture. This guitar is way too beautiful to be modified!



this 100 times


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

They look great, I still think they're way overpriced :/

Its because of the Lundgren


----------



## Dan_Vacant

iRaiseTheDead said:


> They look great, I still think they're way overpriced :/
> 
> Its because of the Lundgren


That , how limited it is and because it's a signature


----------



## AVH

xenophobe said:


> I mainly bought the guitar to put on a shelf and forget about and sell a decade later because these will be very limited production.  Even if they offer it for the next several years, I don't see more than a hundred of these in total, selling.



Well, at only the 5 month post-release mark, they're almost halfway there in number, as I'm informed of.

Hey congrats on your investment, and I'm glad to hear that you're being inspired by the playability and tone. It tends to have that effect on people once they give one a go, they really are fantastic instruments. 

That being said, these guitars are going to appreciate in value in the future, and any alterations to it will definitely affect the resale/collect-ability value, particularly a refin. It's common knowledge in the vintage/collector market that a refinished piece will automatically drop the value 50%. Yes, half. Immediately. It would be worth more worn but original, than refinished years later. 

If you're liking the tone of it, another aspect you may not be considering with this particular instrument is that a refinish is going to definitely change the tone of it - and not in a good way either. It will slightly deaden it. As Meshuggah's repair tech, I've worked on and studied all of them right from the earliest prototypes in painful detail. I can assure you that the bare stain and extremely light, clear sealer dusting aids in the vibrancy and transfer throughout the neck and body. Many people are surprised at how light in weight these guitars are for their size, and having a minimal finish on it is a big part of it. You can go ahead and refinish this if you _really_ want to - but frankly you'd be foolish in the extreme to do so. 

This would be as good a place as any to say: *I'm thinking about adding an online M8M Registry Page to the existing Meshuggah Guitarchive very soon for all owners, so that everyone can see how many and where they are, along with an M8M Forum for discussions.  *


----------



## Knyas

xenophobe said:


> I want to send it off to Mike Learn for something a little more interesting. I was thinking of something like these... if anyone has a better suggestion, I'd be interested to hear your opinion or you can post a picture for a different suggestion!


----------



## JPMike

Please don't do it... 

Or you might be trolling us? Like big time?


----------



## 7strung

Yikes! Not a good idear methinks......


----------



## xenophobe

Hey guys, I was kidding about painting it. I love it just the way it is.




Dendroaspis said:


> Well, at only the 5 month post-release mark, they're almost halfway there in number, as I'm informed of.



I thought the Sugi shop only had 5 luthiers, each doing one from start to finish before they produce the next guitar on the list... anyway, that doesn't really matter, the build quality is phenomenal. Pictures don't explain it, you really need to pick one up and play it.

I didn't think they were worth what dealers were asking. Now that I have one, if I needed a replacement, I'd cringe but pay the full price. 




> Hey congrats on your investment, and I'm glad to hear that you're being inspired by the playability and tone. It tends to have that effect on people once they give one a go, they really are fantastic instruments.



Thanks! I don't see it as an investment anymore. I am a player that collects, but I only keep instruments that I actually play, this was going to be an exception... but it isn't a gimmick like I thought it might be. It's actually one hot rod of a stringed instrument. 

I dread the day I get my first ding, scratch or gouge. It's more likely to happen than not. 

If you start a registry, I'd be more than happy to provide my serial #.


----------



## xCaptainx

Hey guys! I don't like this band really, but I bought a high end, expensive model that you can't afford! And the kicker is I'm not really too fussed about it! How does that all sit with you? look how awesome I AM! WOOOOO!

I might pour spoiled milk all over it! What would you guys think? Or just wipe my mouth on it after dinner, HA look what I can do with the guitar you all want!


----------



## jeremyb

xCaptainx said:


> Hey guys! I don't like this band really, but I bought a high end, expensive model that you can't afford! And the kicker is I'm not really too fussed about it! How does that all sit with you? look how awesome I AM! WOOOOO!
> 
> I might pour spoiled milk all over it! What would you guys think? Or just wipe my mouth on it after dinner, HA look what I can do with the guitar you all want!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

xCaptainx said:


> Hey guys! I don't like this band really, but I bought a high end, expensive model that you can't afford! And the kicker is I'm not really too fussed about it! How does that all sit with you? look how awesome I AM! WOOOOO!
> 
> I might pour spoiled milk all over it! What would you guys think? Or just wipe my mouth on it after dinner, HA look what I can do with the guitar you all want!



Wow, really? 

Its not nearly as much as an m8m but when I was 14-15 I bought a loomis when I wasn't really into Nevermore, I just dug the fuck out of the specs and the guitar. God only knows we should never buy guitars because we like how they feel and are spec'd!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

xCaptainx said:


> Hey guys! I don't like this band really, but I bought a high end, expensive model that you can't afford! And the kicker is I'm not really too fussed about it! How does that all sit with you? look how awesome I AM! WOOOOO!
> 
> I might pour spoiled milk all over it! What would you guys think? Or just wipe my mouth on it after dinner, HA look what I can do with the guitar you all want!


----------



## xenophobe

xCaptainx said:


> Hey guys! I don't like this band really, but I bought a high end, expensive model that you can't afford! And the kicker is I'm not really too fussed about it! How does that all sit with you? look how awesome I AM! WOOOOO!
> 
> I might pour spoiled milk all over it! What would you guys think? Or just wipe my mouth on it after dinner, HA look what I can do with the guitar you all want!



I apologize I'm not a spoiled fanboi with rich parents I begged to buy me a guitar I don't even know how to play in return for promising to keep my room clean, not cutting myself and to mow the lawn once a month so I can play along with two finger string patterns while cranking my favorite band's album annoying my sister, parents and neighbors and being the coolest kid in school. 

At least that was what I was told that my M8M is really made for. lol


----------



## naavanka_

xenophobe said:


> I want to send it off to Mike Learn for something a little more interesting. I was thinking of something like these... if anyone has a better suggestion, I'd be interested to hear your opinion or you can post a picture for a different suggestion!



DO IT!

Do it just for teh lulz and make people mad 

How about something Shenker-ish black and white?


----------



## xenophobe

naavanka_ said:


> DO IT!
> 
> Do it just for teh lulz and make people mad
> 
> How about something Shenker-ish black and white?



lol.

I've actually never owned a guitar with graphics and I've owned a fair number of guitars. 

If I actually manage to find another 8'er and get a project started and actually play shows, I'll buy a 2nd one for backup and I would get mine painted. I dunno what I'd do, but it'd go to Mike Learn:


----------



## SenorDingDong

xenophobe said:


>



I actually really like this finish. Of course, now you've changed your mind due to SSO's complaining about what you do with the guitar _you_ bought, I guess you no longer need opinions


----------



## xenophobe

SenorDingDong said:


> I actually really like this finish. Of course, now you've changed your mind due to SSO's complaining about what you do with the guitar _you_ bought, I guess you no longer need opinions



Nah, I wouldn't mind suggestions. I am considering sending A guitar to Mike Learn, but not the M8M. That was a little bit of a troll. lol

Once I decided I was keeping it, I took 0000 steel wool and lemon oil to the back of the neck to get rid of some of the tackiness of the finish. I like smooth necks. If I feel like having it painted, I'd do it, but I like the stripped down hot rod sleeper look.


----------



## jephjacques

WELP


----------



## Danukenator

Tired of the Siggery already


----------



## jephjacques

I'm gonna make them mate and then sell the babies


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So on the last page, a guy buys an overpriced 8-string and wants to modify it?.... Common sense says no, the guitar is worth too much moolah, but it is his axe, so I say go for it, whatever makes you happy.

Weird shit goes on here though at SS.org.....


----------



## jephjacques

I would gay-marry anyone who refinished an M8M because even as a straight dude their balls would be irresistibly powerful


----------



## xenophobe

<3



Wings of Obsidian said:


> So on the last page, a guy buys an overpriced 8-string and wants to modify it?.... Common sense says no, the guitar is worth too much moolah, but it is his axe, so I say go for it, whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Weird shit goes on here though at SS.org.....



It was a troll. But I'm trying to get a thrash/death metal thing together... finding another 8 string guitarist is proving hard even though I have two drummers who are ready that don't have gigs yet. If I get that going, I would certainly buy another M8M and then yes, I would probably send one off to Mike Learn just to hear people cry.

It's really not an overpriced 8 string. Yes, it's very, very expensive... and Meshuggah fanbois probably cry at the price, but if you know what a well made CS piece feels like, these things are awesome. If mine got lost/stolen/broken I'd definitely buy another one. I'd cringe cause they are expensive, but they really are that well crafted.


----------



## 7stringDemon

xenophobe said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> It was a troll. But I'm trying to get a thrash/death metal thing together... finding another 8 string guitarist is proving hard even though I have two drummers who are ready that don't have gigs yet. If I get that going, I would certainly buy another M8M and then yes, I would probably send one off to Mike Learn just to hear people cry.
> 
> It's really not an overpriced 8 string. Yes, it's very, very expensive... and Meshuggah fanbois probably cry at the price, but if you know what a well made CS piece feels like, these things are awesome. If mine got lost/stolen/broken I'd definitely buy another one. I'd cringe cause they are expensive, but they really are that well crafted.


 
If you did those mods to that M8M, everyone would neg rep you to death lol.

But get one of the new RG8 models ($400) and do it to THAT guitar, you'd be the hero of ss.org!


----------



## Fathand

Putting the pricing issue aside for a minute, I'm all in for signature guitars/instruments that the artist _really_ do play and use. No matter how expensive they might be. 

Kudos to Meshuggah, Billy Sheehan and everyone else who do this. 

..but back to the pricing, g*****n I'd like to have one of these, but unfortunately for that money I'd refinish the roof of my house and buy a new(used) car (which are priorities for me). 

But to those who can (and will) get these - play them for the rest of us, too.


----------



## xenophobe

One of the reasons I really like the M8M is the scale length. I'm a guitarist who has played bass in most of the bands I've been in, the last couple I played fast-finger-single-note non-repetitive type technical death stuff on a 34" scale 4 string. I'm also used to playing the same material on a 25.5" scale guitar. I've played baritones which did nothing for me, and 7-string 25.5" scale, but the M8M with the 29.4 is a nice hybrid.

I realize there have been a number of manufacturers making ERGs since forever, but this is, as far as I know, the first hybrid guitar/bass/erg from a large manufacturer instead of custom guys making one-offs all the time.

You can play slap bass technique on the low strings or you can shred them like a guitar and shred the high strings... my action is set at about 2mm @ 24th for the high E. 

Power chords even at the lowest notes ring out like they were struck on a piano... accurate and in pitch... and you don't get that cleanly in shorter scale 8 strings, from what I understand.

I know this is a really limited market guitar... it's made as the centerpiece for some adolescent's cat slaying Meshuggah alter of blood sacrifice hiding in some bedroom closet or is sitting in someone's collection and will be dead mint for the next 20 years... or it's purchased by a guitarist who doesn't have any bass experience, so they find it very un-guitar like and either get rid of them or just put them away. Then there's a few people who will actually play them. 

After playing it many hours and getting black thumb from it, I can say it's one of the finest instruments I've ever played. It's not really a guitar, or a bass, but a really well made hybrid that can be played either way. I can actually imagine this guitar being used in a full blown orchestra by some virtuoso... it's really that well crafted.

I'd consider the 2228 or RG8, but I don't want the shorter scale.


----------



## sloafmaster

Fedex brought mine this morning! Here's a very quick (read: sloppy playing) sound sample I put together. Signal chain is m8m -> vh4 -> recabinet
http://epistemic.org/mp3/song2_m8m.mp3

And here are some more m8m glamour shots. Sorry for the crappy phone camera quality


----------



## kruneh

That looks so awesome, I can´t wait...


----------



## jephjacques

Black Les Paul, 7-string EBMM, M8M.

You, sir, have excellent taste.


----------



## canuck brian

Whats up with the pole spacing in that last picture?


----------



## Onegunsolution

This is one of the instruments I'd be afraid to be 2 feet near (Along with things like the ultra fancy Uli Jon Roth Sky guitar). Feel like my natural careless-ness would make it spontaneously combust and I'd be shot in the skull for doing so  Hope to see one in person one of these days though


----------



## sloafmaster

canuck brian said:


> Whats up with the pole spacing in that last picture?



I think it's the camera angle. Looks fine in person!


----------



## jephjacques

I'm really curious to see mine in person (gets here tuesday hglsblaughlauh) because they look kinda purple in some photos, kinda grey in others, and straight up black in those last few shots.


----------



## sloafmaster

jephjacques said:


> Black Les Paul, 7-string EBMM, M8M.
> 
> You, sir, have excellent taste.



Thanks man! Just out of view are my 5 string Stingray and "wannabe m8m" rg2228 w/ a lundgren m8 in the bridge, which will now make a great backup guitar.


----------



## xenophobe

jephjacques said:


> I'm really curious to see mine in person (gets here tuesday hglsblaughlauh) because they look kinda purple in some photos, kinda grey in others, and straight up black in those last few shots.



In person, it looks black, but the bubinga stripes do look purplish. It's one badass instrument.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

These need ebony boards so bad :\


----------



## AVH

Stealthdjentstic said:


> These need ebony boards so bad :\



No, they really don't. It would change the tone, and all the woods were discussed in detail during the planning stages back in '02.


----------



## xenophobe

Stealthdjentstic said:


> These need ebony boards so bad :\



Normally, I would agree. I've owned a lot of customs... this is one of the most well-thought out designs I've ever played. Amazing fretwork, super low action, balanced tone from anywhere on the neck. Everything just feels right. Even acoustically, this thing just sounds great and plays awesome.


----------



## jephjacques

Mine got here today, and holy shit.

Build quality, playability, blah blah it's all perfect like everybody's been saying. The finish was a lot smoother and thinner than I was expecting- it comes out looking rather thick and tacky in most photos. Maybe the best feeling satin neck I've ever touched.

The thing that absolutely blows my mind is the CLARITY of the instrument. It must be a combination of the scale length and the low output pickup. I've never heard an 8-string with this kind of definition. I tuned it down to Eb as a joke and it STILL sounded incredibly tight.

I was expecting the scale length to be more of an issue, but I really didn't notice it at all after an hour of playing. It really does feel like a guitar/bass hybrid. So cool.

Anyway I am 100% in the honeymoon phase and it has made me kind of retarded but god damn I love this guitar


----------



## 7strung

^ pics!!!!!


----------



## median

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think this one deserves its own thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are awesome, I wonder how high the price would be :/
> 
> 5piece maple/bubinga Prestige neck thru
> alder wings
> edge-III bridge
> Lundgren M8 bridge
> 29.4" scale



Way sick...


----------



## MF_Kitten

jephjacques said:


> The thing that absolutely blows my mind is the CLARITY of the instrument. It must be a combination of the scale length and the low output pickup. I've never heard an 8-string with this kind of definition. I tuned it down to Eb as a joke and it STILL sounded incredibly tight.



The Lundgren M8 is DEFINITELY not low output. That thing is a screaming monster! Hot as hell! 

The real trick is how it's voiced. It's exactly the type of voicing you need for clarity in low tunings


----------



## jephjacques

I'm just goin' by what Marten said in the promo video


----------



## jephjacques

PS here are some crappy iphone pixxx of mine:


----------



## kruneh

Crappy pics or not, that´s still fuckin awesome!


----------



## 7strung

Death by gas


----------



## simonXsludge

7strung said:


> Death by gas


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He meant GAS bro not gas


----------



## 7strung

^


----------



## simonXsludge

I know, just pointing out the unfortunate sound of that. All good, dudes!


----------



## jephjacques

Okay, this guitar sounds fucking incredible. I went back and re-tracked on of my songs (formerly recorded with my old Strictly7+1) with the M8M:

http://www.questionablecontent.net/mp3/NoThanks.mp3

When I first played back the riff at 1:33 I literally started laughing, the tone was so heavy. And the big stretch from the 3rd to 7th fret for that riff is still easy to play, even with the long scale!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

jephjacques said:


> Okay, this guitar sounds fucking incredible. I went back and re-tracked on of my songs (formerly recorded with my old Strictly7+1) with the M8M:
> 
> http://www.questionablecontent.net/mp3/NoThanks.mp3
> 
> When I first played back the riff at 1:33 I literally started laughing, the tone was so heavy. And the big stretch from the 3rd to 7th fret for that riff is still easy to play, even with the long scale!



Holy crap, that's heavy as balls.


----------



## yellow

MAN, thats a beautiful guitar. i personally would have liked a neck pickup and perhaps the option for a trem (preferably floyd) but the aesthetics are very tasteful.


----------



## timbucktu123

played one of these in guitarcenter anyone wanna give me 6 grand or convince ibanez to make a more affordable one


----------



## guy in latvia

So much envy! I've wanted one of these since day one...but having ordered two customs just made me shut down all gear purchases, for the sake of not going completely bankrupt.


----------



## cmramirez

Just got my Ibanez M8M yesterday from Rich @ ibanezrules.com. Absolutely amazing playability and tone! Well worth the price, especially from ibanezrules.com.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Totally not an advertisement.


----------



## Billman

jephjacques said:


> Okay, this guitar sounds fucking incredible. I went back and re-tracked on of my songs (formerly recorded with my old Strictly7+1) with the M8M:
> 
> http://www.questionablecontent.net/mp3/NoThanks.mp3
> 
> When I first played back the riff at 1:33 I literally started laughing, the tone was so heavy. And the big stretch from the 3rd to 7th fret for that riff is still easy to play, even with the long scale!




WOW...that sounds absolutely killer in every way...great clip


----------



## EOT

cmramirez said:


> Just got my Ibanez M8M yesterday from Rich @ ibanezrules.com. Absolutely amazing playability and tone! Well worth the price, especially from ibanezrules.com.



Congratulations man! Now you just need to post an NGD


----------



## cmramirez

cmramirez said:


> Just got my Ibanez M8M yesterday from Rich @ ibanezrules.com. Absolutely amazing playability and tone! Well worth the price, especially from ibanezrules.com.



Here's a link to a clip of me playing my M8M...


----------



## 7strung

With no disrespect to the above video.....does anyone else find it distracting to hear backing tracks when demoing a new axe? To me it steals away from hearing the guitar itself. Don't know if I'm alone on this. 
Btw that guitar looks and sounds sick!


----------



## leonardo7

7strung said:


> With no disrespect to the above video.....does anyone else find it distracting to hear backing tracks when demoing a new axe? To me it steals away from hearing the guitar itself. Don't know if I'm alone on this.
> Btw that guitar looks and sounds sick!



I couldn't agree with you more. Its impossible to really know what the guitar sounds like when its so low in a mix over a backing track like EVERYONE seems to do.  

Personally I could never bring myself to play a guitar over a backing track if my point is to show how the guitar sounds. But if the point is to show us that you can play a cover song pretty well, then carry on I guess.


----------

